# Rinnegan Sasuke vs Sage Mode Rinnegan Madara



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2021)

*VS*



*Battlefield: Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara*
*Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC with KI*
*Distance: 100M

Round 1: Amenotejikara restricted*
*Round 2: Amenotejikara allowed*​


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 15, 2021)

Limbo GG in R1 and R2.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MustardPN (Mar 15, 2021)

Once again Madara gets shitted on

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MustardPN (Mar 15, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Kage 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 15, 2021)

Madara gets blitzed

Reactions: Winner 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Sufex (Mar 15, 2021)

This sasuke was tangling with an incredibly more powerful madara

R1: sauce blitzes
R2: ameno blitzes no diff

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 15, 2021)

The brain camp are on Sasuke’s dick because he bisected a stationary Madara that voluntarily let himself be bisected...as he literal watched Sasuke approach. A literal plot point that holds zero value in terms of pro feats for Sasuke


While simultaneously ignoring that that very same Sasuke couldn’t even blitz an equally stationary Madara after he emerged from Kamui land. Hell Sasuke barely perceived that Limbos were spawned in.
 

Madara baby shakes him in both rounds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 15, 2021)

It be a mystery.

The guy who has two Rinnegan vs. The guy who has one Rinnegan.

Share your thoughts @dergeist @T-Bag

Also got to love how OP made two threads back-to-back putting the *STRONGEST *version of Naruto/Sasuke versus a *WEAKER *version of Madara, I guess Madara is simply too good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> The brain camp are on Sasuke’s dick because he bisected a stationary Madara that voluntarily let himself be bisected...as he literal watched Sasuke approach. A literal plot point that holds zero value in terms of pro feats for Sasuke
> 
> 
> While simultaneously ignoring that that very same Sasuke couldn’t even blitz an equally stationary Madara after he emerged from Kamui land. Hell Sasuke barely perceived that Limbos were spawned in.
> ...



I agree they can't read the manga or comprehend basic things. 2 Rinnegan Mads slap diffed Sasuke, who couldn't even get close to him, but Sauce blitzes  

The brain atrophy is strong with these one's, especially considering Limbo can intercept all attacks and slap diff foddersuke and Madara can swap with it at anytime, but Sauce Blitzes



Fused said:


> It be a mystery.
> 
> The guy who has two Rinnegan vs. The guy who has one Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



The guy who has two Rinnegan that one can't be handled by amped Obito, while Sauce's can be handled by even Kakashi 

Anything Sasuke did against JJ Mads was b3cause of the Yin seal amp on top of the rinnegan. Without it, he's pretty much fodder.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ClaretteVeth (Mar 15, 2021)

Put Jin Madara and Sasuke still mops the floor.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 15, 2021)

dergeist said:


> The guy who has two Rinnegan that one can't be handled by amped Obito, while Sauce's can be handled by even Kakashi


Yep, and also Obito said that Madara would become unstoppable and terrible things would happen if he regained both Rinnegan, which he did eventually thanks to his shrewd intellect:





ClaretteVeth said:


> Put Jin Madara and Sasuke still mops the floor.


You mean the same Madara who effortlessly overpowered Sasuke using Limbo, and this is before he even got the Rinnesharingan, the power that only Kaguya before him possessed?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 15, 2021)

Sasuke kicks his ass either round 

PS bodies in R1 

Ameno is enough in R2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 15, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Sasuke kicks his ass either round
> 
> PS bodies in R1
> 
> Ameno is enough in R2


Madara has his own PS and even if sauce has it, it's useless against limbo clones.

Ameno is enough to do what?

Madara can always switch with his limbo clones if Sauce drags him towards himself with Ameno. 

Limbo>Ameno in terms of usefulness

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 15, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Madara has his own PS and even if sauce has it, it's useless against limbo clones.
> 
> Ameno is enough to do what?
> 
> ...


Limbo didn't do Jack once Sasuke got his own Rinnegan. Ameno was so broken that JJ Madara had to escape its radius.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Mar 15, 2021)

Sasuke blitzes. Even JJ Madara couldn’t dodge Sasuke’s foot speed. It’s a no brainer Sasuke blitzes here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 15, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Madara has his own PS and even if sauce has it, it's useless against limbo clones.
> 
> Ameno is enough to do what?
> 
> ...


Sasuke’s PS is better and Limbo can’t bypass Susano’o

doubt this Madara is trolling ameno with limbo as people with better reactions than this incarnation of him have failed to do so

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 15, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> *Limbo didn't do Jack once Sasuke got his own Rinnegan*. Ameno was so broken that JJ Madara had to escape its radius.


That's because Sasuke had Naruto to help him fight it.
In this fight he doesn't need to escape it's radius. He can always swap with any of his limbo clones. 
There's a reason why Sasuke told Naruto to fight the limbo clones while he focused on the real Madara.



Grinningfox said:


> *Sasuke’s PS is better and Limbo can’t bypass Susano’o*
> 
> doubt this Madara is trolling ameno with limbo as people with better reactions than this incarnation of him have failed to do so


Better based on what?
Also how does his Susano prevent Limbo when it exist another dimension?


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 15, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> That's because Sasuke had Naruto to help him fight it.
> In this fight he doesn't need to escape it's radius. He can always swap with any of his limbo clones.
> There's a reason why Sasuke told Naruto to fight the limbo clones while he focused on the real Madara.
> 
> ...


His PS can use jutsu like Chidori

How would limbo bypass PS ? It’s never bypassed a defense before nor is it implied to be able to do so .


----------



## Danisor (Mar 15, 2021)

Madara bodies with Limbo both rounds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 15, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> His PS can use jutsu like Chidori
> 
> *How would limbo bypass PS ? It’s never bypassed a defense before nor is it implied to be able to do so .*


The same way right eye Kamui bypasses defenses. Obito could move parts of his body to boxland i.e another dimension that only he can access just like Limbo exists in a dimension exclusive to Madara.
Sasuke isn't touching Limbo without Naruto's aid.


----------



## Danisor (Mar 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 15, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> The same way right eye Kamui bypasses defenses. Obito could move parts of his body to boxland i.e another dimension that only he can access just like Limbo exists in a dimension exclusive to Madara.
> Sasuke isn't touching Limbo without Naruto's aid.


Limbo hasn’t been shown to operate in a manner that allows it to bypass a construct’s outer defenses. only time I recall Limbo and a construct interacting was against BM Naruto and all limbo did was slap the Avatar.

Sasuke in Susano’o doesn’t need to touch limbo if limbo can’t touch him either

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 15, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> That's because Sasuke had Naruto to help him fight it.
> In this fight he doesn't need to escape it's radius. He can always swap with any of his limbo clones.
> There's a reason why Sasuke told Naruto to fight the limbo clones while he focused on the real Madara.


So Sasuke's never faced clones? Madara's clones aren't even JJ. You talk as if they're is no limit to Limbo. It has a cooldown remember?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 15, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> So Sasuke's never faced clones? Madara's clones aren't even JJ. You talk as if they're is no limit to Limbo. It has a cooldown remember?


Ameno does too, remember? Bro has a 3-4 use limit, dude had to literally charge his eye after Madara went to Kamui land. Not like Ameno is useful against Madara anyway since he already figured out it’s range limit lmao.

And what’s the Limbo cool down for dual Rinnegan Madara? Because they stayed out way longer than when Madara had 1 eye. In fact they only disappeared because Madara was turned into Kaguya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 15, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Ameno does too, remember? Bro has a 3-4 use limit, dude had to literally charge his eye after Madara went to Kamui land. Not like Ameno is useful against Madara anyway since he already figured out it’s range limit lmao.


Never proclaimed Ameno didn't. And Sasuke already peeped Limbo out as well. So what exactly are you alluding to?


Animegoin said:


> And what’s the Limbo cool down for dual Rinnegan Madara? Because they stayed out way longer than when Madara had 1 eye. In fact they only disappeared because Madara was turned into Kaguya.


Limbo has to return to it's user.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Nothing in the manga implicates that the amount of time the Limbos have to be separated from Madara is altered by the acquisition of Madara's second eye.


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 15, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Never proclaimed Ameno didn't. And Sasuke already peeped Limbo out as well. So what exactly are you alluding to?


So Sasuke is at a bigger disadvantage since his opponent has 3 types of clones he can spam that can force Sasuke to exhaust his Ameno swaps while the real Madara maintains his distance.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Limbo has to return to it's user.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Obviously,  however that doesn’t answer the question I‘d asked you.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Nothing in the manga implicates that the amount of time the Limbos have to be separated from Madara is altered by the acquisition of Madara's second eye.


Except for the fact that when Limbo was first used by JJ Madara against Naruto, it returned to him in mere seconds, as opposed to the 4 Limbo clones that stayed out long after Madara spawned them;

They literally stayed around long enough to:
-do battle with Naruto,
- defeat Naruto’s clones,
-watched the gang cower under Sasuke’s Susanoo
-continually stood idle after Madara had finished casting IT and had returned to the ground
-then stayed around even as Madara was being turned into Kaguya.

Youve got to be using some immense headcanon to fool yourself into thinking there wasn’t a duration boost. So I’ll ask you again: What’s the Limbo cool down for dual Rinnegan Madara?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 15, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> So Sasuke is at a bigger disadvantage since his opponent has 3 types of clones he can spam that can force Sasuke to exhaust his Ameno swaps while the real Madara maintains his distance.


How does having three types of clones exhaust Sasuke? Do the clones do anything different from the other? Sasuke's more that just Ameno last I checked. He's arguably already faster than Madara. So he can very well preserve his application of Ameno.


Animegoin said:


> Obviously,  however that doesn’t answer the question I‘d asked you.


You asked a question that cannot be answered with the limited amount of panel given to the subject. We don't even know how Madara Limbo clones, absent of being a JJ of course, works against another Rinnegan user. We have to speculate, and I don't like to deal in speculations.


Animegoin said:


> Except for the fact that when Limbo was first used by JJ Madara against Naruto, it returned to him in mere seconds, as opposed to the 4 Limbo clones that stayed out long after Madara spawned them;


Was that by accident or choice? We only got the 411 regarding what Madara was doing with his Limbo clones, when Kishi opted to showcase things from Sasuke's perspective. 

Any who I don't see how this help your case. Madara's clones being away from Madara just means Sasuke is free to go after the original Madara with no fear of Madara substituting himself for his clones. 


Animegoin said:


> They literally stayed around long enough to:
> -do battle with Naruto,
> - defeat Naruto’s clones,
> -watched the gang cower under Sasuke’s Susanoo
> ...


Where is proof of any of this? We don't know what happened to Madara's clones.


Animegoin said:


> Youve got to be using some immense headcanon to fool yourself into thinking there wasn’t a duration boost. So I’ll ask you again: What’s the Limbo cool down for dual Rinnegan Madara?


The same headcanon that you are using? Post the panel of the following: Defeating Naruto's clones, Watching the gang "cowering" under Sasuke's Susano'o, etc. etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 15, 2021)

The fact that there are people genuinely fucking blind and dishonest enough to argue the guy who cut Shinju JJ Madara in half loses to fucking pre JJ...

Why are you here?

Why are you even here if youre gonna be that wrong about it?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 15, 2021)

Limbo apparently slaps, despite Sasuke being the only person in the entire alliance who could clearly see them and harm them if need be.

Also lol at recently revived Madara's limbo even scratching Sasuke. JJ Madara was so impressed with Sasuke that he was wishing for him to be born before Obito.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 15, 2021)

This thread is lit.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 15, 2021)

no.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 15, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> How does having three types of clones exhaust Sasuke? Do the clones do anything different from the other? Sasuke's more that just Ameno last I checked. He's arguably already faster than Madara. So he can very well preserve his application of Ameno.


Literally headcanon, Sasuke is in no way faster than Madara without Ameno; In fact that exact premise has been proven in the canon, unless you falsely believe that acquiring a Rinnegan boosts your foot speed.

Fact of the matter is Rinnegan Sasuke’s foot speed is no different than that of EMS Sasuke that couldn’t land a hit on blind Madara until the latter decided  wanted to talk. There’s a reason he relied on Ameno after awakening his Rinnegan.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> You asked a question that cannot be answered with the limited amount of panel given to the subject.


Incorrect, the answer to the question I asked you is, “definitely longer than the Limbo duration of 1 Rinnegan Madara”

Not that hard to grasp, bro.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> We don't even know how Madara Limbo clones, absent of being a JJ of course, works against another Rinnegan user. We have to speculate, and I don't like to deal in speculations.


Why does that matter and how is that relevant since you’ve already stated that you don’t like to deal in speculations?



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Was that by accident or choice? We only got the 411 regarding what Madara was doing with his Limbo clones, when Kishi opted to showcase things from Sasuke's perspective.


Irrelevant


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Any who I don't see how this help your case. Madara's clones being away from Madara just means Sasuke is free to go after the original Madara with no fear of Madara substituting himself for his clones.


Lmfao Sasuke’s magically going to bypass tons of clones as if they aren’t there. Thats some imagination you’ve got, kid.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Where is proof of any of this? We don't know what happened to Madara's clones.
> 
> The same headcanon that you are using? Post the panel of the following: Defeating Naruto's clones, Watching the gang "cowering" under Sasuke's Susano'o, etc. etc.


 
clearly you haven’t read the manga

*Spoiler*: _“Plus, his shadows are outside too...”_ 









Guess Naruto’s clones definitely took care of Madara’s Limbo clones...even though Naruto’s own clones weren’t on the battlefield anymore. Yep Madara’s Limbo clones definitely weren‘t standing idle watching Sasuke and his crew hide under Susanoo lmfao, Sasuke’s just a huge ass incompetent liar now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Limbo apparently slaps, despite *Sasuke being the only person in the entire alliance* *who could* clearly see them and *harm them if need be.*
> 
> Also lol at recently revived Madara's limbo even scratching Sasuke. JJ Madara was so impressed with Sasuke that he was wishing for him to be born before Obito.



This isn't even remotely true, Sasuke had to use the Yin seal to harm themz he couldn't touch them or engage them.

And one casually slapped him away like a fodder when Madara got his other eye back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Klarionan (Mar 15, 2021)

Sasuke is too fast for this Madara.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 15, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Limbo apparently slaps, despite Sasuke being the only person in the entire alliance who could clearly see them and harm them if need be.


Six Paths TSBs barely left a flesh wound on a JJ Limbo, yet you think Sasuke’s weak ass is harming any variant of Limbo. Lol

Sasuke couldn’t even take a hit from a bijuu, bitch resorted to genjutsu negging Kurama who about  smash his weak ass. Then we have Revived Madara who both takes hits from full bijuu and shakes them off, and has literally been fast and strong enough to bitch slap all 9 bijuu across the battlefield nigh-simultaneously



BlackHeartedImp said:


> Also lol at recently revived Madara's limbo even scratching Sasuke. JJ Madara was so impressed with Sasuke that he was wishing for him to be born before Obito.


Sasuke would’ve made a better puppet since as Madara said, he manifested the Rinnegan and was quick at analysis. Doesnt change that Madara still stomps. GG tho

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Mar 15, 2021)

The only arguments for Sasuke is "he cut JJ Madara in half" which isn't an argument that's worth anything for reasons constantly reiterated. Madara is simply the stronger Rinnegan user. He also possesses the larger thus more physically powerful Perfect Susano'o. His techniques in general are also higher scale like his Katons. Madara simply operates on a generally higher level.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Literally headcanon, Sasuke is in no way faster than Madara without Ameno; In fact that exact premise has been proven in the canon, unless you falsely believe that acquiring a Rinnegan boosts your foot speed.
> 
> Fact of the matter is Rinnegan Sasuke’s foot speed is no different than that of EMS Sasuke that couldn’t land a hit on blind Madara until the latter decided wanted to talk. There’s a reason he relied on Ameno after awakening his Rinnegan.



You're right about that, I mean look at this. Sakura shoots off, both cuck bros follow, bottom left panel. Bottom right panel Sakura has her arm up to punch Mads.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Sakura is straining against resistance, so is moving even slower, yet cuckbros still don't get there, Madara even has time for a few thoughts and comparison, before Sakura overcomes the straining and punches.


*Spoiler*: __ 









It's only after that cuckbros arrive and Limbo casually slap him away.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Another point is this all happened from a shorter distance, yet Cuckbros couldn't blitz Madara, counter/blitz Limbo, or get there before Sakura, or before she struggled to overcome the TSB binding to try and land a punch and they got swatted away. I didn't see Sasuke harm limbo either

It's unbelievable how overrated the cuckbros are. All the faps say cuckbros stonk, cuckbros gobble gobble   

You'll read speed blitz, too fast, gobble gobble

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 15, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You're right about that, I mean look at this. Sakura shoots off, both cuck bros follow, bottom left panel. Bottom right panel Sakura has her arm up to punch Mads.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nothing but facts 

The big brains love to ignore the canon as if no one will call them out on it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Nothing but facts
> 
> The big brains love to ignore the canon as if no one will call them out on it.



Even if we call them out, show the scans, walk them through them, they'll still be like, cuckbros stonk, cuckbros fast, cuckbros gobble gobble   

It's the reason I rarely post past a one liner or two these days. This thread seemed a little sensible (your posting) and you were soloing, so I thought I would give it a try

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 15, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> His PS can use jutsu like Chidori



Madara's Sunsaoo Cast Signs so obviously it can cast Jutsu as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 15, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You're right about that, I mean look at this. Sakura shoots off, both cuck bros follow, bottom left panel. Bottom right panel Sakura has her arm up to punch Mads.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Damn...that negg Diff  was Beautiful




But as always the Delusional Fan will tell you Fate Bros Blitz Madara and ignore they couldn't Blitz him from a Short distance when Sakura was running up on him.  Maybe  Boruto Fans are  having Short term Memory lost

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2021)

Sasuke blitzes this fodder or absorbs all of his attacks, neg diff.

This is like pitting Bardock against Frieza lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mawt (Mar 15, 2021)

Madara cock slaps. Stop putting mere mortals against the immortal Madara Uchiha, the messiah who was about to bring salvation to the human race before the hack writer known as Masashi Kishimoto ruined him.

Madara Uchiha is omnipotent. He will not lose to anybody, let alone the traitorous Sasuke. I can't even call him an Uchiha because, in truth, he's filth. Madara doesn't even need to look at Sasuke in order for Sasuke to turn into dust.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Lewd 2


----------



## Mawt (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't even like Madara btw.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 15, 2021)

Mawt said:


> I don't even like Madara btw.


I heard Minato was your fave.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 15, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> The same way right eye Kamui bypasses defenses. Obito could move parts of his body to boxland i.e another dimension that only he can access just like Limbo exists in a dimension exclusive to Madara.
> Sasuke isn't touching Limbo without Naruto's aid.


Sasuke has six paths chakra, hence his rinnegan. Hence his six paths enhanced Chidori.

Sasuke's Kanseitai is cast with his Rinnegan and is comprised of six paths chakra, hence blocking MT.

Limbo are affected by six paths chakra and can't phase through it, hence having to block and being injured by Naruto's form manipulated truthseeker.

Case closed.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2021)

Always bet on Madara, that’s an absolute rule. He’s a warMachine and the father of uchiha.

Their eye powers are equal, but dealing with limbos of equal power might get overwhelming for sasuke. madara has stamina for days thanks to Hashirama’s chakra. He has passive healing power, all of hashiramas mokuton jutsus, sage mode, and more battle experience. And izanagi if worst comes to worst

they’ll fight on equal footing for a while before sasuke starts huffing and puffing and thats when he’ll start to get overwhelmed.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 15, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Always bet on Madara. That’s an absolute rule. He’s a warMachine
> 
> Their eye powers are equal, but dealing with limbos of equal power might get overwhelming for sasuke. madara has stamina for days thanks to Hashirama’s chakra. He has passive healing power, all of hashiramas mokuton jutsus, sage mode, and more battle experience.
> 
> they’ll fight on equal footing for a while before sasuke starts huffing and puffing and thats when he’ll start to get overwhelmed.


Rinnegan Sasuke is someone who can fight with a Juubi Jin, he's not losing to pre-jinchuuriki Madara.

Nevermind that one-armed adult Rinnegan Sasuke does actually solo battle an Otsutsuki (Kinshiki), and only retreats because there's a second Otsutsuki and he's low on chakra from dimension hopping.

His eye power is superior to the point that his lone eye has the value of two rinnegan, and his chakra control using it compared to Hagoromo's level, he's also hyped up before he gets his Rinnegan as one who will surpass Madara.

Yeah no pre-Jin Madara eats dirt. A limbo clone has equal power to a Madara weaker than Sasuke, with a strict time limit, and it retains the damage it sustains between uses.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke is someone who can fight with a Juubi Jin, he's not losing to pre-jinchuuriki Madara.
> 
> Nevermind that one-armed adult Rinnegan Sasuke does actually solo battle an Otsutsuki (Kinshiki), and only retreats because there's a second Otsutsuki and he's low on chakra from dimension hopping.
> 
> ...


He could only fight against a jin because he had a partner of equal power helping him. This version might not be as strong as his jinchuriki form but with both rinnegan they’ll fight equal. Ameno is the only fearsome jutsu that madara has to be wary of, which can be countered by limbo swap as per canon. If he lands a sudden attack on madara’s vital points, hashirama’s healing powers take care of it

the 1 rinnegan = 2 rinnegan comparison is meaningless. It evens out- theyre equal as far as their eyes go generally speaking. sasuke _might _have surpassed Madara but he also surpassed itachi and he was lame against kabuto. Madara’s battle experience and stamina/healing makes up for the difference, if there is a difference between them. Have yet to see it but ok.

It’s 4 limbos he has to deal with. It took the original naruto using sealing powers (with help from a bijuu) just to stop 1 after a double team attack. Sasuke against 4 will simply be overwhelmed while the real madara is on his ass even if he does manage to deal with all of the shadows somehow.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 15, 2021)

Madara needs to be a Juubi Jin to complete with Rinnegan Sasuke so he loses badly here

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Always bet on Madara, that’s an absolute rule. He’s a warMachine and the father of uchiha.
> 
> Their eye powers are equal, but dealing with limbos of equal power might get overwhelming for sasuke. madara has stamina for days thanks to Hashirama’s chakra. He has passive healing power, all of hashiramas mokuton jutsus, sage mode, and more battle experience. And izanagi if worst comes to worst
> 
> they’ll fight on equal footing for a while before sasuke starts huffing and puffing and thats when he’ll start to get overwhelmed.



Don't forget Wood Release casually Soled Adult Sasuke. 

If they really Believe Adult Sasuke>Teen Sasuke,  Then Rinnegan Sasuke loses once Madara start using wood release. 






Wood Release+Rinnegan+Sage mode makes this a hard fight for Sasuke. 


Madara put Sasuke's Rinnegan=1 of his Rinnegan.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Mar 16, 2021)

Madara ez


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Don't forget Wood Release casually Soled Adult Sasuke.
> 
> If they really Believe Adult Sasuke>Teen Sasuke,  Then Rinnegan Sasuke loses once Madara start using wood release.
> 
> ...


Adult sasuke is a joke. So for the sake of debate I wont involve him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Literally headcanon, Sasuke is in no way faster than Madara without Ameno; In fact that exact premise has been proven in the canon, unless you falsely believe that acquiring a Rinnegan boosts your foot speed.


Then explain how he blitzed a stronger Madara?


Animegoin said:


> Fact of the matter is Rinnegan Sasuke’s foot speed is no different than that of EMS Sasuke that couldn’t land a hit on blind Madara until the latter decided  wanted to talk. There’s a reason he relied on Ameno after awakening his Rinnegan.


Look at you trying to create your own headcanon....EMS Sasuke did land a hit on Madara by the way.

*Spoiler*: __ 








If he landed the attack just because Madara wanted to talk. Why oh why did Madara praise him for landing a hit? Yeah the desperation is leaking.


Animegoin said:


> Incorrect, the answer to the question I asked you is, “definitely longer than the Limbo duration of 1 Rinnegan Madara”
> 
> Not that hard to grasp, bro.


And the question I have to ask you is....What does it matter?


Animegoin said:


> Why does that matter and how is that relevant since you’ve already stated that you don’t like to deal in speculations?


Yes...So it's no point in bringing up something you or I have no info to validate. We don't know if the clones were able to remain separated from Madara for an extended amount of time utilizing both eyes instead of one.


Animegoin said:


> Irrelevant
> 
> Lmfao Sasuke’s magically going to bypass tons of clones as if they aren’t there. Thats some imagination you’ve got, kid.
> 
> ...


As I said before. Sasuke isn't a stranger to clones. It's not as if he can't tell a Limbo clone from the original since they reside  in a dimension separate from the original. Ameno warp the original and hit it with a chidori like what took place in the manga.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Yeah you are are not thinking things through, "KID".....


Animegoin said:


> Guess Naruto’s clones definitely took care of Madara’s Limbo clones...even though Naruto’s own clones weren’t on the battlefield anymore. Yep Madara’s Limbo clones definitely weren‘t standing idle watching Sasuke and his crew hide under Susanoo lmfao, Sasuke’s just a huge ass incompetent liar now.


We don't know what happened to Naruto's clones or even Madara. Since they were clones of JJ Madara, and JJ Madara was immortal. Maybe they outlasted Naruto's clones. Don't see how this is relevant, as you made no case as to why Limbo would allow Madara to win.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 16, 2021)

Genuinely convinced the Madara supporters have a secret conversation where they're all agreeing to troll as hard as possible in this thread for laughs.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke is someone who can fight with a Juubi Jin, he's not losing to pre-jinchuuriki Madara.



Fight a JJin? The same Sasuke that admitted he needed the bijuu to win against a sandbagging, *Pseudo* JJin that had no Killing Intent?

*Spoiler*: __ 









 
>The same Sasuke that was literally useless against Kaguya and nerfed Madara outside of his ability to block IT and his initial ameno uses?
>The same Sasuke whose only feat you simps cling to was a plot point to introduce Hagoromo to the Edo Kage, which also did 0 damage to JJ Madara?
>The same Sasuke that couldn’t even muster up the strength to pull BZ off of himself, or even to move at all?
>The same Sasuke that was outperformed by a non-JJin Obito’s ghost via Kakashi?

THAT Sasuke can battle an *actual* JJin? 



Dragonus-BB- said:


> Nevermind that one-armed adult Rinnegan Sasuke does actually solo battle an Otsutsuki (Kinshiki), *and only retreats because there's a second Otsutsuki and he's low on chakra from dimension hopping*.



Imagine thinking that they’re automatically OP because they’re Otsutsuki lmao, as if they’re all created equal or something.  That’s the worst thing one could possibly insinuate since adult Sasuke lost to an Otsutuski KN0 child Naruto and Boruto could kill.

The bold is literally fanfic, dude literally dimension hopped immediately after you claimed he was low on chakra. So he used up a lot of chakra dimensional hopping...but he had enough left to do it again...which again costs a lot of chakra? Buddy showed no evidence that he was low on chakra when he bitched out of fighting Kinshiki :

Lol just admit he was shitting bricks when Kinshiki almost put them hands on him.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> His eye power is superior to the point that his lone eye has the value of two rinnegan, and his chakra control using it compared to Hagoromo's level, he's also hyped up before he gets his Rinnegan as one who will surpass Madara.


Underlined: Headcanon, nothing alludes to that whatsoever 
The rest won’t help him since he has no bijuu to amp himself with. I mean it’s not like we’ve ever seen Sasuke use that Hago tier control outside of Vote 2, right? Lol


Dragonus-BB- said:


> Yeah no pre-Jin Madara eats dirt. A limbo clone has equal power to a Madara weaker than Sasuke, with a strict time limit, and it retains the damage it sustains between uses.


A Madara that has eaten hits from full bodied bijuu and whom has punted all 9 bijuu with just his strength...is weaker than a Sasuke that couldn’t even risk getting hit by Kurama?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Genuinely convinced the Madara supporters have a secret conversation where they're all agreeing to troll as hard as possible in this thread for laughs.


Why do you see it as trolling lol im curious?
Both are uchiha, both have the rinnegan. Except One of the uchihas has bigger fireballs, mokuton, sage mode shinjusenju, healing powers, and far more battle experience and stamina. And can summon 4x clones of equal power, although temporarily.

but madara fans are the trolls? Ok


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Why do you see it as trolling lol im curious?
> Both are uchiha, both have the rinnegan. Except One of the uchihas has bigger fireballs, mokuton, sage mode shinjusenju, healing powers, and far more battle experience and stamina. And can summon 4x clones of equal power, although temporarily.
> 
> but madara fans are the trolls? Ok


Sasuke's enton > Any Katon Madara could muster. Madara only had Mokuton, sage moge shinjusenu etc. etc. because his original arsenal is lacking outside of Katon and Susano'o. Sasuke still has his summons and Raiton variants. Sasuke still has the superior Bukijutsu feats, and he isn't missing any meals terms of battle experience or stamina. Healing is a non factor as Madara proved that he couldn't regenerate limbs after the Biju jumped him almost immediately after his revival. A stronger Madara lost his lower half, and was already put on the defense by Sasuke's Ameno.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dergeist (Mar 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Damn...that negg Diff  was Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pleasure was all mine

Have to slap some reality into the cuckbros faps once in a while. And teach them how to actually read the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 16, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> I heard Minato was your fave.



You hating on our choice of favourites

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Then explain how he blitzed a stronger Madara?



Dude never got blitzed, he literally let that happen. Want an explaination refer to my first comment in this thread

But if Sasuke is such a blitz monster, why couldn’t he replicate that plot point feat after Madara retrieved his Rinnegan? And why did he rely on Ameno rather than his OP speed after he gained Ameno?
 


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Look at you trying to create your own headcanon....EMS Sasuke did land a hit on Madara by the way.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 Did I not say “Fact of the matter is Rinnegan Sasuke’s foot speed is no different than that of EMS Sasuke that couldn’t land a hit on blind Madara* until the latter decided wanted to talk.”*

So where’s the headcanon, kiddo? Just say you‘re desperate for a win lol


IpHr0z3nI said:


> If he landed the attack just because Madara wanted to talk. Why oh why did Madara praise him for landing a hit? Yeah the desperation is leaking.


Wow, you’re so desperate that you willfully fooled yourself into believing that Madara praised Sasuke for landing a hit, when in actuality Madara was complimenting Sasuke’s EMS influenced movements, and then he proceeded to ask Sasuke to join him...which is a conversation.

Ironic how that backfired on you isn’t it? So do you want to try again, buckaroo?


IpHr0z3nI said:


> And the question I have to ask you is....What does it matter?


 Have you truly forgotten already?

Because you foolishly brought up the duration limit for limbo while ignoring that dual Rinnegan Limbo clones have an extended time period; rendering all time constraints you tried to apply to them null and void. Keep up, kiddo.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yes...So it's no point in bringing up something you or I have no info to validate. We don't know if the clones were able to remain separated from Madara for an extended amount of time utilizing both eyes instead of one.


Lmfao Sasuke explicitly tells you that the Limbos are STILL on the battlefield as IT is going off, and were still there after IT was over, and were STILL there as Madara was being turned into Kaguya.

Literally no one can make a rational argument that would validate your “1 Rinnegan Limbo duration = Dual Rinnegan Limbo duration” nonsense.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> As I said before. Sasuke isn't a stranger to clones. It's not as if he can't tell a Limbo clone from the original since they reside  in a dimension separate from the original. Ameno warp the original and hit it with a chidori like what took place in the manga.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah totally, Sasuke’s just going to Ameno warp to a Madara that knows the range limits of Ameno. Yep Madara’s just going to voluntarily step into the effective range of Ameno even though he’s already figured out it’s limit and doesn’t have JJ healing:



Sasuke’s also going to just bypass of the Wood clones and shadow clones that  use Rinnegan techs, Wood techs and Susanoo; and past Limbo clones (if they’re even out at that time lol)...straight to Madara whom apparently is CIS stricken to where he steps  the effective range of Ameno.


I mean, it’s not like Madara‘s dodged attempted s/t blitzes before, right? Lmfao

Yeah, you really haven’t thought things through have you, kiddo?
 


IpHr0z3nI said:


> We don't know what happened to Naruto's clones or even Madara. Since they were clones of JJ Madara, and JJ Madara was immortal. Maybe they outlasted Naruto's clones. Don't see how this is relevant, as you made no case as to why Limbo would allow Madara to win.


 Dat desperation tho


----------



## dergeist (Mar 16, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Dude never got blitzed, he literally let that happen. Want an explaination refer to my first comment in this thread
> 
> But if Sasuke is such a blitz monster, why couldn’t he replicate that plot point feat after Madara retrieved his Rinnegan? And why did he rely on Ameno rather than his OP speed after he gained Ameno?
> 
> ...





> Yeah totally, Sasuke’s just going to Ameno warp to a Madara that knows the range limits of Ameno. Yep Madara’s just going to voluntarily step into the effective range of Ameno even though he’s already figured out it’s limit and doesn’t have JJ healing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, you tore up serious arse there, the ninja gonna need some butt hurt cream to soothe the anal fissures

Anyway, you've got to love Madara will fight like a retard, while Scrubsuke like a master tactician

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sasuke's enton > Any Katon Madara could muster. Madara only had Mokuton, sage moge shinjusenu etc. etc. because his original arsenal is lacking outside of Katon and Susano'o. Sasuke still has his summons and Raiton variants. Sasuke still has the superior Bukijutsu feats, and he isn't missing any meals terms of battle experience or stamina. Healing is a non factor as Madara proved that he couldn't regenerate limbs after the Biju jumped him almost immediately after his revival. A stronger Madara lost his lower half, and was already put on the defense by Sasuke's Ameno.


The point i was trying to make is Madara and sasuke are equal more or less as far as their eye powers are concerned. Madara has hashirama’s special powers on top of his original skillset from a narrative perspective. We never got to see them but the point is he was a combination of the 2 strongest legends. Although one of the ninja storm games (declared canon supposedly) suggest 1 of Madara’s MS jutsu is time-rewind.

battle experience helps since they tend to be more aware in battle, less likely to fall for jutsus/tricks etc etc. kakuzu thought he would never lose just because his battle experience was far above the main cast.
As far as Stamina goes,  it’s a factor in a prolonged battle, although youre right since at this stage they’re both “rikudou” so their chakra levels/stamina are immense. I must concede. Although it’s important to note ameno uses up lots of chAkra.

You can argue madara was put on the defensive by ameno, but you can also argue that he limbo swapped the damage of the chidori that followed. Any damage that sasuke does to madara with a sword will automatically be healed, he’s not dying to a sword lol. He was  cut in half because madara allowed him as he had more pressing concerns in obito’s dimension..you clearly see him talking to sasuke as he approaches him. Madara has dodged FTG-hirogiri, sasukes speed doesnt come off impressive in comparison.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Damn, you tore up serious arse there, the ninja gonna need some butt hurt cream to soothe the anal fissures
> 
> Anyway, you've got to love Madara will fight like a retard, while Scrubsuke like a master tactician





Lmfao right, non-PIS Madara will totally fight more incompetently than the canon PIS Madara had. They’ll convince themselves of anything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 16, 2021)

The madara wank never ends I swear. Make it juudara and sasuke still destroys his overrated ass.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Why do you see it as trolling lol im curious?
> Both are uchiha, both have the rinnegan. Except One of the uchihas has bigger fireballs, mokuton, sage mode shinjusenju, healing powers, and far more battle experience and stamina. And can summon 4x clones of equal power, although temporarily.
> 
> but madara fans are the trolls? Ok


People are literally arguing that pre-TTJ Madara defeats Rinnegan Sasuke, a character who was fighting on par with TTJ Madara, because TTJ Madara's Limbo posed a problem for Sasuke, therefore, pre-TTJ's Madara Limbo, who is astronomically weaker than his TTJ self can beat Rinnegan Sasuke. I shouldn't have to go in detail to explain why that line of thinking is laughably bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Kage 2


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Isaiah13000 said:


> People are literally arguing that pre-TTJ Madara defeats Rinnegan Sasuke, a character who was fighting on par with TTJ Madara, because TTJ Madara's Limbo posed a problem for Sasuke, therefore, pre-TTJ's Madara Limbo, who is astronomically weaker than his TTJ self can beat Rinnegan Sasuke. I shouldn't have to go in detail to explain why that line of thinking is laughably bad.


Strictly speaking from a narrative perspective they could never be equal. JJ madara being “Astronomically” superior is correct. Sasuke was teamed up with naruto for a reason, with some very special seals. Sasuke lands a hit or two (completely ineffective i might add, with the help of an equal partner in strength) and people assume theyre equal...now this type of thinking is laughably bad. Lol. Just completely missing the point and are just in over their head..

rinnegan sasuke and rinnegan madara being equal makes a liitle more sense than the former.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

Isaiah13000 said:


> People are literally arguing that pre-TTJ Madara defeats Rinnegan Sasuke, a character who was *fighting on par with TTJ Madara,* because TTJ Madara's Limbo posed a problem for Sasuke, therefore, pre-TTJ's Madara Limbo, who is astronomically weaker than his TTJ self can beat Rinnegan Sasuke. I shouldn't have to go in detail to explain why that line of thinking is laughably bad.





			
				Isaiah13000 said:
			
		

> fighting on par





			
				Isaiah13000 said:
			
		

> with TTJ Madara


 
Wait, so landing two hits that resulted in absolutely no damage to Madara and running from Madara when he went for Sasuke’s eye is considered “fighting on par” now?

The non-pseudo JJin half that admitted he couldn’t beat the pseudo JJin without the bijuu...is on par with a JJin? When even the Pseudo JJin and Hagoromo both admitted that neither Naruto or Sasuke individually could beat Madara? Boy oh boy, you guys are hilarious

I guess Sasuke was fighting on par with Kaguya too since he accomplished just as much in both battles.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Dude never got blitzed, he literally let that happen. Want an explaination refer to my first comment in this thread


I guess we are going  to have to agree to disagree, as he definitely got blitzed. 


Animegoin said:


> But if Sasuke is such a blitz monster, why couldn’t he replicate that plot point feat after Madara retrieved his Rinnegan? And why did he rely on Ameno rather an his OP speed after he gained Ameno?


That's because the fight didn't last that long after Madara obtained his second Rinnegan. As for why Sasuke relied on Ameno rather than his OP speed? He didn't. He relied on both which is why he was quite successful against this variation of Madara.


Animegoin said:


> Did I not say “Fact of the matter is Rinnegan Sasuke’s foot speed is no different than that of EMS Sasuke that couldn’t land a hit on blind Madara* until the latter decided wanted to talk.”*


Yeah, we are going to have agree to disagree right here as well. Madara praised Sasuke for his movements. He wouldn't have done that had he intentionally let himself be hit just to talk to Sasuke.


Animegoin said:


> So where’s the headcanon, kiddo? Just say you‘re desperate for a win lol


Yeah, what does the polls say? The only one desperate to change the general consensus is you my guy.


Animegoin said:


> Wow, you’re so desperate that you willfully fooled yourself into believing that Madara praised Sasuke for landing a hit, when in actuality Madara was complimenting Sasuke’s EMS influenced movements, and then he proceeded to ask Sasuke to join him...which is a conversation.


Wow you are so desperate that you are dismissing everything that indicates Madara was not as invincible as you perceive him to be. The dude literally spent a part of his shelf life hyping up others jutsus.


Animegoin said:


> Ironic how that backfired on you isn’t it? So do you want to try again, buckaroo?
> 
> Have you truly forgotten already?


What backfired on me? The panel literally supports my points not yours.


Animegoin said:


> Because you foolishly brought up the duration limit for limbo while ignoring that dual Rinnegan Limbo clones have an extended time period; rendering all time constraints you tried to apply to them null and void. Keep up, kiddo.


I brought it up because it's relevant. If they have an extended period of time being separated from Madara then that works in Sasuke's favor. He won't have to worry about wasting a successful attack, only for it to be rendered null and void by a clone swap.


Animegoin said:


> Lmfao Sasuke explicitly tells you that the Limbos are STILL on the battlefield as IT is going off, and were still there after IT was over, and were STILL there as Madara was being turned into Kaguya.


Didn't see how this was a big deal. But since this seems to be the crucifix of your argument I'll crush it here in now.

How long was Madara's clones of the battlefield. The initial....

*Spoiler*: __ 









Naruto deploys his own clones to battle Madara's moments later.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Madara cast infinite Tsukuyomi and Tree Words almost simultaneously...He comes down then gets taken over by Kaguya almost immediately. Your rookie mistake is believing there was was a significant gap between when they were initially deployed and when Madara got taken over. 



> Animegoin said:
> 
> 
> > Literally no one can make a rational argument that would validate your “1 Rinnegan Limbo duration = Dual Rinnegan Limbo duration” nonsense.
> ...


So Sasuke doesn't have legs now? He's incapable of closing the distance between himself and Madara?


> Sasuke’s also going to just bypass of the Wood clones and shadow clones that  use Rinnegan techs, Wood techs and Susanoo; and past Limbo clones (if they’re even out at that time lol)...straight to Madara whom apparently is CIS stricken to where he steps  the effective range of Ameno.


Yeah....your desperation is showing. Madara has only been shown using a fraction of this as once. Any who wood clones are are canonically weaker than the original. Madara has never used shadow clones. And his Rinnegan utilization is even more sketchier than Sasuke's. So the only thing you have is Limbo clones, which favors Sasuke if they are deployed. It means that Sasuke won't have to worry about Madara switching damage from him to one of his clones. 



> Yeah, you really haven’t thought things through have you, kiddo?


Yeah, whatever "Kiddo"


> Dat desperation tho


Likewise.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Strictly speaking from a narrative perspective they could never be equal. Sasuke was teamed up with naruto for a reason, with some very special seals. Sasuke lands a hit or two (completely ineffective i might add, with the help of an equal partner in strength) and people assume theyre equal...now this type of thinking is laughably bad. Lol. Just completely missing the point and are just in over your head..
> 
> rinnegan sasuke and rinnegan madara being equal makes a liitle more sense than the former.





Animegoin said:


> Wait, so landing two hits that resulted in absolutely no damage to Madara and running from Madara when he went for Sasuke’s eye is considered “fighting on par” now? Boy oh boy
> 
> I guess Sasuke was fighting on par with Kaguya too since he accomplished just as much in both battles.


Fighting on par simply means fighting on the same level as, which he obviously is since he is landing hits and making Madara concerned: let's not act like we lack basic reading comprehension now. Naruto himself says that the two of them are needed together to defeat TTJ Madara meaning neither of them can do it alone, and TTJ Madara says that Naruto and Sasuke each have half of his powers, whilst he has both, and he wishes to see which are greater. We then see them overwhelm Madara using their new powers, prompting him to take caution saying they're not ordinary brats, and flee to go get his other Rinnegan with him praising Sasuke's speed right before he bisects him.

This is a TTJ Madara who is much stronger after absorbing the God Tree, who got overwhelmed by base SPSM Naruto alone prior, and that TTJ Madara already had absorbed the power of all ten tailed beasts into himself at that point and was noted to be even stronger than TTJ Obito: who himself is much stronger than pre-TTJ Madara. Its obvious that the gap in power at that point between Rinnegan Sasuke and pre-TTJ Rinnegan Madara is so grand that he would have no problem blitzing and one-shotting him with Ameno at the start of the match: something he   to a Madara who is leagues stronger. I don't understand how you can honestly try to argue you're in the right here that normal Rinnegan Madara even stands a slither of a chance.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 16, 2021)

So wait...people are _seriously arguing_ pre-Juubi Jin Madara is as strong as Rinnegan Sasuke, who _curbstomped Madara in his strongest form_ and blitzed him? I swear to god, the fucking Madara fanboys have exceeded the Itachi fanboys now....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> The point i was trying to make is Madara and sasuke are equal more or less as far as their eye powers are concerned. Madara has hashirama’s special powers on top of his original skillset from a narrative perspective. We never got to see them but the point is he was a combination of the 2 strongest legends. Although one of the ninja storm games (declared canon supposedly) suggest 1 of Madara’s MS jutsu is time-rewind.


But they are not equal in terms of eye power. Sasuke has two subsidiary techniques MS techniques. Madara has none. Rinnegan Madara Rinnegan feats are scattered. Even for the sake of this thread we have to pretend that we know what "This" version of Madara is actually capable of Dojutsu wise. His Rinnegan is almost featless as an Edo. Preta path was all he showed. Then resurrected Madara was revived with no eyes, and didn't quite showcase anything outside of limbo prior to becoming a Juubi Jin. 

Things such as how strong is his CT without being a JJ is in question. As for Mokuton, he doesn't have Hashirama level of mastery so it's negligible. 



T-Bag said:


> battle experience helps since they tend to be more aware in battle, less likely to fall for jutsus/tricks etc etc. kakuzu thought he would never lose just because his battle experience was far above the main cast.


Sasuke isn't missing any meals in battle experience. He's touted as the genius of his group last I recall. He managed to utilize EMS Madara's best feat which was ISO Susano'o moments after hearing about it.


T-Bag said:


> As far as Stamina goes,  it’s a factor in a prolonged battle, although youre right since at this stage they’re both “rikudou” so their chakra levels/stamina are immense. I must concede. Although it’s important to note ameno uses up lots of chAkra.


I think you are confusing Ameno for Adult Sasuke dimension S/T jutsu. Ameno initial limitation was a sizable cooldown; which was remedied by Adult Sasuke, who later learned utilize Ameno even when his eye was on cool down.  


T-Bag said:


> You can argue madara was put on the defensive by ameno, but you can also argue that he limbo swapped the damage of the chidori that followed. Any damage that sasuke does to madara with a sword will automatically be healed, he’s not dying to a sword lol.


Wasn't Hashirama, who's healing factor you are using for this Madara, was about to die to a Kunai but was stopped by Madara?


T-Bag said:


> He was  cut in half because madara allowed him as he had more pressing concerns in obito’s dimension..you clearly see him talking to sasuke as he approaches him. Madara has dodged FTG-hirogiri, sasukes speed doesnt come off impressive in comparison.


Who allows themselves to be cut in half? Yeah that's just silly...

Madara dodged FTG-Hirogiri, but not Sasuke sounds like a Madara problem not Sasuke. Yeah...all and all....Sasuke blitzes.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Fighting on par simply means fighting on the same level as, which he obviously is since he is landing hits and making Madara concerned: let's not act like we lack basic reading comprehension now. Naruto himself says that the two of them are needed together to defeat TTJ Madara meaning neither of them can do it alone, and TTJ Madara says that Naruto and Sasuke each have half of his powers, whilst he has both, and he wishes to see which are greater. We then see them overwhelm Madara using their new powers, prompting him to take caution saying they're not ordinary brats, and flee to go get his other Rinnegan with him praising Sasuke's speed right before he bisects him.
> 
> This is a TTJ Madara who is much stronger after absorbing the God Tree, who got overwhelmed by base SPSM Naruto alone prior, and that TTJ Madara already had absorbed the power of all ten tailed beasts into himself at that point and was noted to be even stronger than TTJ Obito: who himself is much stronger than pre-TTJ Madara. Its obvious that the gap in power at that point between Rinnegan Sasuke and pre-TTJ Rinnegan Madara is so grand that he would have no problem blitzing and one-shotting him with Ameno at the start of the match: something he   to a Madara who is leagues stronger. I don't understand how you can honestly try to argue you're in the right here that normal Rinnegan Madara even stands a slither of a chance.


Because Iseah, youre seeing this all wrong.

Let’s start off saying the only difference shinju made was making madara immortal thus felt invincible after learning the tree = kaguya. It didnt make him any stronger, faster, or nothing other than turned him immortal..so he isnt much stronger at all, you already started off wrong.

now to the second point: individually they didnt stand a chance, together they could since  they could match madara’s abilities (six paths senjutsu +  rinnegan). So Rinnegan Madara = rinnegan sasuke. Both are missing six paths senjutsu (juubi)  The math is indisputable as far as the plot is concerned. What naruto did to madara with the rasengan was pure PiS since TTJ depends on regeneration to survive as appose to preta path. Sasuke might blitz rinnegan madara with ameno but what good will it do when madara can just regeneate using hashiramas healing power?? A sword to the chest is not gonna kill him. A ameno- chidori will get limbo swapped or preta path. A sword slash will get dodged because ftg-hirogiri failed too. Your mistake is because madara relies on his immortality as a jinchuriki he will be just as reckless in a mortal body? No thats not how it works.

lets just think logically. Peak EMS Sasuke = peak EMS madara right? therefore Rinnegan Sasuke = rinnegan Madara. We can argue all day how their rinnegan abilities play out in practice but their prestige is of equal level, until you bring up hashirama’s healing powers, sage mode, and mokuton which sasuke lacks. So when you talk about sasuke being that much superior to madara it goes against everything we learned.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 16, 2021)

Also Madara has Hashirama's cells, granting him nigh-flawless regeneration capabilities, as well as Wood style jutsu, the ability to create an entire forest/jungle out of nowhere, abilities that Sasuke lacks and can't match.

Madara might oneshot just with Wood style honestly:

*Link Removed*


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I guess we are going  to have to agree to disagree, as he definitely got blitzed.



So answer this question:
Did Hagoromo emerge from JJ Madara’s lower half and talk to the Edo Kage, whom then proceeded to bring Team 7 and the bijuu back from Kaguya’s dimension?

If your answer is ”yes” then you concede that Madara‘s bisection was a plot point. Now whether you admit it or not, Sasuke factually couldn’t replicate that  an equally idle Madara.

You tried your best but sorry.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> That's because the fight didn't last that long after Madara obtained his second Rinnegan.


Lmfao at that desperate failure of an answer!

All Sasuke needed was a second to blitz Madara, correct?

The distance between Madara and Team 7 was MUCH shorter than the distance Sasuke ran to bisect Madara. So do you want to try again?
 


IpHr0z3nI said:


> IpHr0z3nI said:
> 
> 
> > As for why Sasuke relied on Ameno rather than his OP speed? He didn't. He relied on both which is why he was quite successful against this variation of Madara.


So the only time he relied on his foot speed is in the plot point? GG you literally solidified my argument.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah, we are going to have agree to disagree right here as well. *Madara praised Sasuke for his movements*.



So you agree with me? GG then



IpHr0z3nI said:


> He wouldn't have done that had he intentionally let himself be hit just to talk to Sasuke.



Movements (plural), The move that Madara let himself get hit by (singular). Madara didn’t compliment Sasuke’s one move, he complemented all of them even the many that didn’t land. Lmfao you literally have no argument as I supported mine flawlessly.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah, what does the polls say? The only one desperate to change the general consensus is you my guy.



Imagine thinking that a consensus = correct. That desperation is tangible



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Wow you are so desperate that you are dismissing everything that indicates Madara was not as invincible as you perceive him to be. The dude literally spent a part of his shelf life hyping up others jutsus.




Like what?

Also why not compliment your opponents? Especially if you’re going to win anyway lol.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> What backfired on me? The panel literally supports my points not yours.



Where does it support your point? Please elaborate


IpHr0z3nI said:


> I brought it up because it's relevant. If they have an extended period of time being separated from Madara then that works in Sasuke's favor. He won't have to worry about wasting a successful attack, only for it to be rendered null and void by a clone swap.



Lmfao you’re half right, he won’t have to worry about any of his attacks ever getting to the real Madara. Definitely doesn’t work in Sasuke’s favor at all tho


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Didn't see how this was a big deal. But since this seems to be the crucifix of your argument I'll crush it here in now.
> 
> How long was Madara's clones of the battlefield. The initial....
> 
> ...




So just to be clear, in your infantile mind, there is no difference to between these two time frames:
-Madara spawning in Limbos to block Sakura’s hit,
-They knock Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke back moments later (Because Sasuke OP speed was missing, so it took him a while to get there lol)
-Madara then takes to the sky to form CT meteors.
-The gigantic Chibaku Tensei meteors formed and began to rain down and the Limbos proceeded to battle Naruto’s clones as Madara begun casting IT
-IT was about to be cast and Sasuke high tailed it down toward T7
-Madara then casts IT, then DFE
-IT’s light subsided after a while
-Madara landed and was betrayed
-The Limbos didn’t fade until BZ began “terraforming“ Madara

vs.

-Madara’s Limbo Blocks Naruto’s attempted TSB blindside
-The Limbo punches Naruto away
-Madara goes for Sasuke’s Rinnegan but Sasuke runs like a bitch
-Madara’s Limbo returns to him.

 lmfao go to sleep.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> So Sasuke doesn't have legs now? He's incapable of closing the distance between himself and Madara?



So Sasuke just walks through the gang of Madara clones? And Madara doesn’t   make more clones to hide himself amongst like Naruto did against Kaguya? Nice headcanon you’ve got there buddy.

Your interpretation of a non-nerfed battle is fucking ridiculous lmao.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah....your desperation is showing. Madara has only been shown using a fraction of this as once.



So you’re placing nerfs on a non-PIS Madara? Cry more buddy.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Any who wood clones are are canonically weaker than the original.



Literally headcanon, but I’d like to see your proof.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Madara has never used shadow clones.


I mean you’ve already proven you don’t know shit about the story but fuck it:



IpHr0z3nI said:


> And his Rinnegan utilization is even more sketchier than Sasuke's.



Dude taught Obito the Six Paths of the Rinnegan, who went on to teach them to Nagato. Edo Madara magically pulled Preta and CT out of his ass then I guess.

lmfao what a desperate failure you‘ve proven yourself to be


IpHr0z3nI said:


> So the only thing you have is Limbo clones, which favors Sasuke if they are deployed. It means that Sasuke won't have to worry about Madara switching damage from him to one of his clones.



Huge ass L you just took, kiddo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 16, 2021)

Isaiah13000 said:


> People are literally arguing that pre-TTJ Madara defeats Rinnegan Sasuke, a character who was fighting on par with TTJ Madara, because TTJ Madara's Limbo posed a problem for Sasuke, therefore, pre-TTJ's Madara Limbo, who is astronomically weaker than his TTJ self can beat Rinnegan Sasuke. I shouldn't have to go in detail to explain why that line of thinking is laughably bad.



No, Sasuke was amped up on a seal and Madara wasn't even trying against him. When Madagascar became serious, not even Naruto or Sasken could blitz him or fight on par with him from a shorter distance, heck Sasken couldn't even bypass Limbo. Madara with two Rinnegan mid diffs, due to what he can do with Limbo. That is what people are actually arguing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But they are not equal in terms of eye power. Sasuke has two subsidiary techniques MS techniques. Madara has none. Rinnegan Madara Rinnegan feats are scattered. Even for the sake of this thread we have to pretend that we know what "This" version of Madara is actually capable of Dojutsu wise. His Rinnegan is almost featless as an Edo. Preta path was all he showed. Then resurrected Madara was revived with no eyes, and didn't quite showcase anything outside of limbo prior to becoming a Juubi Jin.


Fine. But it all comes down to rinnegan: limbo vs ameno and susano. Amatarasu related techniques wont have any effect on madara so it evens out.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Things such as how strong is his CT without being a JJ is in question. As for Mokuton, he doesn't have Hashirama level of mastery so it's negligible.


We can assume their CT are equal considering they’re both indra’s incarnation and are original users.

everything indicates madara’s mokuton jutsu are just as potent as Hashiramas. From wood clones, to flower pollen, to hashiramas wood binding dragon were all said to be as good as hashiramas. Remember Madara was originally suppose to show us what hashirama was capAble off, hence the modification on his chest by kabuto


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sasuke isn't missing any meals in battle experience. He's touted as the genius of his group last I recall. He managed to utilize EMS Madara's best feat which was ISO Susano'o moments after hearing about it.


Wouldnt include that as part of battle experience but ok whatever .


IpHr0z3nI said:


> I think you are confusing Ameno for Adult Sasuke dimension S/T jutsu. Ameno initial limitation was a sizable cooldown; which was remedied by Adult Sasuke, who later learned utilize Ameno even when his eye was on cool down.


He’s huffing and puffing after 3 ameno uses. He’s like kakashi with kamui lol



> Wasn't Hashirama, who's healing factor you are using for this Madara, was about to die to a Kunai but was stopped by Madara?


who said madara/hashirama cant control it? Lol. Naruto was stabbed in the chest by shin and kyuubi said it’s all good cause youre gonna heal. It works the same :/
His healing abilities were said to be the best. Only tsunade surpasses him


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Who allows themselves to be cut in half? Yeah that's just silly...
> 
> Madara dodged FTG-Hirogiri, but not Sasuke sounds like a Madara problem not Sasuke. Yeah...all and all....Sasuke blitzes.


It’s silly to you because youre ignoring madara was in a rush to go to obito’s dimension. He didnt have time to block sasuke’s attack (and barrage of attacks that would follow)

i mean you saw madara speak to sasuke as he was approaching him, im surprised you think otherwise. He only commented how sasukes managed to catch up to him so fast, it was more like pep talk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Fused said:


> Also Madara has Hashirama's cells, granting him nigh-flawless regeneration capabilities, as well as Wood style jutsu, the ability to create an entire forest/jungle out of nowhere, abilities that Sasuke lacks and can't match.
> 
> Madara might oneshot just with Wood style honestly:
> 
> *Link Removed*


Yamato and Madara was shown to merge with wood, and so has white zetsu,(a weak clone of hashirama) who also btw travels through the roots of the trees.

Could Madara could  just merge with his own created forest trees and literally pop up anywhere and kill you like kurenai vs itachi ? LOL ima stop. But some things points to yes


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Fighting on par simply means fighting on the same level as, which he obviously is since he is landing hits and making Madara concerned: let's not act like we lack basic reading comprehension now. Naruto himself says that the two of them are needed together to defeat TTJ Madara meaning neither of them can do it alone, and TTJ Madara says that Naruto and Sasuke each have half of his powers, whilst he has both, and he wishes to see which are greater. We then see them overwhelm Madara using their new powers, prompting him to take caution saying they're not ordinary brats, and flee to go get his other Rinnegan with him praising Sasuke's speed right before he bisects him.
> 
> This is a TTJ Madara who is much stronger after absorbing the God Tree, who got overwhelmed by base SPSM Naruto alone prior, and that TTJ Madara already had absorbed the power of all ten tailed beasts into himself at that point and was noted to be even stronger than TTJ Obito: who himself is much stronger than pre-TTJ Madara. Its obvious that the gap in power at that point between Rinnegan Sasuke and pre-TTJ Rinnegan Madara is so grand that he would have no problem blitzing and one-shotting him with Ameno at the start of the match: something he   to a Madara who is leagues stronger. I don't understand how you can honestly try to argue you're in the right here that normal Rinnegan Madara even stands a slither of a chance.


 So again “fighting in par“ equates to landing only 1 non-Ameno hit on Madara,  when the total hits landed resulted in literally 0 damage to JJ Madara. Sounds about logical lol
That was also a nerfed JJ Madara that not only could risk subjecting himself to would-be fatal blows because of his superb healing, but one that was running on no intel on his enemies new abilities’, and that was after he said he had both of their attributes, so lets not act like we lack reading comprension now.  Now youve fooled yourself  into thinking they overwhelmed JJ Madara, when in fact Madara didn’t use a lot of shit he could’ve, he could’ve even wrecked the Bros as they stood there slackjawed at Madara’s Limbo substitution, but instead he opted to test Sasuke’s Ameno range and to retrieve his eye. You simps love to scream “blitz” while ignoring at Sasuke couldn’t blitz DRJJ Madara after he emerged from Kamui, which was at a shorter distance. Lol GG

I love how you’re lying through your teeth as if still-healing Madara didn’t neg diff block Naruto’s punch with his rod alone, I also love how you’re acting as Madara’s convenient lack of Preta path played no part there lol, but I guess nerfs via plot arent tallied by you lot.

But back on track, none of Naruto’s feats are transferable to Sasuke since the latter already admitted that he couldn’t beat the former without the aid of bijuu, so you ranking the two Fate Bros as if they’re equal is *beyond* retarded. To take that even further, Sasuke did literally nothing worthy of ranking him worthy of battling any JJ opponent on his own, and when plot isn’t restricting Madara, he literally casually brushed off “blitzing man” Sasuke. Therefore Sasuke is eligible to go against DSM Madara since the former really isn’t “god-tier”. Bro had half of an OP seal and the Rinnegan, thats literally it. He battled a sandbagging Naruto whom on top of having no killing intent, Naruto had also wasted HELLA chakra after battling Madara, destroying meteors, bringing Obito back to life, fought Kaguya on his own, destabilized Kaguya. And even after all of that Naruto still outclassed Sasuke, so again lets act like we have reading comprehension.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 16, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Fight a JJin? The same Sasuke that admitted he needed the bijuu to win against a sandbagging, *Pseudo* JJin that had no Killing Intent?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke says he's going to utterly crush Naruto, he's not considering this making himself on par, he considers himself vastly superior wth the Juubi-Susano'o. And shy of the nature amped ninjutsu clash he was, he massively outpaces and overpowers the Kurama Avatars to the point that clones are fodders like part 1 clones were. All he'd have to do to change the result is not use Indra's Arrow and dodge if Naruto tries the super-massive nature amped attack.

But he thought Naruto would die to Indra's Arrow and was mistaken.

Meanwhile Madara brings Kurama along to fight a non-Jin Hashi but it's only a negative if Sasuke does a better version of this feat.



An exhausted Sasuke who only had the chakra to shoot out one amaterasu remarks he can't kill Naruto with it and needs the bijuu's chakra to replenish himself.

Casually ignoring that the ninjutsu he used before this would super-obliterate Madara's kanseitai Susano'o and can't be absorbed by the Rinnegan.



Animegoin said:


> >The same Sasuke that was literally useless against Kaguya and nerfed Madara outside of his ability to block IT and his initial ameno uses?
> >The same Sasuke whose only feat you simps cling to was a plot point to introduce Hagoromo to the Edo Kage, which also did 0 damage to JJ Madara?


It was a plot point muh Madara never got strucketh if he dun wan'!

Madara remarks on _how fast_ Sasuke is, *as a Juubi Jin who shat on Minato, *and you think pre-Jin Madara is anywhere close to keeping pace with Sasuke? Get out of here.


Animegoin said:


> THAT Sasuke can battle an *actual* JJin?
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine thinking that they’re automatically OP because they’re Otsutsuki lmao, as if they’re all created equal or something.  That’s the worst thing one could possibly insinuate since adult Sasuke lost to an Otsutuski KN0 child Naruto and Boruto could kill.


All of the real Otsutsuki *are *OP. That's why they look down on humans and other mortal races, because they become vastly superior to them with no effort on their part, just consumption of a fruit or a few pills made from one. Both Momoshiki and Kinshiki have previously eaten at least one chakra fruit.

What Otsutsuki child? You mean the recent sneak attack on his Rinnegan because Momoshiki knew even an exhausted Sasuke could kill him if he tried?



Animegoin said:


> The bold is literally fanfic, dude literally dimension hopped immediately after you claimed he was low on chakra. So he used up a lot of chakra dimensional hopping...but he had enough left to do it again...which again costs a lot of chakra? Buddy showed no evidence that he was low on chakra when he bitched out of fighting Kinshiki :
> 
> Lol just admit he was shitting bricks when Kinshiki almost put them hands on him.


Ignoring the extended anime scene where he retreats because after he notices Momoshiki and stumbles from dimension hoping exhaustion he remarks that he'll be at a disadvantage if the fight drags on? The updated scene makes it quite clear he retreats because he can't take them both on.

The movie novelisation, which was penned by Kodachi, who had co-written the movie script with Kishimoto, says he ran because he'd obtained the intel (scroll) and was now aware the Otsutsuki were alive and making their move, and his priority was getting that info to Naruto.

Source: 

"*It couldn’t be thought of as simple muscle power. It had to be that the giant was strengthening his muscles with 
some kind of jutsu. 

Physical combat is a bad idea. 

He’d managed to obtain information. 

Sasuke didn’t have any thoughts of it being cowardly to turn his back and run here. 

For shinobi, carrying out your mission was for more important than anything else. 

Right now, Sasuke’s mission was to work to get information relating to Kaguya to the bitter end. He’d obtained the 
scroll too. 

He’d also understood that people of the Ootsusuki bloodline were making a move. That being the case, he had no 
reason to linger here for long. If he ended up getting himself killed, he wouldn’t be able to pass on the info to Naruto 
and the others. 

And so, Sasuke ran.

Sasuke’s sprint was so fast that the average shinobi couldn’t possible hope to keep up. 

But, the two ogres kept up with him. 

As expected, they weren’t average beings. 

The castle had started crumbling after that last blow, too*."


Meanwhile Kinshiki spends the rest of the movie seeking vengeance for his chopped horn.  

Imagine trying to make out that a one-armed Sasuke fighting head to head in one of the series' best taijutsu exchanges with a berserker/bruiser type Otsutsuki who has actually eaten chakra fruit before, is a mark against him. _The reach_.




Animegoin said:


> Underlined: Headcanon, nothing alludes to that whatsoever
> The rest won’t help him since he has no bijuu to amp himself with. I mean it’s not like we’ve ever seen Sasuke use that Hago tier control outside of Vote 2, right? Lol


At least he actually got praised for doing something on par with Hagoromo, instead of just "coming close to him."


Animegoin said:


> A Madara that has eaten hits from full bodied bijuu and whom has punted all 9 bijuu with just his strength...is weaker than a Sasuke that couldn’t even risk getting hit by Kurama?


A Madara who got punted inside a Susano'o gets hyped up for his body tanking the attacks. Good joke!

The sad thing is I genuinely like Madara, he was really fun in the war and kept the arc going for me, for that and his trolling he places among my favourites, but the obscene amounts of overstated wanking that goes on here really makes me reconsider whether I should publicly identify as a fan.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes dump the overrated fodder

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fused (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Yamato and Madada was shown to merge with wood, and so has white zetsu,(a weak clone of hashirama) who also btw travels through the roots of the trees.
> 
> Could Madara could  just merge with his own created forest trees and literally pop up anywhere and kill you like kurenai vs itachi ? LOL ima stop. But some things points to yes


You don't need to stop, just as you don't need to pretend Madara can't appear anywhere he wants unless he uses Wood style jutsu.

Through the power of Limbo clones, he is able to appear anywhere he wants on the battlefield, provided he has a Limbo clone he can switch places with. In this scenario, he would have 4.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So wait...people are _seriously arguing_ pre-Juubi Jin Madara is as strong as Rinnegan Sasuke, who _curbstomped Madara in his strongest form_ and blitzed him? I swear to god, the fucking Madara fanboys have exceeded the Itachi fanboys now....


Let’s do some simple math here so to speak

Peak EMS Madara = peak EMS Sasuke more or less right? Perfect susano wrapped with kyuubi proves this. No need to think it further

ok so why isn’t Rinnegan sasuke = rinnegan (2x) Madara? Like what’s the confusion?? They’re the same prestige boss, pay attention to the story. Both have awakened the six paths chakra/rinnegan. Yes or no? So where is this idea that rinnegan sasuke is far superior to madara? Ill tell you: only in your head. It’s not based on any facts, only misinterpretations. Landing pointless hits (with a equally strong  partner by his side) on JJ Madara doesnt make him same level...lol. Unless youre assuming rinnegan madara cant do the same? But that goes against the math/logic

You know it’s really curious ...the same people that believe rinnegan sasuke could beat up jinchuriki Madara are the same people that laugh at the idea of rinnegan madara (with sage mode!) defeating juubito, a much weaker jinchuriki... not to mention this is supported by the narrative written directly by kishimoto. Anyways...lmfao interesting isnt it? I thought i’d point out the double standard

But nope! Madara fans are the delusional ones! ....The irony is strong with ya’ll 

madara fans = understand the narrative
Sasuke fans = misunderstand the narrative. Take feats out of context/narrative and try to give it a whole new meaning.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Fused said:


> You don't need to stop, just as you don't need to pretend Madara can't appear anywhere he wants unless he uses Wood style jutsu.
> 
> Through the power of Limbo clones, he is able to appear anywhere he wants on the battlefield, provided he has a Limbo clone he can switch places with. In this scenario, he would have 4.


I dont think so...because We see madara’s shadow merging back with madara once time limit ends. We can assume they emerge out of madara in a identical way, and dont just spawn anywhere. To further reenforce this point when madara swapped with limbo, the shadow emerged out of his body. He cannot switch places with his clone (assuming theyre distant from eachother across the battlefield) like say sasuke does with amenotejikara. That’s a misconception.

so basically they spawn from madara’a body and when they finish they go back into his body. They cannot switch spots like sasuke can with a statue using ameno.


----------



## Fused (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> I dont think so...because We see madara’s shadow merging back with madara once time limit ends. We can assume they emerge out of madara in a identical way, and dont just spawn anywhere. To further reenforce this point when madara swapped with limbo, the shadow emerged out of his body. He cannot switch places with his clone (assuming theyre distant from eachother across the battlefield) like sasuke does with amenotejikara. That’s a misconception.
> 
> so basically they spawn from madara’a body and when they finish they go back into his body. They cannot switch spots like sasuke can with a statue using ameno.


It doesn't really matter anyway. Madara is proficient in the arts of cloning as well. He was seen effortlessly creating 25 Wood clones against the Five Kage, his skills in cloning rival Naruto, he could potentially create hundreds if not thousands of Wood clones, thus covering the entire battlefield with his vision.



All these clones have the Rinnegan just like Madara, they are an extension of his vision, just as the summons and Paths were an extension of Nagato himself. Nothing can hide from him, nothing can elude him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 16, 2021)

Why are people using Ameno as an end all For this Battle when Madara in canon has dodged S/T blitz attempt while Off guard? 



Madara has far too much in his Arsenal for Sasuke. 


+


Is pretty much GG. 


Madara before even getting Hashirama's Cells could fight for a whole Day non-Stop.  Post VOTE he can fight for an Unquantifiable amount longer. He literally has the reserves of chakra to keep Fighting Sasuke for a whole 24 hours+ while Sasuke reserves stopped at 24 hours.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2021)

Dudes really think mokuton is going to stop Sasuke when Madara himself has been combatting it his entire life with just Katons ?

crazy

Look if Sasuke has Perfect Susanoo , Madara only has one response that’s worth a damn and that’s his own Perefct Susanoo.  

Ameno in the second round isn’t  fair


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Don't forget Wood Release casually Soled Adult Sasuke.
> 
> If they really Believe Adult Sasuke>Teen Sasuke,  Then Rinnegan Sasuke loses once Madara start using wood release.


@Grinningfox Didnt want to retweet the post above because adult sasuke is not worth mentioning, so watch it lmaoo. You forcing my hand 

sasuke also doesnt have fireballs as big as madara to counter forests. His fires are average by uchiha standards. They lack madara’s juice


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Didnt want to retweet that because adult sasuke is not worth mentioning but watch it lmaoo
> 
> sasuke also doesnt have fireballs as big as madara to counter forests. Lol. His fires are average by uchiha standards


Do you see Perfect Susano’o on that page ?

Regardless

Amaterasu can cover entire forests G and can cover  Biju sized opponents

Mokuton isn’t beating him especially Madara’s


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Do you see Perfect Susano’o on that page ?
> 
> Regardless
> 
> ...


Idkkk bosss im loooking at FEATSSS that you glorify so much and i see him getting owned by mokuton....... i see what i see. You said mokuton cant beat him and he looks like hes getting fucked up lmao


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Idkkk bosss im loooking at FEATSSS that you glorify so much and i see him getting owned by mokuton....... i see what i see.


Here’s something else to see

There’s a *gasp* feat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Here’s something else to see
> 
> There’s a *gasp* feat


Very similar against momoshiki, until mokuton solod him.
Lol just admit adult sasuke is straight ass, nowhere near teen version and we’ll call it a deal


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Very similar against momoshiki, until mokuton solod him.
> Lol just admit adult sasuke is pure ass, nowhere near teen version and we’ll call it a deal


You brought up adult Sasuke not me


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 16, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> You brought up adult Sasuke not me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 16, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Dudes really think mokuton is going to stop Sasuke when Madara himself has been combatting it his entire life with just Katons ?
> 
> crazy
> 
> ...



I don't see how me Saying that is any different then 90% of the Thread saying S/T Jutsu is going to GG Madara even those he has dodged S/T jutsu while Off guard  and back was turned.

He can Katon it, but it doesn't really matter Because more than Half Sasuke's Arsenal is ninjutsu Based attacks.


Madara's PS is like 4 x the size of Sasuke's "PS" and Pretty much every EMS user can Make their PS fly as Per the Databooks statements.

We haven't gotten to Madara's Healing Factor which Sasuke lacks, Nor have we gotten to Sage mode which adds a 10x Boost minimal to his Rikudou chakra.

Fact it, Madara is just like Sasuke but with Much more OP stuff helping him that Sasuke lacks.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 16, 2021)

Half-Hagoromo Sasuke shit diffs both rounds, probably with just taijutsu alone.

I think some people need some temporary treatment—

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 16, 2021)

Did T-Bag argue YAMATO owned Sasuke?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Sasuke says he's going to utterly crush Naruto, he's not considering this making himself on par, he considers himself vastly superior wth the Juubi-Susano'o. And shy of the nature amped ninjutsu clash he was, he massively outpaces and overpowers the Kurama Avatars to the point that clones are fodders like part 1 clones were. All he'd have to do to change the result is not use Indra's Arrow and dodge if Naruto tries the super-massive nature amped attack.
> 
> But he thought Naruto would die to Indra's Arrow and was mistaken.


So you’re attesting that a Sasuke with KI admitted to NEEDING the bijuu to contend with a sandbagging *pseudo* *JJin* who had no KI, whom had also wasted TONS of chakra battling Madara, destroying Meteors, bringing Obito back to life, fighting off Kaguya solo and destabilizing Kaguya. He couldn’t even compete with the better half of his power, whom has WAYY less chakra than an actual JJin 

Thusly your retarded statement of “Rinnegan Sasuke is someone who can fight with a *Juubi Jin*” looks far worse than I think youre even willing to acknowledge.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> Meanwhile Madara brings Kurama along to fight a non-Jin Hashi but it's only a negative if Sasuke does a better version of this feat.


Nice goalpost shift, you’re the one that said Rinnegan Sasuke (solo) can fight a JJin. Now you’re desperately trying to give Sasuke bijuu help as if they’re part of his arsenal. But atleast you realize how dumb your statement was.


Now while we’re on the subject, EMS Sasuke was fucking embarrassed by BLIND Madara whom hadn’t even regained his original living EMS strength at that time. Pre-Prime Madara without eyes or SM >> Post-JJin battle EMS Sasuke. That’s how wide that gap is


“But getting a rinnegan and half of a Six Paths seal closes that gap”


Using that logic, Madara obtaining 1 rinnegan and SM re-opens and makes that gap even wider. When both Rinnegan are in play, it dramatcially alters the field.

“hE bIsEctEd a JjIn ThAt LiTeRallY LeT IT HaPpEn fOr PloT, derEfOre hE >=JjiN“


Never mind the fact that Sasuke couldn’t replicate that feat when JJ Madara emerged from Kamui with his second Rinnegan  Let’s not mention how Sasuke was practically useless outside of Ameno and blocking IT, never mind how all of his actions piggybacked off of or were intertwined with Naruto’s. But yeah he’s totally a JJin tier opponent on his own...even though he couldn’t even tango with a pseudo JJin  Stellar logic.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> An exhausted Sasuke who only had the chakra to shoot out one amaterasu remarks he can't kill Naruto with it and needs the bijuu's chakra to replenish himself.
> 
> Casually ignoring that the ninjutsu he used before this would super-obliterate Madara's kanseitai Susano'o and can't be absorbed by the Rinnegan.


Love how you voluntarily ignored this scan where Sasuke affirms that he can’t be beat now *solely* because he has more bijuu chakra than Naruto:


You also casually ignored that Rinnegan Sasuke doesn’t just get bijuu backup In this matchup, so Indra’s arrow is irrelevant lol. HOWEVER, if you’re insinuating that Sasuke needs the bijuu to contend with DRSM Madara then that looks hella worse for your argument . Also yeah, “an omnidirectional barrier hat absorbs all ninjutsu“ will fail to absorb Indra’s arrow because *you* say so? Seems legit.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> It was a plot point muh Madara never got strucketh if he dun wan'!


If it was legit, then why couldnt Sasuke replicate that blitz on DRJJ Madara after he emerged from Kamui land?

Which btw was a FAR shorter distance compared to the distance Sasuke had ran to “blitz” Madara.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> Madara remarks on _how fast_ Sasuke is, *as a Juubi Jin who shat on Minato, *and you think pre-Jin Madara is anywhere close to keeping pace with Sasuke? Get out of here.


A weaker Madara dodged a point-blank FTG blindside attack from Tobirama with his damn back turned.


According to you tho, a stronger Madara clearly couldn‘t do the same, even though he was reacting to the fastest character in the series, 8 Gates Guy. Whom he quite literally put emphasis on the “*is*” when he said that “He *is *fast”:


Literally no emphasis on anything when he referenced Sasuke’s speed, no exclamation marks or anything. Are Guy and Sasuke comparable in speed now? lmao

lol but according to you, Sasuke’s inability to recreate that “blitz“  from a shorter distance on an equally stationary DRJJ Madara proves that the aforementioned wasn‘t plot driven and that Madara didnt just let it happen.




Dragonus-BB- said:


> All of the real Otsutsuki *are *OP. That's why they look down on humans and other mortal races, because they become vastly superior to them with no effort on their part, just consumption of a fruit or a few pills made from one. Both Momoshiki and Kinshiki have previously eaten at least one chakra fruit.


Sure, yet all Otsutsuki bar Kaguya lost to humans. Momoshiki alone ran from Darui.
 


Dragonus-BB- said:


> What Otsutsuki child? You mean the recent sneak attack on his Rinnegan because Momoshiki knew even an exhausted Sasuke could kill him if he tried?


I meant to say “an Otsutsuki than child KN0 Naruto and Boruto were capable of killing” in referencing Urashiki. One guy on a very long list of guys that made Rinnegan adult Sasuke look like a bitch.

I guess I can give the fodder Sasuke a little credit since his raikiri did play a part in defeating Urashiki, he gets his little “Vegeta distracting Super Perfect Cell as he and Gohan beamstruggle” feat lol.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> Ignoring the extended anime scene where he retreats because after he notices Momoshiki and stumbles from dimension hoping exhaustion he remarks that he'll be at a disadvantage if the fight drags on? The updated scene makes it quite clear he retreats because he can't take them both on.


Thats cute and all but I don’t see where you proved Sasuke was low on chakra  dimensional hopping.  Sorry mate but stumbling doesn’t allude to that, it has to be outright stated that he was running low on chakra.

“If this continues, I’ll be at a disadvantage“ Dude literally needed to retreat because he saw the fat ass L he was about to take.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> The movie novelisation, which was penned by Kodachi, who had co-written the movie script with Kishimoto, says he ran because he'd obtained the intel (scroll) and was now aware the Otsutsuki were alive and making their move, and his priority was getting that info to Naruto.
> 
> Source:
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed something but the novel’s interpretation literally says that Sasuke bitched out of the fight since he 1.) realized that Kinshiki’s physical prowess was beyond impressive and 2.) he’d already acquired the intel. Lmfao nice job solidifying my argument for me while destroying yours.


“Sasuke didn’t have any thoughts of it being cowardly to turn his back and run here.” -Kodachi

Even though he didnt think it was cowardly, it definitely was lmfao

But to you members of the anti-Madara camp,  it’s only cowardly when Madara did it...EVEN THOUGH Madara *only left to get what was originally his to begin with AND returned to finish the job*?

However Sasuke avoided Kaguya’s ice dimension like plague lmfao. Wilfully delusional hypocrites lol
 :


Dragonus-BB- said:


> At least he actually got praised for doing something on par with Hagoromo, instead of just "coming close to him."



Sure even though Madara blatantly shat out two Kaguya tier feats with neg diff. And he did the reverse of what Hagoromo did with the FULL bijuu rather than portions of their chakra, but yeah.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> A Madara who got punted inside a Susano'o gets hyped up for his body tanking the attacks. Good joke!


Was Madara’s bare body not kicked around by several actual bijuu after the Shikaku’s sand bullets paralyzed Madara? Wasn’t that before he erected Susano‘o? Didn’t Madara continue to stand with neg diff after his Susanoo was broken? Lmfao re-read chapter 658 and sink further into obscurity


vs.

Rinnegan Sasuke who was scared to even let Kurama lay a paw on him. Chapter 692


Gee idk who is stronger here lmao. What a “good  joke” you’ve proven to be.
 




Dragonus-BB- said:


> The sad thing is I genuinely like Madara, he was really fun in the war and kept the arc going for me, for that and his trolling he places among my favourites, but the obscene amounts of overstated wanking that goes on here really makes me reconsider whether I should publicly identify as a fan.


The most Idiotic statement of the day goes to you; congrats.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 16, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> Half-Hagoromo Sasuke shit diffs both rounds, probably with just taijutsu alone.
> 
> I think some people need some temporary treatment—



The "Half Hagoromo chakra" was the Seals, and they had one purpose Seal Madara/Kaguya.


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 16, 2021)

I love this thread


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> So answer this question:
> Did Hagoromo emerge from JJ Madara’s lower half and talk to the Edo Kage, whom then proceeded to bring Team 7 and the bijuu back from Kaguya’s dimension?


What does this have to do with anything? Like seriously....


Animegoin said:


> If your answer is ”yes” then you concede that Madara‘s bisection was a plot point. Now whether you admit it or not, Sasuke factually couldn’t replicate that  an equally idle Madara.


Everything that happens is plot....So once again, I don't see where you going with this trash ass argument.


Animegoin said:


> You tried your best but sorry.


Say's the guy crying about plot while having Madara's nuts in his mouth.


Animegoin said:


> Lmfao at that desperate failure of an answer!


Yeah, whatever Mr. "It was plot"


Animegoin said:


> All Sasuke needed was a second to blitz Madara, correct?


Madara fans this is your long man? He's trash. Garbino from the trash factory.

Sasuke didn't need to blitz him a second time. He was soloed by Black Zetsu almost immediately after returning to the ground.


Animegoin said:


> The distance between Madara and Team 7 was MUCH shorter than the distance Sasuke ran to bisect Madara. So do you want to try again?


Oh the classic memes to hide your embarrassment. I told you before this shit doesn't work on me. Garbino you might want to start reading the manga, and take Madara's sack out your mouth.


Animegoin said:


> So the only time he relied on his foot speed is in the plot point? GG you literally solidified my argument.


How? You say I'm doing this or that, but your arguments are poor. Garbino, you might want to look at the general consensus. Madara isn't losing this poll because people don't like him.


Animegoin said:


> So you agree with me? GG then


What exactly am I agreeing to? You have no point Mr. Garbino.


Animegoin said:


> Movements (plural), The move that Madara let himself get hit by (singular). Madara didn’t compliment Sasuke’s one move, he complemented all of them even the many that didn’t land. Lmfao you literally have no argument as I supported mine flawlessly.


Wow the amount of Headcanon someone is making just to avoid being wrong. Garbino, why do you stink like so? You argued that Sasuke couldn't land a hit."Fact of the matter is Rinnegan Sasuke’s foot speed is no different than that of EMS Sasuke that  on blind Madara* until the latter decided wanted to talk."*

I showcased him landing a hit, and now you want to proclaim the manga supports you? Yeah, you are showcasing every bit of your post count Mr. Garbino.



> Animegoin said:
> 
> 
> > *Imagine thinking that a consensus = correct. That desperation is tangible
> > *


Imagine being conceded enough to believe your opinion is more valid than others. Sasuke is leading the pole by almost a margin of 3 to 1. What are voters for Sasuke seeing that voters for Madara aren't seeing? Probably the fact that Madara was quite inconsistent in his showings overall. One of those have to be his brief life as a stronger JJ, who spent part of his shelf life hyping up others.


> *
> Like what?*


Are you serious Mr. Garbino? Madara was utilized to hype Guy the fate brothers, and few other characters. Why don't you read the original manga?


> *Also why not compliment your opponents? Especially if you’re going to win anyway lol.*


Except he didn't win. He lost to Black Zetsu....BLACK FUCKING ZETSU.


> *Where does it support your point? Please elaborate*


Elaborate Mr. Garbino? How about you elaborate? You spent more time finding the stupid ass Memes, opposed to countering my points. I'm not going to take the time doing anything extra; especially if I feel my opponent isn't willing to do so.


> *Lmfao you’re half right, he won’t have to worry about any of his attacks ever getting to the real Madara. Definitely doesn’t work in Sasuke’s favor at all tho*


This is why I'm saying. You want be to elaborate, but you are not willing to do so? How does this not work out in Sasuke's favor Mr. Garbino? Minus the fact that you are declaring it won't work out in Sasuke's favor.


> *
> So just to be clear, in your infantile mind, there is no difference to between these two time frames:
> -Madara spawning in Limbos to block Sakura’s hit,
> -They knock Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke back moments later (Because Sasuke OP speed was missing, so it took him a while to get there lol)
> ...


LMAO, are you actually putting words in my mouth? No thanks champ. I'm good on having anything inserted in mouth. Unlike you and Madara.


> *So Sasuke just walks through the gang of Madara clones? And Madara doesn’t   make more clones to hide himself amongst like Naruto did against Kaguya? Nice headcanon you’ve got there buddy.*


I don't know what Sasuke does since you haven't actually laid out a plan for Madara. The last we saw of Madara's Limbo clones they were spread out among the battlefield. If he tries to do that Sasuke. Sasuke could easily bypass them and make a move on the real Madara. Especially with the aid of Ameno.

Like so...

*Spoiler*: __ 










> *Your interpretation of a non-nerfed battle is fucking ridiculous lmao.*


And what exactly is my interpretation Mr. Garbino? 


> *So you’re placing nerfs on a non-PIS Madara? Cry more buddy.*


It's called taking a character and having him act....You Know...In character?


> *Literally headcanon, but I’d like to see your proof.*


Are you serious? You don't remember when your god Madara wouldn't fight a Woodclone as he wasn't the real Hashirama? Yeah, you need to do your own research in the future Mr. Garbino.


> *I mean you’ve already proven you don’t know shit about the story but fuck it:
> *


You proved what? Stop the daydreaming Mr. Garbino.


> *Dude taught Obito the Six Paths of the Rinnegan, who went on to teach them to Nagato. Edo Madara magically pulled Preta and CT out of his ass then I guess.*


Yeah how exactly did teach Obito when Obito didn't even have the Rinnegan while Madara was alive, and Nagato had his eyes? And it isn't as if Obito taught Nagato anything, as until this day there are some Rinnegan abilities that have remained a Nagato exclusive?


> *lmfao what a desperate failure you‘ve proven yourself to be*


Still better than you Mr. Garbino.


> *Huge ass L you just took, kiddo.*


Yeah, whatever Kiddo.


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I don't see how me Saying that is any different then 90% of the Thread saying S/T Jutsu is going to GG Madara even those he has dodged S/T jutsu while Off guard  and back was turned.
> 
> He can Katon it, but it doesn't really matter Because more than Half Sasuke's Arsenal is ninjutsu Based attacks.
> 
> ...


He dodged an inferior S/T jutsu from someone inferior to RG Sasuke in physical speed 

Sasuke’s amenotejikara landed a blow on someone stated equal to a stronger Madara’s reactions (RSM Naruto). This Naruto had knowledge as well

More than half of Madara’s attacks are ninjutsu attacks as well.

Kaijuu size is inconsistent and regardless Sasuke can utilize Chidori through PS, he’s going to win a direct clash of Constructs

Sasuke has fought stronger people with better healing(Naruto and JJ Madara) , he’ll be fine  


No Madara is someone who stacks abilities that don’t effectively manifest into anything supreme. Sasuke is a character who’s abilities blend together to become something better than the sum of their parts .


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Fine. But it all comes down to rinnegan: limbo vs ameno and susano. Amatarasu related techniques wont have any effect on madara so it evens out.


Enton variants just takes the place of Raiton variants. In fact you could argue that the reason Sasuke stopped relying on his chidori variants, outside of the classical chidori, was because he could do the same with Enton. Yet it was a raiton jutsu that Sasuke utilized to sever JJ Madara in two.


T-Bag said:


> We can assume their CT are equal considering they’re both indra’s incarnation and are original users.


No. Just no. Sasuke's CT has no core, in fact the core is the victim themselves. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sure it's smaller than some of the other uses of CT we've seen, but it makes up for size in potency. Itachi wouldn't able to deduce a weakness in Sasuke's variation, as once again, there is no core. The only way out if it, is to bulldoze your way out of it like Momoshiki. Madara's CT is the same as Nagato's only bigger, but that was when he was a JJ, and Sasuke already countered that with PS.


T-Bag said:


> everything indicates madara’s mokuton jutsu are just as potent as Hashiramas. From wood clones, to flower pollen, to hashiramas wood binding dragon were all said to be as good as hashiramas. Remember Madara was originally suppose to show us what hashirama was capAble off, hence the modification on his chest by kabuto


Can Madara produce wood Golem or SS? Madara only showcased to us a fraction of Hashirama's potential, as Hashirama would be alive and showcase to us the rest.


T-Bag said:


> Wouldnt include that as part of battle experience but ok whatever .


Then why don't you explain what battle experience is, and how it would change the outcome of this battle? Sasuke isn't missing any meals with it comes to battle. 


T-Bag said:


> He’s huffing and puffing after 3 ameno uses. He’s like kakashi with kamui lol


Where did he huff and puff? To indicate Ameno was on cooldown, it merely showcased his Rinnegan eye closed initially.

*Spoiler*: __ 








It's was still a downside to Ameno that it was initially limited on the amount of uses, but that showcased how broken the jutsu was initially.



T-Bag said:


> who said madara/hashirama cant control it? Lol. Naruto was stabbed in the chest by shin and kyuubi said it’s all good cause youre gonna heal. It works the same :/
> His healing abilities were said to be the best. Only tsunade surpasses him


Who said they can? Does the human body regenerate itself by choice, or is it not automatic? Naruto is a JJ, and he doesn't control whether he heals from injury or not either.


T-Bag said:


> It’s silly to you because youre ignoring madara was in a rush to go to obito’s dimension. He didnt have time to block sasuke’s attack (and barrage of attacks that would follow)


Why was he in a rush? Is it because he was getting owned by the fate brothers? 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Yeah there is no if, ands, or buts about it. Madara was in a rush because he was being pressured by the fate brothers. In particularly Sasuke's Ameno, as Madara almost lost to it moments earlier.

*Spoiler*: __ 










T-Bag said:


> i mean you saw madara speak to sasuke as he was approaching him, im surprised you think otherwise. He only commented how sasukes managed to catch up to him so fast, it was more like pep talk.


If you say so my guy.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 16, 2021)

@IpHr0z3nI landing the knockout blow on Animegoin aka Mr. Garbino like

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 17, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Enton variants just takes the place of Raiton variants. In fact you could argue that the reason Sasuke stopped relying on his chidori variants, outside of the classical chidori, was because he could do the same with Enton. Yet it was a raiton jutsu that Sasuke utilized to sever JJ Madara in two.


Right, but we're discussing their eye powers. I'm saying they're equal. Enton/Ama won't matter so it comes down ultimately to Limbo vs Ameno. None of the other eye jutsus are gonna matter cuz they cancel eachother out.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> No. Just no. Sasuke's CT has no core, in fact the core is the victim themselves.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


We can deduce it down to being a different application of CT, just as Madara was able to make them rain down like meteors. There is nothing in the manga or databook that indicates Sasuke's CT application is different/more adavanced. The author would have surely made a mention about sasuke's ct being superior to previous users if that were the case, just as he does with every other jutsu. The only distinctions made is between CT and sixpaths CT. Nothing about Sasuke's CT in particular in comparison to other users.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Can Madara produce wood Golem or SS? Madara only showcased to us a fraction of Hashirama's potential, as Hashirama would be alive and showcase to us the rest.


Why not? We seen Yamato use a light version of SS which he used to keep the 5 kages back. Madara with hashirama's mokuton mastery and *Sage mode* (the most difficult to master) could obviously use SS and golem, they go hand in hand. Just like rasengan and giant rasengan (when jiraiya is in sage mode.)



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Where did he huff and puff? To indicate Ameno was on cooldown, it merely showcased his Rinnegan eye closed initially.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Look at sasuke's every single fight he's had post rinnegan. Name me one fight where he wasn't huffing and puffing from using Ameno. Go ahed lol.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Who said they can? Does the human body regenerate itself by choice, or is it not automatic? Naruto is a JJ, and he doesn't control whether he heals from injury or not either.


Because Tsunade's healing ability works almost identical to Hashirama's healing power. She was stabbed in the chest by Susano's word and she came out just fine because of automatic healing. No vital wound is gonna kill madara with this ability. He waltzed in completely defenseless against the nine bijuu because he knew he'd be okay with regeneration.

The example you cited of Hashirama attempting to commit suicide as to discredit the greatest healing ability in the manga is reaching.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Why was he in a rush? Is it because he was getting owned by the fate brothers?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


it doesn't matter what the reason was for rushing. What I'm saying is (and it's very telling..) Madara wanted to get to the other dimension. That was now the goal. He clearly turns around talking to sasuke as he is approaching in full speed. If he was really caught off guard, he wouldnt have the luxury of thinking, and he'd been startled with the "!!" surprise sound effect. The fact that he doesnt even bother defending is telling enough.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 17, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Right, but we're discussing their eye powers. I'm saying they're equal. Enton/Ama won't matter so it comes down ultimately to Limbo vs Ameno. None of the other eye jutsus are gonna matter cuz they cancel eachother out.


But Sasuke's more than just his dojutsu. His feat of chopping JJ Madara in half came from things outside of his dojutsu.


T-Bag said:


> We can deduce it down to being a different application of CT, just as Madara was able to make them come down like meteors. There is nothing in the manga or databook that indicates Sasuke's CT application is different/more adavanced. The author would have surely made a mention about sasuke's ct being superior to previous users if that were the case, just as he does with every other jutsu.


There doesn't need to be anything in the databook that specifies a difference. The manga is clear, with how they are casting it. It terms of potency....Sasuke has the best variation, as there is no weakness to it outside of busting out.


T-Bag said:


> Why not? We seen Yamato use a light version of SS which he used to keep the 5 kages back. Madara with hashirama's mokuton mastery and Sage mode could obviously use SS and golem.


Yeah....No. Who says Madara had Hashirama's Mukoton mastery? 


T-Bag said:


> Look at sasuke's every single fight he's had post rinnegan. Name me one fight where he wasn't huffing and puffing from using Ameno. Go ahed lol.


So the manga strictly refers to him to be huffing and puffing thanks to Ameno? Showcase to me a single panel that showcases him huffing and puffing do to Ameno....I've posted the panel of what Ameno initially did. It was initially limited to a sizable cooldown; in which he had to close his eye. Here's an idea why don't you start posting a panel of huffing and puffing because of Ameno, then holler back at me.


T-Bag said:


> Because Tsunade's healing ability works almost identical to Hashirama's healing power. She was stabbed in the chest by Susano's word and she came out just fine because of automatic healing. No vital wound is gonna kill madara with this ability. He went completely defenseless against the nine bijuu because he knew he'd be okay with regeneration.


Yeah were does it state that Hashirama has Tsunade mastery? First you say only  him. Now you are attempting to utilize a Tsunade feat to represent Hashirama/Madara? And Madara wasn't okay after the Biju onslaught. He loss an arm, which he had to replace using white Zetsu.


T-Bag said:


> The example you cited of Hashirama attempting to commit suicide as to discredit the greatest healing ability in the manga is reaching.


Hashirama doesn't have the greatest healing ability in the manga my guy. That honor would probably go to Oro, as he can lose limbs or get sliced in half and regenerate on his own. Even Tsunade couldn't regenerate here lower body. She had to reattach it.


T-Bag said:


> it doesn't matter what the reason was for rushing. What I'm saying is (and it's very telling..) Madara wanted to get to the other dimension already.


WHY? why was he in such a rush to get to the other dimension? You are not going to dance around the topic. Madara was literally running from the fate brothers.



T-Bag said:


> He clearly turns around talking to sasuke as he is approaching in full speed. If he was really caught off guard, he wouldnt have the luxury of thinking, and he'd been startled with the "!!" surprise sound effect. The fact that he doesnt even bother defending is telling enough.


Please don't be like Mr. Garbino aka @Animegoin...Madara got blitzed period. You of all people should know what a blitz look like. Just recall what Kabuto did to Itachi lulz....


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 17, 2021)

dergeist said:


> No, Sasuke was amped up on a seal



Those seals weren't amping Sasuke when he sliced Madara in half or when he gained BETTER ability with the Rinnegan before VoTE2.



dergeist said:


> and Madara wasn't even trying against him. When *Madagascar* became serious



Keep writing Madagascar and see how many take you serioisly.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 17, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But Sasuke's more than just his dojutsu. *His feat of chopping JJ Madara in half* came from things outside of his dojutsu.


Outstanding feat! Here hit me because Idgaf im immortal. Get's slashed.
Simply outstanding, bravo... stop it.

He wouldn't give Sasuke the time of the day to pull something that severe on his mortal body because clearly he can't afford to be reckless. You saw how Madara finessed Tobirama, twice? Well let's just say.. Sasuke has about an _equal_ chance as Tobirama to finish him in such a fashion. Madara dodges his sword attacks easily, just as he did when he was initially revived.




IpHr0z3nI said:


> There doesn't need to be anything in the databook that specifies a difference. The manga is clear, with how they are casting it. It terms of potency....Sasuke has the best variation, as there is no weakness to it outside of busting out.


The manga doesn't emphasize on his CT use at all, obviously there's something that's not adding up here. lol..
If Sasuke's  chibaku tensei was indeed superior as you're making it out to be there would SURELY be a statement confirming it. Shounen manga is famous for this since everything is usually spoon fed to us in writing when author is trying to prove x surpassed y. The fact there wasn't any we can conclude it was merely a different (not unique) application of CT.

nothing suggests madara cant do the same to the bijuu. 


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah....No. Who says Madara had Hashirama's Mukoton mastery?


Ok..

His wood dragon was noted to be just as strong as Hashirama's by 8 tails.
His deep forest emergence ..._ "what an incredible scale ! instantly creating a forest"_ which is what Hashirama does, and failures like yamato, obito and danzo can't. This is the difference between a master and non master.
His deep forest bloom (that blew up onoki's golem) was directly compared to Hashirama's..

Healing powers just like Hashirama's, sage mode just like hashirama's. What more proof does one need to be convinced?

Mind you Kabuto brought back Madara custom made to demonstrate Hashirama's powers (a combination of 2 strongest ninjas) . And you said so yourself his original skillset was replaced by Hashirama's Mokuton , I mean you get the message .etc




IpHr0z3nI said:


> So the manga strictly refers to him to be huffing and puffing thanks to Ameno? Showcase to me a single panel that showcases him huffing and puffing do to Ameno....I've posted the panel of what Ameno initially did. It was initially limited to a sizable cooldown; in which he had to close his eye. Here's an idea why don't you start posting a panel of huffing and puffing because of Ameno, then holler back at me.


Sasuke is always huffing and puffin. And I'm not going through that cancer boruto again to find you panels. im sorry lol. i wouldnt know where to begin looking anyway.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah were does it state that Hashirama has Tsunade mastery? First you say only  him. Now you are attempting to utilize a Tsunade feat to represent Hashirama/Madara? And Madara wasn't okay after the Biju onslaught. He loss an arm, which he had to replace using white Zetsu.


I retract my statement.

Update:
_*"your medical ninjutsu is only strong enough to defer death a wee bit. It's pathetic compared to Senju Hashirama
He could heal wounds without weaving a single sign, *he was the ultimate shinobi."
*Your medical ninjutsu doesn't come close to his*."-_ Madara to Tsuande

_".... *my medical ninjutsu is pathetic compared to the first Hokage*."_ -Tsunade

And losing an arm means nothing when you can instantly grow a new arm. Madara admitted he was reckless because of hashirama's healing powers.. simply he can afford to lose arms so it's not that serious.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Hashirama doesn't have the greatest healing ability in the manga my guy. That honor would probably go to Oro, as he can lose limbs or get sliced in half and regenerate on his own. Even Tsunade couldn't regenerate here lower body. She had to reattach it.


Madara > Tusnade in medical ninjutsu.

What you are citing in relation to orochimaru, those are not considering "healing" or medical ninjutsu. Recall orochimaru needed a healer like tsunade to fix him. soo.. Anyways you get the point. He was the best, and Sage mode Madara has equal level of healing.
Proof? 1 man against 9 bijuu's in a fist fight.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> WHY? why was he in such a rush to get to the other dimension? You are not going to dance around the topic. Madara was literally running from the fate brothers.
> 
> 
> Please don't be like Mr. Garbino aka @Animegoin...Madara got blitzed period. You of all people should know what a blitz look like. Just recall what Kabuto did to Itachi lulz....


The same reason he was in a rush to go after Sasuke's rinnegan. He wanted to power up and not waste time going back and forth with these hoes. 2 eyes means you beat them twice as fast.

He had "enough of this sideshow" and wanted to get to the main event/Tsukuyomi.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Those seals weren't amping Sasuke when he sliced Madara in half or when he gained BETTER ability with the Rinnegan before VoTE2.



Stop the nonsense of course it was, also Madara wasn't bothered which is why it happened. When Madara regained his eye, Sauce tried the same again from a shorter distance and was slapped away like a fodder. He never gained better abilities in vote 2. You talk so much shit.




Aegon Targaryen said:


> Keep writing Madagascar and see how many take you serioisly.



I might eventually join your league, the laughing stock of the battle dome sounds cool

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> He dodged an inferior S/T jutsu from someone inferior to RG Sasuke in physical speed
> 
> Sasuke’s amenotejikara landed a blow on someone stated equal to a stronger Madara’s reactions (RSM Naruto). This Naruto had knowledge as well
> 
> ...



Tobirama Inferior to RG Sasuke Physical speed yes... That irrelevant since Madara did this while He was off guard and back was turned.



Madara can render Sasuke Rinnegan useless, Like Hashirama did with Wood release. 

He fought a MAdara who relied on his healing and didn't care about Defending himself


Well, Regardless sasuke is fight in uphill Battle Madara's PS is 4 x the size of Sasuke.  Sasuke Literally ran out of steam after 3 Ameno Attemps.


He needed to charge his Rinnegan those Uses, and for the Most part Rinnegan Sasuke=Rinnegan Madara. Sasuke is stated to have the same Potential, but the fact remains, Sasuke never actually Awakened Rinnegan he was Gifted it by Hagoromo.


If we are being Honest, Sasuke Never even mixed Naruto's Blood who was Ashura reincarnation.

They both Have Six paths chakra, But Madara has Sage mode stack on his Six paths chakra.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 17, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Outstanding feat! Here hit me because Idgaf im immortal. Get's slashed.
> Simply outstanding, bravo... stop it.


Being immortal doesn't downplay the feat. No different than what Kabuto did to Itachi. Better yet don't Itachi fans blame Sasuke's inability to react to Muki Tensei as a reason to explain why Itachi was hit by it? Itachi was immortal so why would it matter? Sounds like desperation.


T-Bag said:


> He wouldn't give Sasuke the time of the day to pull something that severe on his mortal body because clearly he can't afford to be reckless. You saw how Madara finessed Tobirama, twice? Well let's just say.. Sasuke has about an _equal_ chance as Tobirama to finish him in such a fashion. Madara dodges his sword attacks easily, just as he did when he was initially revived.


Stop it....Tobirama isn't Sasuke so I'm not going to even entertain that part of your stance. And revived Madara didn't dodge shit for long. He was eventually stabbed through the arm by Sasuke.


T-Bag said:


> The manga doesn't emphasize on his CT use at all, obviously there's something that's not adding up here. lol..
> If Sasuke's  chibaku tensei was indeed superior as you're making it out to be there would SURELY be a statement confirming it. Shounen manga is famous for this since everything is usually spoon fed to us when author is trying to prove x surpassed y. The fact there wasn't any we can conclude it was merely a different (not unique) application of CT.


The manga doesn't need to emphasize what we can clearly see. Sasuke's CT has no core. Better yet, the core is the actual target itself. And who said it's superior? As I said before, Sasuke's own lacks the size that even Nagato showcased. It's a trade off.


T-Bag said:


> Ok..
> 
> His wood dragon was noted to be just as strong as Hashirama's by 8 tails.
> His deep forest emergence ..._ "what an incredible scale ! instantly creating a forest"_ which is what Hashirama does, and failures like yamato and danzo can't. This is the difference between a master and non master.
> His deep forest bloom (that blew up onoki's golem) was directly compared to Hashirama's..


This has nothing to do with any of that. He did not utilize wood golem or SS, and he was never alluded to having it. This is no different than us trying to give JJ Madara Kaguya's S/T techniques simply because they both possess the Rinnesharingan. 


T-Bag said:


> Healing powers just like Hashirama's, sage mode just like hashirama's. What more proof does one need to be convinced?


As I said before. We don't give JJ Madara Kaguya's techniques simply because they have the same dojutsu. He has Hashirama healing, but he didn't acquire Hashirama's sage mode until he confronted him. Seeing as he didn't rely on wood golem or SS after obtaining Hashi's SM I'd conclude that that's enough to validate he doesn't have all of Hashirama's tricks. 


T-Bag said:


> Mind you Kabuto brought back Madara custom made to demonstrate Hashirama's powers (a combination of 2 strongest ninjas) . And you said so yourself his original skillset was replaced by Mokuton , I mean you get the message .etc


Except he didn't bring Madara back with access to Hashi's SM. Hashi's SM had to be taken later by Madara himself, and he may not have had enough experience with Hashirama's SM abilities to unleash wood golem or SS. 


T-Bag said:


> Sasuke is always huffing and puffin. And I'm not going through that cancer boruto again to find you panels. im sorry lol. i wouldnt know where to begin looking anyway.


That is because Adult Sasuke has a very taxing dimension hopping S/T jutsu. He could do Ameno in his sleep as an adult.(He literally did it while having little to no reserves against Urashiki) Which is why he relies on it more than even Susano'o as an adult. But that's irrelevant, as we are referring to teen Sasuke, and here he doesn't have his dimension hopping jutsu that is so taxing on his reserves as an Adult.


T-Bag said:


> I retract my statement.
> 
> Update:
> _*"your medical ninjutsu is only strong enough to defer death a wee bit. It's pathetic compared to Senju Hashirama
> ...


Update

*Spoiler*: __ 









"Regeneration without weaving signs.....It's just like Hashirama's ability."-Madara


T-Bag said:


> And losing an arm means nothing when you can instantly grow a new arm. Madara admitted he was reckless because of hashirama's healing powers.. simply he can afford to lose arms so it's not that serious.


Except he didn't grow a new arm. He had to reattach a new one.

*Spoiler*: __ 











T-Bag said:


> Madara > Tusnade in medical ninjutsu.


No...no he isn't. Who can Madara heal? What advances did Madara create in the field of Medical jutsu? 


T-Bag said:


> What you are citing in relation to orochimaru, those are not considering "healing" or medical ninjutsu. Regardless you get the point. He was the best, and Sage mode Madara has equal to that same level of healing. Proof? 1 man against 9 bijuu's in a fist fight.


What, what? Yeah, he didn't fight the Biju with his fist. He utilized a dojutsu ability, last I checked. Not to say what Madara did wasn't impressive as he most definitely should of taken more punishment from the Biju's directly.


T-Bag said:


> The same reason he was in a rush to go after Sasuke's rinnegan. He wanted to power up and not waste time going back and forth with these hoes. 2 eyes means you beat them twice as fast.


Yeah, no that sounds like an excuse. Madara literally ran from Naruto and Sasuke. How many times do I have to showcase the panel?

Here is Madara complementing Naruto and Sasuke.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Question....why was Madara in a rush to execute Mugen Tsukuyomi?


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 17, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> What does this have to do with anything? Like seriously....


I literally walked your toddler-mind having ass through it and you still feign not to understand. How pathethic, but i noticed you’ve tucked your dick between your legs and are acting like a pussy scared to answer a simple question,

I accept your concession. GG tho


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Everything that happens is plot....So once again, I don't see where you going with this trash ass argument.


Except I’m not talking about plot as a whole you simp, I specified “plot point.”

Plot point is defined as “A plot point is an incident that directly impacts what happens next in a story.” Therefore not everything that takes place within the story is relevant to the overall plot.

Ergo Madara‘s bisection >led to> Hago meeting the Edo Hokage >led to> returning T7 and the bijuu to earth from Kaguya’s dimension. Whitch I’ve explained ad nauseam at this point.



So congrats on proving yet again that you’re proud of your inability to read. You make shitting on you so enjoyable.





IpHr0z3nI said:


> Say's the guy crying about plot while having Madara's nuts in his mouth.





IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah, whatever Mr. "It was plot"


Says the guy that’s got Sasuke’s cock so far down his throat that it’s touching your stomach acid. 

The same guy avoids answering basic ass questions and gives responses like the one immediately below:


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Madara fans this is your long man? He's trash. Garbino from the trash factory.
> 
> Sasuke didn't need to blitz him a second time. He was soloed by Black Zetsu almost immediately after returning to the ground.


 That’s a weird way of saying:

“I realize that there is no logical way for me to answer that question without looking dumber than Animegoin has already proven me to be. It’ll look even worse for Sasuke, so I’d better troll.”

But hey, at least I got the gist of it. You’re good bro, Concession accepted



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Oh the classic memes to hide your embarrassment. I told you before this shit doesn't work on me. Garbino you might want to start reading the manga, and take Madara's sack out your mouth.


So just to be clear, you’re going to keep deflecting?

Just to clarify, the distance between DRJJ Madara and T7 was definitely shorter than the distance that Sasuke ran to bisect Madara. And Sasuke was in fact unable to replicate that plot point.

Sucking Sasuke’s dick hasn’t helped you yet. Can’t see why you’re still on there but hey, maybe you’re just another whipped masochistic hoe like Karin. To each their own lol


IpHr0z3nI said:


> How? You say I'm doing this or that, but your arguments are poor. Garbino, you might want to look at the general consensus. Madara isn't losing this poll because people don't like him.


You mf asked “how“ while proceeding to deflect for the second time!? How surprising




The question that you were asked, which prompted your second deflection, was:

“So the only time he relied on his foot speed is in the plot point? GG you literally solidified my argument.” - Animegoin

You only gave one example where Sasuke used foot speed after gaining Ameno, and thusly solidified my point while simultaneously conceding.

Now here you are sulking like well beaten prostitute, afraid to even acknowledge the presence of your abuser lmfao. Too fucking easy.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> What exactly am I agreeing to? You have no point Mr. Garbino.


Who cares, you’ve already conceded




IpHr0z3nI said:


> Wow the amount of Headcanon someone is making just to avoid being wrong. Garbino, why do you stink like so? You argued that Sasuke couldn't land a hit."Fact of the matter is Rinnegan Sasuke’s foot speed is no different than that of EMS Sasuke that  on blind Madara* until the latter decided wanted to talk."*


Look guys, he’s actually capable of reading typed words! Golly G!

Well how come you fail so hard at comprehending them?


IpHr0z3nI said:


> I showcased him landing a hit, and now you want to proclaim the manga supports you? Yeah, you are showcasing every bit of your post count Mr. Garbino.


You posted a scan where Madara let himself be stabbed through the arm and held Sasuke in place literally just to converse with him. Madara himself literally says “your movements”, yet your desperate cock chugging ass really tried to say that Madara was complimenting *only* the hit the landed, even though Madara blatantly let that hit land, and had explicitly controlled that entire portion of the battlefield from SM Naruto to EMS Sasuke.


Ya fucking goof. Get good, this is embarrassing.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Imagine being conceded enough to believe your opinion is more valid than others. Sasuke is leading the pole by almost a margin of 3 to 1. What are voters for Sasuke seeing that voters for Madara aren't seeing? Probably the fact that Madara was quite inconsistent in his showings overall. One of those have to be his brief life as a stronger JJ, who spent part of his shelf life hyping up others.


Think you meant “conceited”, Mr. ThroatPirate.
“Conceded” is what you’ve done plenty of times now.

The rest is irrelevant.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Are you serious Mr. Garbino? Madara was utilized to hype Guy the fate brothers, and few other characters. Why don't you read the original manga?


So we’re supposed to ignore that all of the guys above needed to work with a team to even get close to harming Madara? You look even more incompetent when we factor in just how much of Madara’s arsenal was locked by Kishimoto . I couldn’t be happier that you‘be chosen to crucify yourself.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Except he didn't win. He lost to Black Zetsu....BLACK FUCKING ZETSU.


Fate Bros didn’t stop him, Sasuke damn sure didn’t stop him. 

Madara literally accomplished 100% of his goals and the Fate Bros collectively failed at halting them.

While we’re on the subject of BZ tho, Sasuke couldn’t even pull BZ off of himself, whom was just laying on him lmfao


Now imagine if BZ stuck his arm through Sasuke’s torso




IpHr0z3nI said:


> Elaborate Mr. Garbino? How about you elaborate? You spent more time finding the stupid ass Memes, opposed to countering my points. I'm not going to take the time doing anything extra; especially if I feel my opponent isn't willing to do so.


Deflection number 3, I believe? Another concession on your part.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> This is why I'm saying. You want be to elaborate, but you are not willing to do so? How does this not work out in Sasuke's favor Mr. Garbino? Minus the fact that you are declaring it won't work out in Sasuke's favor.


Willful incompetence? Typical; Another concession of yours accepted.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> LMAO, are you actually putting words in my mouth? No thanks champ. I'm good on having anything inserted in mouth. Unlike you and Madara.


I love how you’re acting as if you didn’t say the following:

“*We don't know if the clones were able to remain separated from Madara for an extended amount of time utilizing both eyes instead of one.*” -Mr. ThroatPirate, IpHr0z3nl


And before that you were, obviously, saying more dumb shit that ultimately led to both of your equally ignorant quotes seen above. 


IpHr0z3nI said:


> I don't know what Sasuke does since you haven't actually laid out a plan for Madara. The last we saw of Madara's Limbo clones they were spread out among the battlefield. If he tries to do that Sasuke. Sasuke could easily bypass them and make a move on the real Madara. Especially with the aid of Ameno.
> 
> Like so...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


So let’s just forget Madara dodging Tobirama’s attempted FTG blindside attempt with neg diff? Lmfao only a desperate nut chugger such as yourself would even think that would work regardless of whether Madara kept his distance or not.

Sasuke would end up with a rods in his back quicker than Tobirama had lmfao. 

But seeing how your shit argument just fell flat on its face, it’s probably better for Sasuke to get stomped by the Shadow and Wood clones before he tries to pursue the real Madara, who factually doesn’t need to deploy his Limbos at all. Madara spawned 25 Wood clones specifically to troll the Gokage. Perfect number for playing games




IpHr0z3nI said:


> And what exactly is my interpretation Mr. Garbino?


Pretty sure I described it but of course, comprehending statements isn’t really your forte is it, Mr. ThroatPirate?


IpHr0z3nI said:


> It's called taking a character and having him act....You Know...In character?


Totally cool for IC plot driven scenarios, however this isn’t one of those scenarios. Duh.

And when JJ Madara was barred from using Preta, a tech he used as an Edo for the sake of plot, that’s doing a disservice to the true power of the character.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Are you serious? You don't remember when your god Madara wouldn't fight a Woodclone as he wasn't the real Hashirama? Yeah, you need to do your own research in the future Mr. Garbino.


I don’t worship anything but the true God.

And actually, Edo Madara specifically said that none of the clones could stop him (shadow clones and Wood clones)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Now you specifically said,
“Any who wood clones are are canonically weaker than the original.,”

So clearly you’re just going to ignore where Madara said, “you’re *concentrating* *too much power* in your original body”, which explicitly conveys that Hashi voluntarily sent fodders after Madara:

Which is also blatantly proven when Hashi’s clones didn’t even have SM 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Those trash ass clones that Hashi made while he was simultaneously holding up the barrier and restricting the Juubi couldn‘t even use DFE while later in story his clones we’re going to use DFE to divert Juubito’s bombs to the sea. But sure, Hashi totally prioritized Madara at that point lol

Lets also ignoring that 25 Wood clones from a weaker Edo Madara outclassed the Kage level fighters alone, while literally sandbagging too might I add.

Imagine thinking that the clones that can use Wood Release, Rinnegan techs (and probably Limbo tbh lmao), and Susanoo have to be anywhere near as strong as the original Madara to babyshake Sasuke.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> You proved what? Stop the daydreaming Mr. Garbino.


Lmfao so now you’re acting as if you didn’t just say:
“Madara has never used shadow clones.”


I literally posted a scan of BZ saying that Madara made a shadow clone. Lmfao so, I just proved you to be an imbecile yet again. Gg tho


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah how exactly did teach Obito when Obito didn't even have the Rinnegan while Madara was alive, and Nagato had his eyes? And it isn't as if Obito taught Nagato anything, as until this day there are some Rinnegan abilities that have remained a Nagato exclusive?


Lmfao stfu kid. You’re almost as bad as @Aegon Targaryen



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Still better than you Mr. Garbino.
> 
> Yeah, whatever Kiddo.


Yikes, another go around that backfired on you.
Lmao GG.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @IpHr0z3nI landing the knockout blow on Animegoin aka Mr. Garbino like


How @Aegon Targaryen reacts to literally anyone that remotely confronts me


Lmfao blowing them won’t redeem you, I’m sure I’ve told you that already.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 17, 2021)

You know people are out of arguments when they mention Madara "losing" to Black Zetsu LOLOL.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 17, 2021)

@IpHr0z3nI   you should just concede...because this is looking embarrassing. 

 EMS Sasuke was no where near Blind Madara, Even Edo Madara was stated by the Databook to be endowed with Overwhelming power. Blind Madara>Edo Madara as per the Databook.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 17, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> @IpHr0z3nI   you should just concede...because this is looking embarrassing.
> 
> EMS Sasuke was no where near Blind Madara, Even Edo Madara was stated by the Databook to be endowed with Overwhelming power. Blind Madara>Edo Madara as per the Databook.


Yeah, who are you my guy?


----------



## Fused (Mar 17, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Question....why was Madara in a rush to execute Mugen Tsukuyomi?


Because he had been planning for that precise moment for like 70+ years, you fucking tell me why someone would be in a rush to complete the plan they have been planning and working on since before his enemies were even a sperm formed in their fathers' ball sacks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 17, 2021)

make it JJ Madara and Sauce still cockslaps

Reactions: Agree 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 17, 2021)

JayK said:


> make it JJ Madara and Sauce still cockslaps


Naruto admits he can't beat JJ Madara alone but somehow you think the weakest in their team can beat him.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 4


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2021)

Sasuke flexes his chakra, madara piss on himself, and dies of heart-attack.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 17, 2021)

Five pages of people arguing a version of Madara that isn’t a Jūbi Jin can hang with Rinne Sasuke?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiken (Mar 17, 2021)

With the Yin Seal. Sasuke stomps.

W/o Yin Seal, Madara High Diffs

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 17, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Tobirama Inferior to RG Sasuke Physical speed yes... That irrelevant since Madara did this while He was off guard and back was turned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it’s incredibly relevant that the feat is against someone inferior to Sasuke in both the aspects (physical speed and S/T utilization )that matter to the feat in the first place. 

You also didn’t acknowledge that Sasuke lands blows with ameno on both TTJ Madara and SO6P Naruto who have reactions greater than this Madara. Until you do so this part of the discussion isn’t worth it as you’re directly ignoring facts.

Sasuke trolls wood dragon with ameno 

You just described every version of revived Madara 

Kaiju size is inconsistent. 

Regardless size doesn’t correlate to power. 

Ive made no mention of charge time so I don’t know why it’s being brought up. Same on this whole awakening vs gifted tangent. Which you’re still incorrect on as Sasuke gets an infusion of Hashi cells from Kabuto prior to being revived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 17, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Five pages of people arguing a version of Madara that isn’t a Jūbi Jin can hang with Rinne Sasuke?


Fanboys

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 17, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> How @Aegon Targaryen reacts to literally anyone that remotely confronts me
> 
> 
> Lmfao blowing them won’t redeem you, I’m sure I’ve told you that already.



Facts

Also, shit diff solo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 17, 2021)

How did this go 5 pages? This version of Madara doesn’t even have Rikudo chakra, he gets blitzed.

His limbo doesn’t even get off, and wouldn’t matter anyway since Sasuke would casually blitz past them, casually arm block, casually punt them away or casually disable them with a simple Chidori.


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 17, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> How did this go 5 pages?* This version of Madara doesn’t even have Rikudo chakra*, he gets blitzed.
> 
> His limbo doesn’t even get off, and wouldn’t matter anyway since Sasuke would casually blitz past them, casually arm block, casually punt them away or casually disable them with a simple Chidori.





You learn new things everyday here on NBD.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 17, 2021)

"Madara doesn't have Rikudou chakra without Ten Tails"



?????????

Are people trolling? Hello?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> No it’s incredibly relevant that the feat is against someone inferior to Sasuke in both the aspects (physical speed and S/T utilization )that matter to the feat in the first place.


Those blows were against a Madara who had immortality, who Naruto Stated inferiority to. 



The Same Sasuke Admitted he couldn't Beat Naruto without using Tailed Beast Power to power himself up.



Grinningfox said:


> You also didn’t acknowledge that Sasuke lands blows with ameno on both TTJ Madara and SO6P Naruto who have reactions greater than this Madara. Until you do so this part of the discussion isn’t worth it as you’re directly ignoring facts.



because Hitting ameno on someone who volunteers and flies into the Range of your Move isn't really super impressive when Sasuke needed Madara to charge him to do his move. 


Those Ameno are meaningless, because Sasuke Already admitted inferiority to Naruto who Was psedo Juub jin and needed the other Bijuu to over come him in power.  Getting a meaningless Strikes  when you know he stands no chance without the bijuu is meaningless. 




Grinningfox said:


> Sasuke trolls wood dragon with ameno



Just remember he only has like 3 Attempts before he get  Tired and need to charge it. 

while he is doing that what do you think the Greatest tactical mind in Naruto doing? Sipping tea? No, he is going to be studying Everything about  Sasuke Ability to counter it. 


Grinningfox said:


> You just described every version of revived Madara


 That fine. 


Grinningfox said:


> Kaiju size is inconsistent.


That is a foolish argument. 

Because Madara's PS is stated to Rival the Bijuu in power which includes the 9 tails. 

While Sasuke was barely managing to tie with a Sandbagging Naruto who was on Defense the whole fight with no killing intent.


Grinningfox said:


> Regardless size doesn’t correlate to power.




It do,  unless you think this fire ball Jutsu>Madara's Majestic flame Destroyer which was around the Size of the Juubi. 

Size do matter when You have a Bigger Version of everything Sasuke has.  Madara has a Bigger Fire ball Jutsu, which ranges from Juubi in size compared to Sasuke's which Naruto using a chakra arm Can stop.


Grinningfox said:


> Ive made no mention of charge time so I don’t know why it’s being brought up. Same on this whole awakening vs gifted tangent. Which you’re still incorrect on as Sasuke gets an infusion of Hashi cells from Kabuto prior to being revived



Sasuke's infusion of Hashirama cells didn't give him none of  Hashirama's Wood Release or Healing factor that Madara gained.  Madara's PS in rivals Bijuu in powers+Hashirama's Sage mode as well. 


Even Madara without Hashirama's cells survived being Stabbed in the chest, without the healing factor.  Sasuke wasn't willing to Sacrifice his brothers Eye so he isn't the tactical mind that Madara is who Love for his brother was greater than Itachi and Sasuke's love for each other...but when it came down to it he was willing to let one of his brothers eye go dark for ever to survive while Sasuke wasn't.  


We've established that Madara has  PS which is 4 x Bigger than sauske's PS

Madara's PS power up rivals Bijuu in power, while Sasuke PS doesn't even Rival  a sandbagging Naruto who isn't even trying to kill Him. 

Madara's Majestic flame Destroyer>>>Sasuke's Fire Ball Jutsu. 

Me mentioning the charge time was to Prove after a few attempts Sasuke was already tired from his Rinnegan chakra Taxing effects.  

Sasuke inexperience with the Rinnegan is going to cost him this battle, while Madara already has massive advantage with His Rinnegan. 

 So Far all you could do was prove that Sasuke can hit Ameno on a Madara who Volunteered and went into his Ameno Range to Take his Rinnegan.  The only time he actually Got Him with the Move was when he moved Madara, and That was negged by Limo.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 17, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Those blows were against a Madara who had immortality, who Naruto Stated inferiority to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro Sasuke couldn’t even Ameno ambush BZ as he was terraforming Madara, yet these mfs want us to believe that he is supposed to land a hit on a non-PIS Madara that already has intel?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 17, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Those blows were against a Madara who had immortality, who Naruto Stated inferiority to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh

Listen to what you just said a superior Madara to the one you’re supporting once in range was hit ( reckless or no) against his own wishes ( as that would naturally be counterproductive to him getting Sasuke’s Eye). Why then would a vastly inferior Madara do better?

The panel you posted does in no way have Sasuke admitting inferiority to Naruto just that with his taking in the chakra of the bijuu is now stronger than that Naruto. Even if we go with your (blatantly incorrect) interpretation that doesn’t matter as RSM Naruto actively attempts to prevent Sasuke from attacking him and still gets hit with a Chidori to the face.

RSM Naruto~JJ Madara>> DRSM Madara in sensing and reactions 

He’s getting hit by Amenotejikara combos at will and nothing supports the contrary

Madara’s Perfect Susano’o does not in any way shape or form rival the power of all the bijuu including the Ninetails. 


You know it doesn’t ,

 I know it doesn’t 

Let’s skip the BS

For the last time Kaiju size is inconsistent. Look at Gamabunta who is as large as full Kurama , the same size as Shukaku, and smaller than the hokage building. There’s no official size given for any Perfect Susano’o nor is there any mention of Madara’s being larger . I have no reason to believe that Madara’s PS doesn’t fit right into that same inconsistency.


Sasuke’s PS matches Naruto’s SPS Kurama in durability, strength , Bijuudama,and speed on panel. Naruto not wanting to kill Sasuke doesn’t affect the durability of his Avatar which took equal damage from the clash of Chidori and SPS Bijuudama.

The avatars are on par 

Amaterasu is superior to even Senjutsu enhanced Fire as shown in Sasuke vs Itachi. The same applies here 

Again nowhere did I mention Sasuke having regen or Mokuton or any of Hashirama’s powers. You incorrectly said Sasuke didn’t receive any ahsura and I corrected you. 

*That’s it !*

There’s no point to continuing this as no one is disputing any other point nor is it relevant to the larger discussion.

Just drop it

Again I never disputed a recharge time for ameno. Stop giving me points that I didn’t make to argue about.

So far all you’ve done is argue points that no one presented to you, make use of weird scaling from statements that you’ve twisted to fit your narrative, and make false analogies to hand wave clear disadvantages that you have no real answer for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 17, 2021)

This is a waste of time


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 17, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Naruto admits he can't beat JJ Madara alone but somehow you think the weakest in their team can beat him.


Said Naruto was aiming to EXTRACT THE BIJU and the seal they were using required Sasuke to do so, and said Naruto was just NEW to the powers he gotten. Seriously you fanatics love to ignore context.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 17, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Said Naruto was aiming to EXTRACT THE BIJU and the seal they were using required Sasuke to do so, and said Naruto was just NEW to the powers he gotten. Seriously you fanatics love to ignore context.


Calls others fanatics when he spouts fapfic and manure

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 17, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Calls others fanatics when he spouts fapfic and manure


Lmfao right!?

 “BuT NaRuTo HaD jUst AwOkeN hIs PoWers”
 

As if Madara didn’t get his JJ abilities about 10+ minutes before Naruto and Sasuke got theirs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 17, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao right!?
> 
> “BuT NaRuTo HaD jUst AwOkeN hIs PoWers”
> 
> ...



Got to love theirbsecobd rate reasoning, you can tell a fap from a mile away

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 17, 2021)

The story:





Narutoforums: "Huh, guys... huuuuuuh.... I think Sasuke was stronger than Madara, he stomps. Ehehehe, what do you think about my special take huh?"

You cannot make this shit up LMAO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 17, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao right!?
> 
> “BuT NaRuTo HaD jUst AwOkeN hIs PoWers”
> 
> ...


Considering Naruto went onto fight someone far stronger and faster than JJ Madara and we saw what the actual plan was (extracting the Biju and sealing Madara or Kaguya in the new moon), of course he couldn't defeat JJ Madara on his own since he required Sasuke to help with his moon seal for the Six Paths Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 17, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Considering Naruto went onto fight someone far stronger and faster than JJ Madara and we saw what the actual plan was (extracting the Biju and sealing Madara or Kaguya in the new moon), of course he couldn't defeat JJ Madara on his own since he required Sasuke to help with his moon seal for the Six Paths Chibaku Tensei.


Considering how Madara had to assess the new abilities of Naruto and Sasuke at the same time, that’s pretty irrelevant. Madara didn’t even need to separate them to battle them even when he had no intel, while the “stronger and faster” Kaguya did & she had intel through BZ.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 17, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Considering how Madara had to assess the new abilities of Naruto and Sasuke at the same time, that’s pretty irrelevant. Madara didn’t even need to separate them to battle them even when he had no intel, while the “stronger and faster” Kaguya did & she had intel through BZ.


Kaguya was the superior opponent to Madara in every way. Naruto was matching HER power while being inferior.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## dergeist (Mar 17, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kaguya was the superior opponent to Madara in every way. Naruto was matching HER power while being inferior.


Only in fanfic land, she was a retard who couldn't see through shadow clones or a transformation jutsu, use Preta, Deva path, human path, and lack battle intelligence, but she stonk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 17, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kaguya was the superior opponent to Madara in every way. Naruto was matching HER power while being inferior.





dergeist said:


> Only in fanfic land, she was a retard who couldn't see through shadow clones or a transformation jutsu, use Preta, Deva path, human path, and lack battle intelligence, but she stonk



She couldn’t even use basic ass clones which would’ve helped her immensely.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 17, 2021)

What utter nonsense.

The only field where Kaguya outclasses Madara is raw chakra reserves.

Everything else, Madara has the edge by far.

Madara has far more battle experience and knowledge than Kaguya, Hagoromo, Hamura. These people all had a privileged life-style, they were nobility, they were priests, Kaguya was even a princess. They never had to fight. While Madara had to fight just to survive, he was a warrior, battle-hardened after decades of experience. Madara could formulate entire battle plans in mere seconds, while Kaguya needed entire minutes to listen to Zetsu's explanations. Zetsu himself was dumber than Madara, and actually praised Madara for his genius when he used Izanagi to counter his defeat at the Valley of the End.

Madara also has far more abilities than Kaguya, as he possesses the Rinnegan, which grants the power of the Six Paths, he also has Hashirama's cells which grant Wood style, and possesses the legendary Katon jutsu. Imagine thinking that Kaguya, who literally only has 1 unique ability (the portals) can be compared to Madara LOL.

Imagine thinking that Kaguya is "superior to Madara in every way", the delusion is real here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## dergeist (Mar 17, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> She couldn’t even use basic ass clones which would’ve helped her immensely.



But she the best, Madara was taken our by deus ex machina, so she could come in. She stonk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 17, 2021)

People just think Kaguya is stronger than Madara because she was the "final boss" instead of him... but that's not how it works. At no point is it ever said that Kaguya is more powerful than Madara, only that she has superior chakra reserves. Nothing more.

Just because she was the final boss doesn't make her automatically stronger than Madara, there's a lengthy discussion to be had. Same thing for the Super Buu vs. Kid Buu debates that started years before Kishimoto created Naruto... being the final boss doesn't automatically make you the strongest antagonist of the arc.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 17, 2021)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Being immortal doesn't downplay the feat. No different than what Kabuto did to Itachi. Better yet don't Itachi fans blame Sasuke's inability to react to Muki Tensei as a reason to explain why Itachi was hit by it? Itachi was immortal so why would it matter? Sounds like desperation.


It kinda does downplay the feat.. severely I might add when your opponent allows you to go through with the attack because you'll just regenerate. The itachi vs kabuto case is not the same... because any severe damage like that rendered him utterly vulnerable against kabuto. That cannot be said here between sasuke and madara, therefore your point is moot


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Stop it....Tobirama isn't Sasuke so I'm not going to even entertain that part of your stance. And revived Madara didn't dodge shit for long. He was eventually stabbed through the arm by Sasuke.


Tobirama and Sasuke both depend on surprise attack with S/T jutsu. Even if sasuke is lucky and lands a vital blow- healing power negs. Or limbo negs.
Madara dodged all of Sasuke's hits without even having his Rinnegan/Sharingan precognition...

And how effective was the stab exactly? Tell me. All of Sasuke's sword blows against Madara have been a total joke, they're not even worth mentioning. So I don't see why you still insist on defending the idea he'd defeat madara with his Kusanagi blade. All his strikes have been useless _one way or the other_ if we look at the history.

Here, let let me show you what an effective stab looks like:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now that's a killer.



> The manga doesn't need to emphasize what we can clearly see. Sasuke's CT has no core. Better yet, the core is the actual target itself. And who said it's superior? As I said before, Sasuke's own lacks the size that even Nagato showcased. It's a trade off.


No, no. First off size is very difficult to tell there is no way of knowing how they compare to each other unless we get a mention from one of the characters. And Sasuke is an original user of the Rinnegan, so Nagato by that definition cannot compare in any way. In fact it's MUCH safer to assume Sasuke's CT Size > Nagato's just on that reason alone. These are the sort of obvious things I shouldn't have to point out.

We can clearly see Sasuke use the bijuu's body as the core, but nothing suggests Madara cannot do the same. We've only seen him use it  for the purpose of launching them AT his enemies to hold them down there... it was not used to _seal_ a specific target like sasuke did. Are we to assume Sasuke cannot create CT orb's if he wanted too..? Or make them rain down? Just because he didn't use it doesn't imply he can't. We know he can because Madara did it, so therefore sasuke can do it also and vice versa. That's how it works unless we have a character statement saying their abilities differ because (insert reason here). That's shounen  for you, and naruto is a prime example of doing this. it's pretty evident boruto's rasengan launches like a haduken, right? yet we still get a character statement telling us how it differ's from the regular rasengan because It’s unique to boruto. This is what im getting at. That statement is key when kishimoto wants to let on his readers to something new or different or unique. Sasuke's use of CT doesn't get a mention for being unique


IpHr0z3nI said:


> This has nothing to do with any of that. He did not utilize wood golem or SS, and he was never alluded to having it. This is no different than us trying to give JJ Madara Kaguya's S/T techniques simply because they both possess the Rinnesharingan.


What do you mean it has nothing to do with any of that?_ Madara is a Mokuton and Sage arts user_ (that's all the evidence you need)..All of hashirama's abilities that madara used were on par. He doesn't have to show ALL of hashirama's abilities to make the point, geez.

Kaguya's example is controversial since there is a big difference in chakra between the 2 rinnesharingan users. There is no such difference here...



IpHr0z3nI said:


> As I said before. We don't give JJ Madara Kaguya's techniques simply because they have the same dojutsu. He has Hashirama healing, but he didn't acquire Hashirama's sage mode until he confronted him. Seeing as he didn't rely on wood golem or SS after obtaining Hashi's SM I'd conclude that that's enough to validate he doesn't have all of Hashirama's tricks.


He also didn't rely on using wood dragons or mokuton on the bijuu after he gained sagemode...There are plenty scenarios where we can point out why x character didn't use y jutsu. We can agree the focus of that particular scene was to show the  extent  of Hashirama's healing powers (via Madara), and nothing else.

He might not know all of hashirama's tricks, but he does know all of hashirama's abilities _relative_ to Mokuton and Sage arts because he provided more than enough examples..


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Except he didn't bring Madara back with access to Hashi's SM. Hashi's SM had to be taken later by Madara himself, and he may not have had enough experience with Hashirama's SM abilities to unleash wood golem or SS.


There is no experience needed. He didn't have experience neither with all the other abilities he used, and yet they were just as potent as Hashirama's. He didn't need experience to control sage mode either yet it was childs play to him, this is Madara we're talking about here. SS and Golem are really no different since they're abilities of the sage arts, just as wood dragon etc are abilities of mokuton. He's also seen the jutsu being used against him in his experience so he knows what hashirama is capable of, and thus can replicate them.* I already pointed out that Yamato (in a zetsu suit) used a light version of ** with his weak ass mokuton to hold back the 5 kages*, so going with obvious Madara can perform the real version with Sage Arts just as Hashirama does. It's really not that serious.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> That is because Adult Sasuke has a very taxing dimension hopping S/T jutsu. He could do Ameno in his sleep as an adult.(He literally did it while having little to no reserves against Urashiki) Which is why he relies on it more than even Susano'o as an adult. But that's irrelevant, as we are referring to teen Sasuke, and here he doesn't have his dimension hopping jutsu that is so taxing on his reserves as an Adult.


Even without dimension hopping, Sasuke is always complaining about ameno taking a toll on him. We're gonna go back and forth on this so I'll look eventually and provide the evidence of him huffin and puffin after a few uses.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Update
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Well thanks? You proved Sage-Madara cannot be killed with a sword to the chest or via a vital blow, which is what you were initially arguing against. While I forgot about that scan^, it goes to show I was right. Hashirama's healing powers are the best of the best after all, (and tsunade is up there with him.)


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Except he didn't grow a new arm. He had to reattach a new one.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Okay...? Zetsu can literally pop anywhere next to madara and give him a limb since there is like thousands of them underground.
it's the same shit. You're  trying to get me on technicalities. My point was it's not that serious since he can replace them..


IpHr0z3nI said:


> No...no he isn't. Who can Madara heal? What advances did Madara create in the field of Medical jutsu?


None of this matters. Madara has the best healing as far as his _own_ survival is concerned.


IpHr0z3nI said:


> What, what? Yeah, he didn't fight the Biju with his fist. He utilized a dojutsu ability, last I checked. Not to say what Madara did wasn't impressive as he most definitely should of taken more punishment from the Biju's directly.


It was virtually a fist fight before he retrieved his rinnegan.


MAdara fucking rushed at the bijuu and was gonna knock them out with his sage power'd-taijutsu, identical to what limbo did to them. No one other than someone with Madara's healing powers would attempt to do such a Stupid thing lol. That's why we got confirmation from the author why madara did what he did in his dialogue with Zetsu. Remember what I told you that Kishi always points out the obvious in writing when trying to make a point?


IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah, no that sounds like an excuse. Madara literally ran from Naruto and Sasuke. How many times do I have to showcase the panel?
> 
> Here is Madara complementing Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Ok he ran away. Where are you trying to get at?

Why was he in a rush? uhh idk because that's the main event/Tsukuyomi that he's been looking for his while life, and his quarrel with naruto and sasuke was a "sideshow" that was getting in his way. Priorities...
Idk you tell me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 17, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Stop the nonsense



I will - by stopping the biggest peddler of nonsense here. You.



dergeist said:


> of course it was, also Madara wasn't bothered which is why it happened.



Another excuse with nothing to back it up  Madara himself praised Sasuke for moving quickly (quickly enough to cut him in half mid-half) and he's not stupid enough to risk being cut in half by a dude he canonically just ran from in the first place :yar:yare



dergeist said:


> When Madara regained his eye, Sauce tried the same again from a shorter distance and was slapped away like a fodder



Sasuke took literally no damage. Are you trolling, Maru?

Also, what part of Sasuke got stronger acter the fights did you not get?



dergeist said:


> He never gained better abilities in vote 2



Liar 





dergeist said:


> You talk so much shit



Not half as much as you, guzzler and breather of shit.



dergeist said:


> I might eventually join your league, the laughing stock of the battle dome sounds cool



My league? You mean the people of the NBD that thus far disagree with you at a ratio of GREATER than 3-to-1?  

Learn to count (and read), kid.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Sigh
> 
> Listen to what you just said a superior Madara to the one you’re supporting once in range was hit ( reckless or no) against his own wishes ( as that would naturally be counterproductive to him getting Sasuke’s Eye). Why then would a vastly inferior Madara do better?


Listen to what I said, He came into his Range to take His Rinnegan.

We've Just established that a strike like that isn't going to Stop Hashirama Healing Madara.   The same Type of Attack didn't even stop Naruto who has equal or Greater Healing.



Grinningfox said:


> The panel you posted does in no way have Sasuke admitting inferiority to Naruto just that with his taking in the chakra of the bijuu is now stronger than that Naruto. Even if we go with your (blatantly incorrect) interpretation that doesn’t matter as RSM Naruto actively attempts to prevent Sasuke from attacking him and still gets hit with a Chidori to the face.



So...Sasuke Taking the Tailed beast to power above Naruto wasn't  the Story inferring to the Fans That Sasuke was inferior?

Sasuke Telling You in the story That Naruto needs to stop defending and fight to kill him isn't implying that He is inferior?
LMFAO okay you live in your little world.


Grinningfox said:


> RSM Naruto~JJ Madara>> DRSM Madara in sensing and reactions


Yeah, That was a Sandbagging Madara, but okay.


Grinningfox said:


> He’s getting hit by Amenotejikara combos at will and nothing supports the contrary


I mean if a S/T Jutsu wasn't able to Touch him while off guard then Sasuke is  not going to have a Easy time. Limbo neg, Healing negg


Grinningfox said:


> Madara’s Perfect Susano’o does not in any way shape or form rival the power of all the bijuu including the Ninetails.


He is stated to,  and Madara's Not even in the full form was able to tank full 9 tails TTB.


Grinningfox said:


> You know it doesn’t ,
> 
> I know it doesn’t
> 
> ...


Madara's PS is bigger than Kurama.



Grinningfox said:


> Sasuke’s PS matches Naruto’s SPS Kurama in durability, strength , Bijuudama,and speed on panel. Naruto not wanting to kill Sasuke doesn’t affect the durability of his Avatar which took equal damage from the clash of Chidori and SPS Bijuudama.



A Naruto that wasn't trying to kill and Sandbagging. Funny how you mention everything but that critical information.


Grinningfox said:


> The avatars are on par



who Naruto's and Sasuke? No.


Grinningfox said:


> Amaterasu is superior to even Senjutsu enhanced Fire as shown in Sasuke vs Itachi. The same applies here



Hebi Sasuke was weaker than Itachi back then. So...how does that even prove Amaterasu is superior to Senjutsu enhanced fire?   the Story implies Rinnegan sasuke=Rinnegan Madara? Logically with Senjutsu stacked on His Six paths chakra he will be>Rinnegan Sasuke.   Now if Sasuke was more powerful in the Scenario you made here when Fighting Itachi than you would have had a point. in that Fight Sasuke was the Weaker combatant, so that is a False equivalently Fallacy.


Grinningfox said:


> Again nowhere did I mention Sasuke having regen or Mokuton or any of Hashirama’s powers. You incorrectly said Sasuke didn’t receive any ahsura and I corrected you.



He didn't Because Hashirama was no longer Ashura reincarnation, Just like Madara was no longer indra's incarnation and that Is stated in the story.

Hagoromo own Statements: *Madara, No longer Indra's reincarnation is using the Ten tails power and is getting close to me. *


Grinningfox said:


> *That’s it !*
> 
> There’s no point to continuing this as no one is disputing any other point nor is it relevant to the larger discussion.


that fine. Just because you see thing differently.


Grinningfox said:


> Just drop it
> 
> Again I never disputed a recharge time for ameno. Stop giving me points that I didn’t make to argue about.


I telling you these Plot points which Stops Sasuke from Abusing Ameno which you keep insisting happens.  from you're First comment you said and I quote: _*He’s getting hit by Amenotejikara combos at will and nothing supports the contrary.*_

Sasuke isn't doing that he has maybe 3 attempts and then he needs to recharge his Rinnegan.

in your scenario, Madara is Hit with CIS and just stands their while Sasuke is doing whatever he wants.

which doesn't make any sense or is even realistic.  From the Story narrative we are told that Sasuke's Rinnegan=1 of Madara's Rinnegan.

They Both Have Six paths Chakra, but only Madara has Senjutsu Stacked on His Six paths Chakra.  Sasuke has one Rinnegan while Madara has two+Senjutsu.



Grinningfox said:


> _*So far all you’ve done is argue points that no one presented to you, make use of weird scaling from statements that you’ve twisted to fit your narrative, and make false analogies to hand wave clear disadvantages that you have no real answer for.*_




You did,  You argued Sasuke will combo Amenotejikara at will against Madara who is just letting all this happen.

Then you argued Sasuke did get Ashura blood which I told telling you Hashirama and Madara were previous incarnations they are not currently and it was stated by Hagoromo.

Then you tried to use a  False equivalently Fallacy to argue You Hebi CSM Sasuke Fire Ball Jutsu Vs ITachi Amaterasu...then said  the same applied here as if it was the same situation.  i'm just saying Find a situation where what you said actually correlates to this  Like a EMS Sasuke with CSM using fire ball Against Itachi  Amaterasu then you have a point if Amaterasu wins.

All I said is Sasuke will lose this fight, if it Sasuke with the Seal then he  High diffs, if it VOTE 2 Sasuke without the seals then he is losing.

Agree to disagree if you like, i'm just pointing out the flaws in what you said.  the story portrayals Sasuke and Madara as equal in  potential, equal in  Prestige.  you and rest of your group are the only ones going against that. even those It was stated Sasuke's Rinnegan is a replacement for his own since they are both were reincarnations.

If just one is a Replacement and Madara has two...it common sense that Both rinnegan Madara+Sage mode>Rinnegan Sasuke.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I will - by stopping the biggest peddler of nonsense here. You.



You projecting again curb crawler.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Another excuse with nothing to back it up  Madara himself praised Sasuke for moving quickly (quickly enough to cut him in half mid-half) and he's not stupid enough to risk being cut in half by a dude he canonically just ran from in the first place :yar:yare



Nope, it was a general praise, not one that meant he could blitz Madara. We saw him flop from a closer distance against Madara, no ability to speed blitz him, instead he got slapped away like a fodder.





Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sasuke took literally no damage. Are you trolling, Maru?



of course he didn't, he just ahat himself.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Also, what part of Sasuke got stronger acter the fights did you not get?



fanfic is still fanfic.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Liar



Imagine thinking that's an impressive feat



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not half as much as me, I am guzzler and breather of shit.



Dann boi, guzzle and breathe away




Aegon Targaryen said:


> My league? You mean the people of the NBD that thus far disagree with you at a ratio of GREATER than 3-to-1?
> 
> Learn to count (and read), kid.



You mean, people who can neither read nor write, and your alts Maru. I'm alright, I don't need to join the laughing stock of the battle dome yet (your league).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alita (Mar 18, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> The sad thing is I genuinely like Madara, he was really fun in the war and kept the arc going for me, for that and his trolling he places among my favourites, but the obscene amounts of overstated wanking that goes on here really makes me reconsider whether I should publicly identify as a fan.


 
Yeah I used to like madara a lot as well. But nauseating wank and circle jerking of him over the past 2 years has really turned me off from him.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2021)

Raiken said:


> With the Yin Seal. Sasuke stomps.
> 
> W/o Yin Seal, Madara High Diffs


You ever gonna not be blind af?

Theres no debuff after losing the Seals dude

Its outright stated by Sasuke that hes stronger than he ever was after losing the seal...ANd his and Narutos feats post war more than fucking prove this

Across EVERY medium

Disagree?

Find me one fucking instance of any Non Rikudo being having superior durability to ANY PS in the entire series

Even being inane and pretending that Naruto and Sasuke lost powers after losing their seals, it doesnt change the fact they STILL have God tier showings dude...thats how shit your stance is...Even pretending youre right...Youre wrong...

Like...Even downplaying Post War Sasuke to just EMS Madaras level or something in terms of Jutsu potency (like you do) doesnt work period...Even if we pretend thats the case, and that Sasukes only capable of making a Founders tier PS...The dude still is shown to have BETTER FUCKING STATS than a Founders level PS IN BASE

What non God tier can do that dude  

Show me one character in this series that isnt God/Six Paths tier who can take hits that OHKO EMS Madaras PS in base

Reactions: Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2021)

Like

Even assuming Adult Sasuke was nerfed to Founders tier...He doesnt land at founders tier as odd as that sounds

Cuz

> His TOTALLY "Founders tier base"
> Makes a "Founders tier" PS
> "Founders Tier" PS then gets oneshotted
> Sasuke takes the hits that were oneshotting his PS to his face
> Sasuke does this multiple times
> Sasuke takes hits from an even STRONGER DUDE than the one that oneshotted his "totally founders tier PS"
> Sasuke somehow has a founders tier Base state????????????????

Kay  

If that makes sense to you then who am i to say its dumb  

Adult Sasuke, the dude who has better stats than even Founders Tier constructs and yet is still considered "totally founders tier" overall....

Sure man

Sure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fused (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks like people here still don't understand how Boruto works.

There's no power-creep in Boruto. The power levels haven't gone up since 2013-14, in fact they've gone down if anything. Naruto and Sasuke have gotten rusty and weak after the peace time, bringing them down significantly in the power-scale. Consequently, the Otsutsuki villains are also very weak comparatively to the top tiers of the Shippuden War arc, as evidenced by the fact that Urashiki (strongest of his Clan) was defeated by P1 kids and that fodder Jiraiya.

Madara remains at the top of the food chain. No one in Boruto comes close.

Hail Madara, destroyer of fodders and weak power levels:

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Impulse (Mar 18, 2021)

Fused said:


> Looks like people here still don't understand how Boruto works.
> 
> There's no power-creep in Boruto. The power levels haven't gone up since 2013-14, in fact they've gone down if anything. Naruto and Sasuke have gotten rusty and weak after the peace time, bringing them down significantly in the power-scale. Consequently, the Otsutsuki villains are also very weak comparatively to the top tiers of the Shippuden War arc, as evidenced by the fact that Urashiki (strongest of his Clan) was defeated by P1 kids and that fodder Jiraiya.
> 
> ...


Urashiki strongest of his clan? I pretty sure he one of the weakest full blooded otsutsuki we seen depending on if you rate Kinshiki or not


----------



## Fused (Mar 18, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Urashiki strongest of his clan? I pretty he one of the weakest full blooded otsutsuki we seen depending on if you rate Kinshiki or not


False. This was stated in the anime promotional guide:



The anime is canon, so Urashiki is canonically the strongest Otsutsuki, revered as such by his comrades. And he lost to P1 kids. Meaning that the Otsutsuki are garbage. Madara eats them for breakfast.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara remains at the top of the food chain. No one in Boruto comes close.
> 
> Hail Madara, destroyer of fodders and weak power levels:


"Bro Im not even a madara fan"

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 18, 2021)

People here really need to stop being Delusional. VOTE 2 Sasuke had a 24 hour fight, and in that 24 hours Sasuke used Ameno once against Naruto, but Apparently we are suppose to believe that He spamming Ameno on Madara who is just sitting their in awww by CIS. 

 


I Like Sasuke as much as the next guy, but we need to with these dubious Arguments about him fighting JJ Madara to wank him over  Rinnegan Madara.  Sasuke never directly fight him  like on some Naruto Shadow Clones Vs Limbo clones. He got a couple meaningless Ameno hits in.  To ignore his comments in the VOTE 2 fight is to ignore the Story.  He admitted Inferiority To Naruto, and told him to stop fighting defensively if he wants to kill him which they tied in. Naruto tied with Sasuke while fighting Defensively with no killing intent. That same Naruto admitted he couldn't beat 1 Rinnegan JJ Madara. so how on earth is Sasuke who is weaker than Naruto going to?  it makes those Ameno strikes meaningless and moot.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You projecting your powerful aura over me again curb stomper



I guess...? Not my fault you're so weak and pathetic, kiddo.

You're light years away from challenging me.



dergeist said:


> Nope, it was a general praise, not one that meant he could blitz Madara



Sasuke cut Madara in half before he could fully TELEPORT himself.

Sasuke didn't just blitz Madara, he blitzed a TELEPORTING Madara, that's even more impressive lol.



dergeist said:


> We saw him flop from a closer distance against Madara





Sasuke never flopped against Juudara like ever 

Stop making things up, troll 



dergeist said:


> instead he got slapped away like a fodder



...?

Sasuke took literally no damage in the process and there's no proof he used his speed there (Madara doesn't comment on it again).

Nice joke.



dergeist said:


> of course he didn't, he just ahat himself



Only in your lewd dreams, Maru.



dergeist said:


> fanfic is still fanfic



Yes, so stop bringing up fanfic stuff like Sasuke getting weaker, you troll 

Sasuke literally said he became STRONGER in using the Rinnegan, and manga feats show this too.

*Kaguya fight*: Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o quickly got obliterated by Kaguya's chakra arms while HUMANOID SPSM Naruto actually fended off those same chakra arms for a bit using HIS chakra arms. Naruto even WITHOUT HIS KURAMA AVATAR outdoes Sasuke's PS.

*VoTE2 fight*: Sasuke's PS is ON PAR with SPSM Naruto's _*Kurama avatar*_ and matches it blow for blow.

Then again, you either already know that and are just deluding yourself...or you can't read. So...



dergeist said:


> Imagine thinking that's an impressive feat



...? 

Can you read?  

The point of the scan isn't whether the feat is or isn't impressive, the point is that it says Sasuke got STRONGER. You said he got WEAKER.

Therefore, you have been caught in a lie 



dergeist said:


> Dann boi, I love to guzzle shit and breathe it away



Why, yes you do. I never doubted it, Maru.



dergeist said:


> You mean, people who can neither read nor write



The manga: Sasuke's Rinnegan abilities got stronger.

You: sAsUKe gOT wEakEr 

   

Yeah, you can't read, that's for sure. Not too good at writing either, but I can forgive that.



dergeist said:


> and my alts Maru



You can't hide the truth from me - I know your intentions, Maru.

Your dupes Fused, T-Bag, and Animegoin are all known to me, sadly they're not as funny as you 



dergeist said:


> I'm alright, I don't need to join the laughing stock of the battle dome yet (I'm already its high jester).



Good for you! I love me some entertainment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> People here really need to stop being Delusional. VOTE 2 Sasuke had a 24 hour fight, and in that 24 hours Sasuke used Ameno once against Naruto


Twice actually

And both times Naruto was physically helpless 

A faster and more reactive Naruto than even fucking JJ Madara

But apparently pre JJ Madara can accomplish something against ameno according to your galaxybrain logic

Ameno > Cloaked RSM > Uncloaked RSM > JJ Madara >>> Pre JJ Madara in speed and reactions and senses

Buuuuuut of course DRSM can pull it out right?

Fucking hell  


MYGod000 said:


> Apparently we are suppose to believe that He spamming Ameno on Madara


Because this is how Sasuke does fight  

He used ameno like 4 times within a single chapter against JJ Madara dude

Even against attacks he could have physically dodged or blocked with Susanoo, he was shitting Ameno for the hell of it and used it both offensively and defensively 

He also uses it like half a dozen times on Kaguya

Sasuke has used Ameno in literally every fight hes had post Rinnegan...The argument that its not IC or something is factually retarded 

Sorry dude but this is just sad


MYGod000 said:


> I Like Sasuke as much as the next guy


Not enough to be objective in your assessment of his capabilities tho apparently 


MYGod000 said:


> we need to with these dubious Arguments about him fighting JJ Madara to wank him over Rinnegan Madara


Sasuke has blatantly fought and physically thrown down with people physically superior to JJ Madara in every category and threw down with the dude himself

Theres nothing fucking "dubious" about multiple canon occurrences

Anything less than JJ Madara blatantly does not have the stats to hang with Rinnegan Sasuke

Never thought Id see the day when people would call Sasukes every post rikudo feat and hype to be "dubious"

How the fuck do you even arrive at this conclusion  


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke never directly fight him


Yes he did

And he directly fought people stronger than him as well

So shit argument


MYGod000 said:


> He got a couple meaningless Ameno hits


Including one where he blatantly cut Madara in half

WIthout using Ameno at all

He literally negs Post Shinju JJ level durability with a weaker variant of fucking Chidori which is nowhere near his most powerful attack

And while he did this, post Shinju JJ Madara blatantly praised his speed, as Sasuke was legit moving fucking faster than JJ Madara could

And youre gonna fucking argue that pre JJ compares to him in any universe

Like  


MYGod000 said:


> To ignore his comments in the VOTE 2 fight is to ignore the Story


I agree

And in VOTE2 he literally stated hes stronger than he ever was before

And hes had better feats than DRSM since he fucking woke up from his Rikudo nap


MYGod000 said:


> He admitted Inferiority To Naruto


Naruto >>>>>>>>> Pre JJ Madara so this doesnt mean shit for your argument

This would be like me saying that because Hagoromo claimed hes inferior to Kaguya, that means that Minato can defeat him

This is a stupid non sequitur on your part 


MYGod000 said:


> told him to stop fighting defensively if he wants to kill him


Naruto then uses Ashura Avatar...Arguably his single greatest offensive feat to date even including Baryon...And Sasuke directly stated he now had KI which Naruto didnt refute...

Read the fucking manga 




MYGod000 said:


> That same Naruto admitted he couldn't beat 1 Rinnegan JJ Madara


Literally never happened but cool

And again 

Naruto/ JJ Madara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Pre JJ Madara

Stop with the non sequiturs troll


----------



## dergeist (Mar 19, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I guess...? Not my fault you're so weak and pathetic, kiddo.
> 
> You're light years away from challenging me.



Damn, you're projecting again snorlax



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sasuke cut Madara in half before he could fully TELEPORT himself.
> 
> Sasuke didn't just blitz Madara, he blitzed a TELEPORTING Madara, that's even more impressive lol.



Nope, Madara didn't care, however Sasuke couldn't blitz a non teleoporting Madara from a closer distance as per Canon.

Let's show you how dense your argument actually is.

Sakura shoots off, both cuck bros follow, bottom left panel. Bottom right panel Sakura has her arm up to punch Mads.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Sakura is straining against resistance, so is moving even slower, yet cuckbros still don't get there, Madara even has time for a few thoughts and comparison, before Sakura overcomes the straining and punches.


*Spoiler*: __ 









It's only after that cuckbros arrive and Limbo casually slap him away.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Another point is this all happened from a shorter distance, yet Cuckbros couldn't blitz Madara, counter/blitz Limbo, or get there before Sakura, or before she struggled to overcome the TSB binding to try and land a punch and they got swatted away. I didn't see Sasuke harm limbo either






Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sasuke never flopped against Juudara like ever
> 
> Stop making things up, troll
> 
> ...



Read above kid




Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sasuke took literally no damage in the process and there's no proof he used his speed there (Madara doesn't comment on it again).



Yep, Sasuke trying to take out Madara decides not to use speed, got to love the big brains. The same Cucksuke who was  wetting himself and couldn't intercept Madara from flying off, catch up to him, stop rain drops of Chibaku tensei or stop him casting IT. I guess he decided to slow down for all of it, because his o jective wasn't beating Madara

Any you wonder why you're the laughing stock of the battle dome, Maru



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Nice joke.
> 
> 
> Only in your lewd dreams, Maru.
> ...



I know the truth hurts, accept he's pathetic and move on. I won't rub salt in your anal fissures




Aegon Targaryen said:


> *Kaguya fight*: Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o quickly got obliterated by Kaguya's chakra arms while HUMANOID SPSM Naruto actually fended off those same chakra arms for a bit using HIS chakra arms. Naruto even WITHOUT HIS KURAMA AVATAR outdoes Sasuke's PS.
> 
> *VoTE2 fight*: Sasuke's PS is ON PAR with SPSM Naruto's _*Kurama avatar*_ and matches it blow for blow.



Rubbish, they never really exchanged blows as equals, also Sasuke confirmed Naruto was holding back.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Then again, you either already know that and are just deluding yourself...or you can't read. So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You couldn't even prove your second rate fapfic, then make absurd claims. Now you're projecting to save face,




Aegon Targaryen said:


> Why, yes you do. I never doubted it, Maru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The manga: Sasuke is weaker, by showings

You: No, he's stronger.

Got to love your second rate attempts at trolling Maru


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, I can't read, that's for sure. Not too good at writing either, but I am what I am ( a cheap curb crawler).



It's cool, you do you, we won't hold it against you.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> You can't hide the truth from me - I know your intentions, Maru.
> 
> Your dupes Fused, T-Bag, and Animegoin are all known to me, sadly they're not as funny as you



What happened, Maru, did they slay that ass of yours as well, does it remind you of how I tore it up over and over


@T-Bag @Animegoin @Fused good of you join the club. The masochist be mentioning you alongside the greats of the battle dome.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Good for me! I love me some butthurt cream



We know, the face says everything.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Twice actually
> 
> And both times Naruto was physically helpless



Funny you had time to write this but you didn't use your eyes.

both times those Ameno strikes did crap shit while Naruto was off guard and Sasuke doing a Chidori.


WorldsStrongest said:


> A faster and more reactive Naruto than even fucking JJ Madara
> 
> But apparently pre JJ Madara can accomplish something against ameno according to your galaxybrain logic



That irrelevant because Naruto didn't need to dodge them they didn't even Damage him even while he was off guard and sasuke going for the kill.  You literally proved nothing.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Ameno > Cloaked RSM > Uncloaked RSM > JJ Madara >>> Pre JJ Madara in speed and reactions and senses
> 
> Buuuuuut of course DRSM can pull it out right?



Go back and watch the fight and tell me what Sasuke Do, He needed the Tailed Beast right?   Right.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Fucking hell
> 
> Because this is how Sasuke does fight
> 
> He used ameno like 4 times within a single chapter against JJ Madara dude



Learn to count,  he used it to Dodged his  Thunder Claw,  Then he used it to Dodge Madara charging at him, Then to move Madara in place to try to seal him. 3 times.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Even against attacks he could have physically dodged or blocked with Susanoo, he was shitting Ameno for the hell of it and used it both offensively and defensively



he used it 3 times, That literally irrelevant because none of those dodges was even his movement speed which we saw that too and it was piss poor to the point He was unable to blitz Madara after getting 2 Rinnegan and shorter distance.  He barely managed to Make it to Obito before the Portal he was keeping open closed while relying on only his foot speed.


WorldsStrongest said:


> He also uses it like half a dozen times on Kaguya
> 
> Sasuke has used Ameno in literally every fight hes had post Rinnegan...The argument that its not IC or something is factually retarded



That was after he charged his Rinnegan.  He used it once against her and got Blitz and Sent to another Dimension.  His movement speed wasn't even fast enough to dodge while Naruto Was.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sorry dude but this is just sad
> 
> Not enough to be objective in your assessment of his capabilities tho apparently



Objective...LMFAO you couldn't even Factually get the number of times sasuke Did ameno in your opening post.  Try again.

Then you failed to realize None of Sasuke ameno+Chidori Combos on a off guard Naruto failed to do any damage.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke has blatantly fought and physically thrown down with people physically superior to JJ Madara in every category and threw down with the dude himself



who did he throw hands with, Because it sure wasn't Kaguya?

Naruto admitted He was weaker than Madara and needed help against him so much for  your "objective" speech you were trying to give when you can't even be honest.  I'm friend you don't have to lie to me we both know i know more Naruto than you apparently.  Truthfully i'm not even a Sasuke hater he is actually my favorite Character since their only a Few good ones in the series.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Theres nothing fucking "dubious" about multiple canon occurrences
> 
> Anything less than JJ Madara blatantly does not have the stats to hang with Rinnegan Sasuke


Apparently Sasuke with Rinnegan doesn't have the stats to physically harm an Off guard Naruto while using Chidori.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Never thought Id see the day when people would call Sasukes every post rikudo feat and hype to be "dubious"
> 
> How the fuck do you even arrive at this conclusion



stop drinking the all the sasuke Juice, All 3 of them have Rikudo Chakra.  I have SPSM Naruto above a DRSM Madara only because of 9 tails, other than that Naruto, Sasuke, and Madara have Rikudo chakra. However, only Madara and Naruto can Stack Sage mode on  that chakra.  What dubious is people saying Sasuke will Ameno Combo Madara at will when so far He only was able to muster up two Ameno moves against Naruto during VOTE 2 Literally all Madara has to do is Activate PS to negg block that Limbo


WorldsStrongest said:


> Yes he did
> 
> And he directly fought people stronger than him as well



who exactly? Because he never directly fought JJ Madara, He literally sat back watching Naruto fight Limbo which was how they found out about it in the first place. then He relied on Naruto to stop Madara's Movements so they could try and seal him.  When Sasuke had a chance to fight the Limbo he went after the Real Madara and couldn't even catch him.


WorldsStrongest said:


> So shit argument
> 
> Including one where he blatantly cut Madara in half



You're using plot Point  when it been Statement I don't know how many times That was for the purpose of bring Hagoromo out who revived the Edo Kages to bring them back from Kaguya's Dimension.




WorldsStrongest said:


> WIthout using Ameno at all
> 
> He literally negs Post Shinju JJ level durability with a weaker variant of fucking Chidori which is nowhere near his most powerful attack



You're funny when His regular Chidori couldn't  even Negg Naruto's Cloak.  Hell a Clone of Naruto sized up Sasuke.  go watch that VOTE 2 fight maybe it will jog your memory again.


WorldsStrongest said:


> And while he did this, post Shinju JJ Madara blatantly praised his speed, as Sasuke was legit moving fucking faster than JJ Madara could



He only said a few words about Sasuke speed nothing to really blow out of proportion. He said: sasuke sure is quick.   that is as far as it went. You're acting as if he was fanboying about out about his speed.  He didn't compare it to anything.


WorldsStrongest said:


> And youre gonna fucking argue that pre JJ compares to him in any universe
> 
> Like



Bruh...they have the same Prestige, The same hype.  they both Have Six paths Chakra, but only Madara has Senjutsu on top of his six paths chakra.  Sasuke Rinnegan=1 of Madara's Rinnegan.  what more do you want?


WorldsStrongest said:


> I agree
> 
> And in VOTE2 he literally stated hes stronger than he ever was before



Was that before or after he Absorbed the Tailed beast?


WorldsStrongest said:


> And hes had better feats than DRSM since he fucking woke up from his Rikudo nap



No, he doesn't.  all his feats or within DRSM Realm of power.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto >>>>>>>>> Pre JJ Madara so this doesnt mean shit for your argument



No, the TF.  SPSM Naruto is above DRSM Madara, but only because of the 9 tails.  that irrelevant Because Sasuke is weaker than Both of them.


WorldsStrongest said:


> This would be like me saying that because Hagoromo claimed hes inferior to Kaguya, that means that Minato can defeat him
> 
> This is a stupid non sequitur on your part



Irrelevant point.  That type of Crap are you trying do here?  Minato doesn't even Have Six paths Chakra, and gap from SPSM Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, and Non-JJ Madara isn't as wide as Minato to Kaguya and Hagorom.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto then uses Ashura Avatar...Arguably his single greatest offensive feat to date even including Baryon...And Sasuke directly stated he now had KI which Naruto didnt refute...



TF does this have to do with My point? He did Ashura Avatar to match Sasuke after he Went to absorb the tailed Beast to leap over Naruto.  Even before all that Naruto and his Clones was surviving Sasuke BPS just fine. I don't know what you were trying to prove here that BPS Sasuke couldn't beat  SPSM Naruto and his clones before Kurama Overcharged enough Senjutsu to give to Naruto.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Read the fucking manga


I did Read it Mr  who can't count.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally never happened but cool
> 
> And again
> 
> ...


Nice head Canon now, wake up from your wet dream.

Naruto is weaker than JJ Madara.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Mar 19, 2021)

Make it 3T Madara with brain cancer and he still solos burrito verse


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for this kid being totally incapable of stringing together a coherent argument 

Again

One of the least knowledgeable of all of Madaras wankers when it comes to this manga, and BELIEVE ME thats fucking saying something 



MYGod000 said:


> Funny you had time to write this but you didn't use your eyes.


Nah I can use my eyes just fine

Its why my every posttakes a steaming shit on every one of yours


MYGod000 said:


> both times those Ameno strikes did crap


One of them literally planted Rikudo BM Naruto about 100 feet in the ground with no reaction at all from him but ok

Sure

they did nothing  


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto was off guard


>, 
> "Naruto was off guard"

Jesus youre blind 

Do you ever make sense?

Goddamn are your opinions ever worthless 



MYGod000 said:


> That irrelevant because Naruto didn't need to dodge


Nothing irrelvant about Naruto being unable to physically react to Sasukes moves dude

Thats fucking huge 

It proves Ameno > Cloaked RSM reactions > Uncloaked RSM reactions 

When uncloaked RSM is stated superior to JJ Madaras reactions...Let alone fucking DRSM 

DRSM isnt reacting to Ameno

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> You literally proved nothing.


I proved DRSM is getting blitzed here actually

Apparently youre just too thickheaded to realize that when I literally walk you through it 


MYGod000 said:


> Go back and watch the fight and tell me what Sasuke Do, He needed the Tailed Beast right?


No

No he didnt need the tailed beasts to trump RSM Narutos physical reactions actually

Looks like youre the one who needs to go back and read the fight over

Along with the entirety of the fucking manga while youre at it

Considering youre fucking out of it enough to actually think DRSM Madara is in the same tier as his JJ amped self  


MYGod000 said:


> Learn to count


Learn to read 


WorldsStrongest said:


> He used ameno *like* 4 times



Also learn to be consistent 


MYGod000 said:


> 3 times.





MYGod000 said:


> he used it 4 times


Do you agree with me or not you fucking troll  

need some help completeing a thought?



MYGod000 said:


> he used it to Dodged his Thunder Claw, Then he used it to Dodge Madara charging at him, Then to move Madara in place to try to seal him


The point was that you suggesting that Sasuke wont use Ameno on DRSM is stupid when he uses it constantly in a fight 

The exact number of times he used it is fucking irrelvant to my argument

Just that its IC for him to use Ameno in literally every fight hes in

And he does

So Ill take this as a concession 


MYGod000 said:


> 3 times.





MYGod000 said:


> he used it 4 times


This is till funny to me btw  

And he accuses me of needing to learn to count  


MYGod000 said:


> That literally irrelevant


Nothing at all irrelevant about Sasuke liberally using Ameno when he doesnt need to use Ameno at all

Its just more evidence that your original argument that he doesnt use Ameno is dumb and wrong 


MYGod000 said:


> That was after he charged his Rinnegan


The fuck are you talking about  

You dont "charge" a Rinnegan  

Sasukes Rinnegan is at no point short of when he gets Biju amped at VOTE "amped" or "charged"

What kind of inane headcanon is this BS 


MYGod000 said:


> Objective...LMFAO you couldn't even Factually get the number of times sasuke Did ameno in your opening post


I sure did champ

i gave a ballpark fiure and I was one off

Fucking sue me you little troll  

Meanwhile lets not forget that you have me shit for being 1 off of my estimate...Then fucked it up and agreed with my estimate in the same post  

"Hurr durr you said 4 times when it was really 3 you are such a loser!"

"He used it 4 times"

Cant make this shit up dude  

youre a riot 


MYGod000 said:


> who did he throw hands with


He blocked hits from 3 Eyed Madaras Limbo clones, he threw down with kinshiki and Momoshiki and Jigen and Isshiki

Sasuke more than has the stats to fucking annihilate DRSM 

Stop saying dumb shit 


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto admitted He was weaker than Madara


Never happened 


MYGod000 said:


> i know more Naruto than you apparently.


You really dont 

You have yet to make a single correct argument in your entire history here

Youre frankly a real mess of a poster


MYGod000 said:


> Truthfully i'm not even a Sasuke hater he is actually my favorite Character since their only a Few good ones in the series.


One of your favorite characters who you downplay the fuck out of to frankly asinine levels and literally deny his feats and stated levels

Mmhmm

Makes a lot of sense

If you think DRSM is a fight for Rinnegan Sasuke then youre either blind, or not a Sasuke fan dude

Full stop


MYGod000 said:


> Apparently Sasuke with Rinnegan doesn't have the stats to physically harm an *Off guard Naruto *while using Chidori.


Ive stuffed you on bold already

Stop embarrassing yourself 

Also all this means is cloaked Narutos durability >>> JJ Madaras  

This doesnt save DRSM from getting shanked whatsoever 

But keep going with the sad damage control  


MYGod000 said:


> stop drinking the all the sasuke Juice,


Only one here drinking anyones "juice" would be you and Madaras 

As youre literally arguing DRSM can outperform JJ Madaras feats

Like a genius


MYGod000 said:


> All 3 of them have Rikudo Chakra


Berserk Juubito has Rikudo chakra as well

You gonna argue hes as strong as 3 Eyed Madara or Kaguya now or something?

This is stupid logic and you should feel bad for employing it


MYGod000 said:


> I have SPSM Naruto above a DRSM Madara only because of 9 tails


What a fucking joke

the 9 Tails is <<<<<<<<<<<<<< The wild Juubi

Base SPSM Naruto has better feats than even amped Juubi Jins that are ABOVE the juubi

Naruto isnt above Madara because of Kurama...He shits all over him because of his Rikudo power alone


MYGod000 said:


> only Madara and Naruto can Stack Sage mode on that chakra.


And whats hilarious about this is even tho JJ Madara has senjutsu and Rikudo chakra, Sasuke was styling on him anyway  

Really paints a picture of how fucked Pre JJ is when Sasuke is blatanly comparable to JJ Madara

Or well...It paints a picture if you arent fucking blind about it


MYGod000 said:


> What dubious is people saying Sasuke will Ameno Combo Madara at will


Nothing dubious about this at all considering he blatantly fucking did it to a superior Madara on panel

Cry more


MYGod000 said:


> Literally all Madara has to do is Activate PS to negg block that Limbo


"Literally all pre JJ Madara needs to do is have better reactions than JJ Madara who couldnt activate any Jutsu in response to Ameno even after seeing it 3 fucking times"

Literally what you just said

Worthless argument 


MYGod000 said:


> He relied on Naruto to stop Madara's Movements


No he didnt

He was tagged by both of them at the same fucking time after that ameno warp

Read the fucking manga

the seal was to suppress his movements long enough for them to use Rikudo CT

This is directly stated

Sasuke didnt need help tagging JJ Madara

Thats retarded

He tags him WITHOUT AMENO ffs

Cry more


MYGod000 said:


> You're using plot Point when it been Statement I don't know how many times


This isnt even fucking english

Clean this shit up plz


MYGod000 said:


> That was for the purpose of bring Hagoromo out


...

Rinnegan Sasuke...Who had already received power from the Sage...Cuts Madara in half...in order to meet Hagoromo and get power from him???

Fucking what 

And if this is you arguing that Sasuke is smart enough to fucking realize that they will face the revived Kaguya and he also somehow is capable of realizing that she will have dimensions of her own that she will trap them all in, so he cut Madara in half so as to leave a way for Hagoromo to bring them all back after they defeated her?

This is complete and utter fucking nonsense and also you are basically arguing Sasuke has fucking omniscience 

So hed roflstomp Madara anyway


MYGod000 said:


> He only said a few words about Sasuke speed


Concession accepted 


MYGod000 said:


> Bruh...they have the same Prestige, The same hype. they both Have Six paths Chakra


They dont

At all have the same prestige and hype

DRSM Madara outright states he isnt JJ level

Sasuke is JJ level

"they both have six paths" isnt a fucking argument

Berserk Juubito and Kaguya have Six Paths chakra...Fucking PAIN does ffs...

They arent all in the same tier 


MYGod000 said:


> only Madara has Senjutsu on top of his six paths chakra.


And Sasuke was styling on him even when he had Six Paths chakra + Juubi + Senjutsu + The Shinju

So what do you think hes gonna do to him when he loses the Juubi and the Shinju, his largest fucking amps?

yeah exactly

Learn basic math plz


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke Rinnegan=1 of Madara's Rinnegan.


NO IT FUCKING ISNT HOLY FUCKING SHIT ARE YOU SERIOUS WITH THIS BULLSHIT  

Sasukes Rinnegan is directly stated to have been gifted to him by fucking Hagoromo, and with it he outperforms even Madaras fucking Rinnesharingan

His Rinnegan is HILARIOUSLY superior to the same eyes NAGATO had

Are you on fucking crack???????????????????


MYGod000 said:


> what more do you want?


I would like you to start saying things that arent completely fucking ridiculous if thatd be okay with you 


MYGod000 said:


> Was that before or after he Absorbed the Tailed beast?


Before actually 

Before they even went to the valley


MYGod000 said:


> No, he doesn't. all his feats or within DRSM Realm of power.


No

no they fucking arent

You would need to be on drugs to claim that DRSM Madara can cut JJ Madara post Shinju amp in half

like...Hello????

Is there anyone fucking home in there?


MYGod000 said:


> No, the TF.


Yes

like blatantly yes


MYGod000 said:


> SPSM Naruto is above DRSM Madara, but only because of the 9 tails


No

SPSM UNCLOAKED Naruto has better fucking feats than fucking JJ Madara

Kurama literally doesnt matter on a Juubi+ scale as he himself directly stated 

Your opinions here are complete ass


MYGod000 said:


> irrelevant Because Sasuke is weaker than Both of them.


Sasuke being weaker than RSM Naruto or 3 Eyed fucking JJ Madara does nothing at all to provehes weaker than DRSM

Stop saying stupid shit


MYGod000 said:


> Irrelevant point.


Its not

Its an analogy with exactly what youre saying

Youre spewing non sequiturs left and right throughout your entire post

I merely replied with one of my own to show you how stupid the logic is 

Glad to see you agree

So stop employing your own stupid non sequiturs plz 


MYGod000 said:


> TF does this have to do with My point?


Its literally exactly what you just said

twice

In this post, just a few quotes up from here, you said that Sasuke is weaker than DRSM Madara because hes weaker than JJ Madara

Thats a non sequitur 


MYGod000 said:


> I did Read it Mr who can't count.


You cant read or count actually

Consdiering you missed me directly stating my estimate was merely a ballpark, and then agreed with my incorrect estimate after the fact anyway....


MYGod000 said:


> Nice head Canon now, wake up from your wet dream.


Now its headcanon that JJ Madara > Pre JJ Madara  

jesus are you ever worthless to talk to 


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto is weaker than JJ Madara.


Nope

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

@WorldsStrongest  Hey you can dislike all you want but the Manga Never lies!!




^this Kills your argument about Sasuke even being able to legitimately Touch JJ Madara. Don't ever use a Plot point to Argue with me because then you just look foolish when you get one shotted. 



^Naruto verbatim stated He and Sasuke will Fight a JJ Madara...so wtf is  Sasuke by himself going to do? Get one shotted. 



^the same Sasuke needed the other Tailed Beast just to Jump over SPSM Naruto's power. 


Sasuke even Failed to Kill a clone of Naruto after hitting it with Chidori in the chest. 

The Debate is over, don't ever call me out again. Post those Feats of sasuke swamping hands with stronger foes in naruto. 

 and We still Friends But GG.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> @WorldsStrongest Hey you can dislike all you want but the Manga Never lies!!


I know it doesnt lie thats why I cite it

So it can shit down your throat  


MYGod000 said:


> this Kills your argument about Sasuke even being able to legitimately Touch JJ Madara


This kid is literally fucking arguing that Madara getting cut in fucking half BY SASUKE somehow disproves that Sasuke can tag Madara

jesus christ are you ever a mess 


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto verbatim stated He and Sasuke will Fight a JJ Madara


Yes

He did

he did state that he and Sasuke were going to fight

but where is it stated that he and Sasuke are NEEDED to fight????????????????????????

Nowhere

naruto saying "Me and Sasuke are about to fucking low diff your ass" isnt proof that they cant win solo

Stop with the non sequiturs 

Hit me with this statement applying to the Madara fight and Ill concede 



No bullshitting...THATS a statement that says both of them are NEEDED to beat their opponent

Now find me that referring to Madara 


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke even Failed to Kill a clone of Naruto after hitting it with Chidori






But yeah no

Im sure they were totally at full strength 


MYGod000 said:


> The Debate is over


the debate has been over since you were fucking dishonest enough to claim that DRSm Madara is better than JJ Madara

Which is literally what youve done this entire thread


MYGod000 said:


> don't ever call me out again


Ill call you out as long as you keep saying such fucking stupid things  

And Ill definitely call you out when you think you fucking accomplished something by completely ignoring my entire post and hiding behind 4 scans that literally DEBUNK YOU AND SUPPORT ME 

Jesus dude

get a fucking clue 


MYGod000 said:


> Post those Feats of sasuke swamping hands with stronger foes


> 
> 
>
> 
> 
>

But apparently not above fucking DRSM level

Fucking log off

Genuinely leave

You cant do this hobby to save your fucking life kid


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> and We still Friends


Also no we fucking arent

Not until you shape up and start saying something logical plz

Then we can talk


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> but where is it stated that he and Sasuke are NEEDED to fight????????????????????????
> 
> Nowhere

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


>


Dont see the scan troll

Put up or shut up


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Dont see the scan troll
> 
> Put up or shut up



You are delusional af

Why was Sasuke running to save Naruto from IT if he could take down Madara on his own?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Why was Sasuke running to save Naruto from IT


1 Eyed Madara was using IT now???  

jesus yall cant even fucking keep what version of Madara we talking about straight in those brains can you  


AnbuHokage63 said:


> You are delusional af


How fucking ironic coming from the troll giving 3 Eyed madaras feats to 1 Eyed


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> 1 Eyed Madara was using IT now???
> 
> jesus yall cant even fucking keep what version of Madara we talking about straight in those brains can you
> 
> How fucking ironic coming from the troll giving 3 Eyed madaras feats to 1 Eyed


I mean you guys claim Naruto or Sasuke can beat 3 Eyed Madara in a 1v1 because they were able to pressure 1 Eyed Madara.

Are you now admitting that 3 Eyed Madara>> 1 Eyed Madara ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alita (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Looks like people here still don't understand how Boruto works.
> 
> There's no power-creep in Boruto. The power levels haven't gone up since 2013-14, in fact they've gone down if anything. Naruto and Sasuke have gotten rusty and weak after the peace time, bringing them down significantly in the power-scale. Consequently, the Otsutsuki villains are also very weak comparatively to the top tiers of the Shippuden War arc, as evidenced by the fact that Urashiki (strongest of his Clan) was defeated by P1 kids and that fodder Jiraiya.
> 
> ...



You madara shills can type this on your keyboard a million times and it still won't be true. After the recent boruto chapter not only is juudara not one of the stronger god tiers he is in all likelihood one of the weaker ones. Many boruto era god tiers can kick his ass. Deal with it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> I mean you guys claim Naruto or Sasuke can beat 3 Eyed Madara


Literally irrelevant to the topic at hand dude so nice non sequitur

You get it straight what version of Madara we are talking about yet or do you need another hour to work up the IQ points?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Alita said:


> You madara shills can type this on your keyboard a million times and it still won't be true. After the recent boruto chapter not only is juudara not one of the stronger god tiers he is in all likelihood one of the weaker ones. Many boruto era god tiers can kick his ass. Deal with it.


And you called yourself a Madara fan? When you think people with 0 screentime "kick his ass"? Lol.


----------



## Alita (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> And you called yourself a Madara fan? When you think people with 0 screentime "kick his ass"? Lol.



This coming from the madara fanboy that loves to pretend he isn't one.  

Jigen has feats. If they are stronger than him then I already know they beat juudara too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Alita said:


> This coming from the madara fanboy that loves to pretend he isn't one.
> 
> Jigen has feats. If they are stronger than him then I already know they beat juudara too.


And Urashiki was beaten by P1 Kids, Urashiki who is stated by the canon anime promotional guide to be the strongest Otsutsuki. What do you have to say to that? Let's hear your excuse.


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 19, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Damn, you're projecting again snorlax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That solo was clean asf
_

There’s really nothing left to discuss:
Blind Madara > SM Kashin Koji >>>KN0 kid Naruto + Boruto ~ Base Jiraiya >>> Rinnegan Sasuke

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alita (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> And Urashiki was beaten by P1 Kids, Urashiki who is stated by the canon anime promotional guide to be the strongest Otsutsuki. What do you have to say to that? Let's hear your excuse.



Urashiki's final fight involved heavy amounts of pis/cis. It was bad writing through and through for the most part. The dude could fight adult gaara and sauce for an extended period while only in base. He's obviously stronger than part 1 naruto when fighting seriously.

And he obviously is not the strongest otsutsuki. Isshiki, Kaguya, and transformed momo are all stronger at minimum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Alita said:


> Urashiki's final fight involved heavy amounts of pis/cis. It was bad writing through and through for the most part. The dude could fight adult gaara and sauce for an extended period while only in base. He's obviously stronger than part 1 naruto when fighting seriously.
> 
> And he obviously is not the strongest otsutsuki. Isshiki, Kaguya, and transformed momo are all stronger at minimum.


That's not what this anime databook says:



Oh, and by the way, the Boruto anime is canon.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Why was Sasuke running to save Naruto from IT if he could take down Madara on his own?



Why shouldn't he? Having Naruto alive is better than not at the time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> That's not what this anime databook says:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the Boruto anime is canon.


His feats make it clear he is not the strongest. He never fought both fate bros simultaneously unlike momo and isshiki.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for this kid being totally incapable of stringing together a coherent argument
> 
> Again
> 
> One of the least knowledgeable of all of Madaras wankers when it comes to this manga, and BELIEVE ME thats fucking saying something



Says the guy who can't tell the difference from a feat and a plot point in the series. Don't worry I Helped you. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nah I can use my eyes just fine
> 
> Its why my every posttakes a steaming shit on every one of yours



LMFAO you have such vivid imagination.   Remember when I asked you to post About the Seals Being meant for Kaguya? still haven't gotten back to me on that one, I can literally go look for other things I've asked you for that you ran from...but I digress. 

you can think what you want but at the end of the Day use the Manga don't lie to me.  we are friends.


WorldsStrongest said:


> One of them literally planted Rikudo BM Naruto about 100 feet in the ground with no reaction at all from him but ok
> 
> Sure
> 
> they did nothing


Lol irrelevant, Because Like I said Sasuke Charging up a chidori couldn't even kill a weakened shadow clone. 





WorldsStrongest said:


> >,
> > "Naruto was off guard"



 That nice,  It doesn't negate the fact that Naruto took a Direct Ameno+Chidori strike while off guard and it did 0 damage


WorldsStrongest said:


> Jesus youre blind
> 
> Do you ever make sense?



Sure i do you just don't listen as all ways. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Goddamn are your opinions ever worthless


Manga now is opinion?  Because That where that came from. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nothing irrelvant about Naruto being unable to physically react to Sasukes moves dude



using Ameno not his actually speed which is crap when compared to God tiers. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats fucking huge
> 
> It proves Ameno > Cloaked RSM reactions > Uncloaked RSM reactions



in speed sure since it a space time Jutsu.  Sasuke's Strike is a different Story. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> When uncloaked RSM is stated superior to JJ Madaras reactions...Let alone fucking DRSM
> 
> DRSM isnt reacting to Ameno


So you are going to lie right right now LMFAO. 


No where does it say uncloak Naruto=JJ Madara  in reaction speed it clearly shows Cloak SPSM Naruto stop Trying to  lie. 

That was a 1 rinnegan JJ Madara without the God Tree as well, which only Gave Madara immortality. 

your Arguments are falling faster than rock in 10 x  earths gravity. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Stop saying stupid shit
> 
> I proved DRSM is getting blitzed here actually



Sasuke only has 2-3 uses of the move before he is Tired and needs to charge his Rinnegan up.   you've not even told me how is he getting in range of Madara who can just spam Wood release. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Apparently youre just too thickheaded to realize that when I literally walk you through it
> 
> No



Says the guy I literally had to walk through what Plot Point was. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> No he didnt need the tailed beasts to trump RSM Narutos physical reactions actually



you see how you're at the bottom of the barrel now? now you're focusing on Sasuke ameno Because it his only saving grace like I said months ago sasuke Stats are below Naruto by a lot to the point Naruto can tank hit BPS Sasuke even before Going to AA Mode. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Looks like youre the one who needs to go back and read the fight over



I don't i have the fine on manga.  You were talking about how Sasuke  power would be too much now you went from that to talking solely about Ameno will blitz.  At least you wised up. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Along with the entirety of the fucking manga while youre at it
> 
> Considering youre fucking out of it enough to actually think DRSM Madara is in the same tier as his JJ amped self



 a Nerfed JJ Madara?  He doesn't need to be in the same tier as him to fight Sasuke. The Edo Kages weren't in the same tier as Juubi Obito and yet they could react to some of his attack.  Nither Naruto or Sasuke are in the Same tier as JJ Madara. Naruto only rivals him in reaction speed, and Sasuke only rivals Naruto with ameno which is a Space time ability. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Learn to read
> 
> 
> Also learn to be consistent
> ...


I said he used it 3 times which he did. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> need some help completeing a thought?
> 
> 
> The point was that you suggesting that Sasuke wont use Ameno on DRSM is stupid when he uses it constantly in a fight


I never said he wouldn't  use it, I said he isn't spamming it silly.  I even said Madara healing Negg it anyway. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> The exact number of times he used it is fucking irrelvant to my argument


It relevant to my argument because you group of blind followers believe he will spamm it and I'm saying he isn't. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Just that its IC for him to use Ameno in literally every fight hes in



He didn't spam it which is my point.  in his fight with Naruto he used it twice, like you said. in the fight with Madara he used it 3 times and needed to recharge it. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> And he does
> 
> So Ill take this as a concession



Their was no concession because I never said he would never use it I said He isn't spamming it so stop trying to strawman me. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> This is till funny to me btw
> 
> And he accuses me of needing to learn to count



You do Because you said 4 Then claimed I need to read the manga, the exact number was 3. now, you're getting upset because I corrected you. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nothing at all irrelevant about Sasuke liberally using Ameno when he doesnt need to use Ameno at all
> 
> Its just more evidence that your original argument that he doesnt use Ameno is dumb and wrong



I didn't say he doesn't use it I said he not spamming it.  show me that Original argument where I implied Sasuke doesn't use ameno. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> The fuck are you talking about
> 
> You dont "charge" a Rinnegan



think what you want the manga points out the truth. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasukes Rinnegan is at no point short of when he gets Biju amped at VOTE "amped" or "charged"



he did Absorb the Bijuu into his PS to jump over Naruto's power. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> What kind of inane headcanon is this BS
> 
> I sure did champ
> 
> ...



Bruh...you acting like you haven't read the manga time and time again in these same debates. You were exaggerating the number to make the feat look more impressive don't lie to yourself or to me. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Meanwhile lets not forget that you have me shit for being 1 off of my estimate...Then fucked it up and agreed with my estimate in the same post
> 
> "Hurr durr you said 4 times when it was really 3 you are such a loser!"
> 
> "He used it 4 times"



It was 3 times, You posted one time where I accidentally clicked the wrong number on my keyboard then I went to correct it. Now, I want to see where this "Original" post of mine you claim where I said Sasuke doesn't use Ameno. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Cant make this shit up dude
> 
> youre a riot
> 
> He blocked hits from 3 Eyed Madaras Limbo clones, he threw down with kinshiki and Momoshiki and Jigen and Isshiki



LMFAO Now, you're using Boruto to argue now?  Kinshiki isn't above Kage who are weaker than Dying Onhooki. Momoshiki who has no fighting Experience and Lets Kinshiki do all the work,  p1 Base Jiraiya took a hit can Urashiki who is Stated to be above Base Momoshiki and Kinshiki.   Naruto's Shadow clone took a Hit From Chidori Sasuke and held him in place till Naruto punched him. Madara's Limbo off screened Naruto's Shadow clone you know the ones that Sasuke couldn't take out even while he was BPS. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke more than has the stats to fucking annihilate DRSM
> 
> Stop saying dumb shit


He doesn't. Madara healing factor is par with Naruto with Kurama.  Madara will just Swap with Limbo clones. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Never happened
> 
> You really dont
> 
> You have yet to make a single correct argument in your entire history here


you've yet defend your Previous  asinine arguments you have said in threads. People are still waiting for you to respond. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Youre frankly a real mess of a poster
> 
> One of your favorite characters who you downplay the fuck out of to frankly asinine levels and literally deny his feats and stated levels



I don't downplay Sasuke I tell the truth and tell it like it is. I one point i use to think Sasuke was the strongest After Madara died, then After watching the fight over again I was crushed.  I can make an argument for Naruto's Shadow Clones>Rinnegan Sasuke using just manga.  So, because the manga States Sasuke& Madara both have Rikudou chakra...their Rinnegans are equal i'm downplaying?  LMFAO. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Mmhmm
> 
> Makes a lot of sense
> 
> If you think DRSM is a fight for Rinnegan Sasuke then youre either blind, or not a Sasuke fan dude


I am a Fan of Sasuke he is literally my top favorite character with Madara.  You think I enjoy saying Naruto>Sasuke? I dislike Naruto with a passion,  But Just because i hate Naruto as a character Doesn't Mean i have to Low ball him to make sasuke better. That not how being Objective works kiddo.  Narrative of the Story is Both Naruto, Sasuke, Madara non jj have Six path chakra. 

Sasuke with Ameno put his speed up with Cloak Naruto, but Sasuke movement speed without Ameno is trash tier among the gods. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Full stop
> 
> Ive stuffed you on bold already
> 
> ...


No, Because JJ Madara uses the Ten tails for it regeneration. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> This doesnt save DRSM from getting shanked whatsoever
> 
> But keep going with the sad damage control


meaningless Ameno strikes are not helping anything here.  I gave you a run down of Madara superior Healing which Sasuke doesn't have, Madara Neggs with Limbo. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Only one here drinking anyones "juice" would be you and Madaras



You're the only one Drinking the juice here. You them Brought up irrelevant Boruto content as if it was even coherent Argument for Teen Sasuke. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> As youre literally arguing DRSM can outperform JJ Madaras feats


JJ Madara that was nerfed by plot


WorldsStrongest said:


> Like a genius
> 
> Berserk Juubito has Rikudo chakra as well
> 
> You gonna argue hes as strong as 3 Eyed Madara or Kaguya now or something?



Sasuke Rinnegan Is stated to be a suitable Replacement for Madara's rinnegan.  by logic both there Rinnegan are equal in Rikudou chakra.  Obito is Out right stated to be Weaker and Madara even before He used the Juubi, and He is later stated to have less Senjutsu chakra in him than Madara as the ten tails. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> This is stupid logic and you should feel bad for employing it


The story implied there Rinnegan are both equals.  you're trying to argue Against it by using Obito who is out right stated to have Less senjutsu chakra than Madara. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> What a fucking joke
> 
> the 9 Tails is <<<<<<<<<<<<<< The wild Juubi



We know that. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Base SPSM Naruto has better feats than even amped Juubi Jins that are ABOVE the juubi
> 
> Naruto isnt above Madara because of Kurama...He shits all over him because of his Rikudo power alone



He was using Six path Senjutsu. which Madara stated he has both Naruto+Sasuke Power combined. 

 It still doesn't negate the Story which Stated Sasuke's Rinengan=Madara's Rinnegan.  


WorldsStrongest said:


> And whats hilarious about this is even tho JJ Madara has senjutsu and Rikudo chakra, Sasuke was styling on him anyway
> 
> Really paints a picture of how fucked Pre JJ is when Sasuke is blatanly comparable to JJ Madara



your standards are very low. If you think Sasuke hiding in the back ground while Naruto do the heavily lifting is Style then to each his own. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Or well...It paints a picture if you arent fucking blind about it
> 
> Nothing dubious about this at all considering he blatantly fucking did it to a superior Madara on panel
> 
> Cry more



That was a nerf Madara, and Sasuke cutting Madara was a plot Point. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> "Literally all pre JJ Madara needs to do is have better reactions than JJ Madara who couldnt activate any Jutsu in response to Ameno even after seeing it 3 fucking times"
> 
> Literally what you just said
> 
> ...


That was the first time he Touched him,  Then he Limbo Swapped so explain why that wouldn't happen here? 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Read the fucking manga
> 
> the seal was to suppress his movements long enough for them to use Rikudo CT
> 
> ...



So...Sasuke can't suppress Madara's Movement without Naruto's Help? Just as i said They needed to work together to stop JJ Madara they didn't stand a chance against him while Alone. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats retarded
> 
> He tags him WITHOUT AMENO ffs
> Cry more


That was a plot point. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> This isnt even fucking english
> 
> Clean this shit up plz
> 
> ...



TF are you talking about?  Him cutting Madara in half was a plot point in the story for Hagoromo to bring them back from Kaguya's dimension otherwise They are trapped their. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> And if this is you arguing that Sasuke is smart enough to fucking realize that they will face the revived Kaguya and he also somehow is capable of realizing that she will have dimensions of her own that she will trap them all in, so he cut Madara in half so as to leave a way for Hagoromo to bring them all back after they defeated her?
> 
> This is complete and utter fucking nonsense and also you are basically arguing Sasuke has fucking omniscience



Now, I have to repeat the same thing for you to understand something so simple...SMH


WorldsStrongest said:


> So hed roflstomp Madara anyway
> 
> Concession accepted



Nope, he doesn't as we just went over this, Sasuke isn't going to Be spamming Ameno. 
*Distance: 100M*
^If you can read   they are 100 m A part,  Sasuke can't ameno  that distance. You're Scenario doesn't even Make sense. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> They dont
> 
> At all have the same prestige and hype
> 
> DRSM Madara outright states he isnt JJ level



No, He didn't Madara didn't even Get DR until he was JJ.  


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke is JJ level
> 
> "they both have six paths" isnt a fucking argument
> 
> ...



No tF he isn't. We just established that Sasuke can't even Stop  1 Rinnegan JJ Madara long enough to even seal him by himself.  Not once did Sasuke Swap hands with JJ Madara while Sasuke Superior Did for a time before he got casually defeated before I.T was even over. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> And Sasuke was styling on him even when he had Six Paths chakra + Juubi + Senjutsu + The Shinju
> 
> So what do you think hes gonna do to him when he loses the Juubi and the Shinju, his largest fucking amps?



How was he styling on him?  when Madara charged him Sasuke Ran. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> yeah exactly
> 
> Learn basic math plz
> 
> NO IT FUCKING ISNT HOLY FUCKING SHIT ARE YOU SERIOUS WITH THIS BULLSHIT


Are you serious that Sasuke running and hiding From Madara=Styling on him? 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasukes Rinnegan is directly stated to have been gifted to him by fucking Hagoromo, and with it he outperforms even Madaras fucking Rinnesharingan



The Same Hagoromo who Stated Madara's Rinengan Was a Derivative of his own power and chakra? okay.  That doesn't help your case at all.  Madara had awaken Rinnegan...but now your telling me sasuke never actually awakened Rinnegan that he was gifted it by Hagoromo. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> His Rinnegan is HILARIOUSLY superior to the same eyes NAGATO had
> 
> Are you on fucking crack???????????????????



NAGATO isn't a original user of Rinnegan. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> I would like you to start saying things that arent completely fucking ridiculous if thatd be okay with you
> 
> Before actually
> 
> Before they even went to the valley



You mean where he stated he has come to be familiar with His Rinnegan tech...that doesn't say crap about him being Stronger only more adept with his rinnegan. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> no they fucking arent
> 
> You would need to be on drugs to claim that DRSM Madara can cut JJ Madara post Shinju amp in half


Before we get any Further Sasuke used a* Chidori enhanced Sword* to cut JJ Madara.  He never used that to attack on Naruto.  False equivalent fallacy. 

secondly, Madara doesn't use a sword.  But If DR SM Madara uses Sasuke Sword and has a Way to enhance it cutting Power like Sasuke did then yes he can cut Nerf Jj Madara. 




WorldsStrongest said:


> like...Hello????
> 
> Is there anyone fucking home in there?
> 
> ...



He  doesn't JJ Madara with Light Fang can bisect anything Naruto has or can Make. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Kurama literally doesnt matter on a Juubi+ scale as he himself directly stated
> 
> Your opinions here are complete ass


It not opinion it facts.  Kurama Stated the only they can Have a chance to win is with his chakra. 




WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke being weaker than RSM Naruto or 3 Eyed fucking JJ Madara does nothing at all to provehes weaker than DRSM


It does because you're using False equivalent  to debate here. Sasuke used an enhanced Chidori blade to cut Jj Madara, and then you asked me a stupid Question about DRSM Madara being able to do that when He doesn't even have a sword. Give him Sasuke blade and if he has a jutsu to enhance it cutting power then yes he can cut Juubi Jin.  Even EMS Sasuke using IOS Susanoo was able to Cut JJ Obito 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Stop saying stupid shit
> 
> Its not
> 
> ...


then you need to stop spewing Fallacies while debating. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Glad to see you agree
> 
> So stop employing your own stupid non sequiturs plz
> 
> ...


You were spewing Fallacies while debating. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> In this post, just a few quotes up from here, you said that Sasuke is weaker than DRSM Madara because hes weaker than JJ Madara
> 
> Thats a non sequitur



I can't trust what you say you need to screen shot it and show mere where I mention that, Because both of them are weaker than JJ Madara. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> You cant read or count actually
> 
> Consdiering you missed me directly stating my estimate was merely a ballpark, and then agreed with my incorrect estimate after the fact anyway....
> 
> Now its headcanon that JJ Madara > Pre JJ Madara


Like I said above I had clicked on 4 on accident and when I saw I made a mistake i Went an corrected It. At least i actually have enough respect for the Poster to admit when I accident happened. sometime I type fast to get it over with Like I told you before i don't like to type long paragraph so i type up as fast as possible.  Mistakes are bound to happen.  You never said or mentioned Merely a Ballpark Stop lying.  You out right said 4 and ran with it I can see if you had corrected yourself then i'd respect it more and would have said anything about it because people forget.  You don't have to lie to me about it. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> jesus are you ever worthless to talk to
> 
> Nope


 Let go over your dubious Arguments.

1) you tried to Argue Naruto's Durability> JJ Madara because Sasuke Chidori+ameno Strike didn't Damage Naruto while Sasuke with an ENHANCED CHIRODI blade was able to cut Madara. 

^ Fallacy of false equivalent

2) Then  You  Tried to Argue Crazy Ten tails Obito  Having Rikudou chakra=Kaguya=3 eyed Madara because I said  Both Sasuke and Madara having Rinnegan=Six paths chakra and Derivative of Hagoromo's powers.  As well as stated in the Serious Sasuke's Rinnegan is a suitable replacement to Madara's Rinnegan support the Argument that they are equals. 

^Silly on your part. 

3) then you tried to argue Nagato who isn't even a original user of Rinnegan since he never awakened it

^Silly point on your part. 


4) then you tried to use Boruto content to Argue For Teen Sasuke which has no relevancy at all for this debate. 

^Stupid argument really. 

5)  Then you admitted Sasuke was gifted His Rinnegan so he never actually even Awakened with his potential

^This damaged your point more then helped you because Madara awakened Rinnegan. 

6) then you argued Sasuke is going to Ameno Blitz Madara from the start.  


^This is silly Because he 100 M away from each other, and he couldn't even do that DR JJ Madara who was closer range than that. 

7) then you argued  a plot point which Was shown to you Hagoromo saved Sasuke and Co from being trapped in Kaguya's Dimension for eternity. 

I can show you more but it really getting late and i'm going to reply to your Last post in a quest reply.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 19, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> That solo was clean asf
> _
> 
> There’s really nothing left to discuss:
> Blind Madara > SM Kashin Koji >>>KN0 kid Naruto + Boruto ~ Base Jiraiya >>> Rinnegan Sasuke



Yep, and no doubt the masochist will come back for more ass tearing

I'm thinking g of giving his ass a break

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

You know it's kind of funny when you think about it, because you look at the Naruto community on Youtube, and Madara is rightfully considered to be incredibly strong. Then you look at the Naruto community on Reddit, same thing. Then you look at the Naruto community on Quora, same thing. Then you look at the Naruto community on Instagram, same thing.

And then you look AT THIS FORUM, and people here literally act like Naruto could oneshot Madara with his eyes closed LOL.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I know it doesnt lie thats why I cite it
> 
> So it can shit down your throat
> 
> This kid is literally fucking arguing that Madara getting cut in fucking half BY SASUKE somehow disproves that Sasuke can tag Madara


I said that was nerf Madara that whole point was a plot point in the story.  


WorldsStrongest said:


> jesus christ are you ever a mess
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...



the part where Hagoromo stated he wanted them to stop Madara and He gave them the seals to seal him away. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nowhere
> 
> naruto saying "Me and Sasuke are about to fucking low diff your ass" isnt proof that they cant win solo
> 
> Stop with the non sequiturs



You've yet to show me Sasuke at any point Throwing hands with Madara, and Naruto couldn't even take him while Madara was off guard looking at what Sasuke did. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hit me with this statement applying to the Madara fight and Ill concede


xplain how Sasuke was defeating Madara by himself since you think he can solo Madara.

Even those he struggled with Naruto's clone.





WorldsStrongest said:


> No bullshitting...THATS a statement that says both of them are NEEDED to beat their opponent
> 
> Now find me that referring to Madara




where he said They need to work together to stop Madara. Then sasuke  State sakura and Kakashi was useless shortly after this statement

ou're Just going to pretend like you didn't use a False equivalent fallacy to say Sasuke Normal Chidori strikes on Naruto>Sasuke Chidori enhanced blade on JJ Madara to claim Naruto had greater Durability. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> But yeah no
> 
> Im sure they were totally at full strength
> 
> the debate has been over since you were fucking dishonest enough to claim that DRSm Madara is better than JJ Madara



Yeah, show me where I stated that. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Which is literally what youve done this entire thread
> 
> Ill call you out as long as you keep saying such fucking stupid things


Now, you're Making up head canon  to make me feel bad?  First understand what feat your are debating before you argue. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> And Ill definitely call you out when you think you fucking accomplished something by completely ignoring my entire post and hiding behind 4 scans that literally DEBUNK YOU AND SUPPORT ME


They don't debunk me at all. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Jesus dude
> 
> get a fucking clue
> 
> ...



according to you Adult Sasuke>Teen Sasuke so how does that apply here in this debate? 

Naruto admitted he couldn't beat Madara by himself He isn't above JJ Madara. God Tree only made Madra immortal 


WorldsStrongest said:


> But apparently not above fucking DRSM level
> 
> Fucking log off
> 
> ...


Kinshiki and base Momoshiki are both Weaker than Urashiki and  p1 Jiraiya and Kid Naruto+Boruto were able to kill him so what did you prove exactly that Sasuke can lose for a weeks straight against  someone Kid Naruto with 9 tails+Kid boruto can kill? 

Jiraiya can take hits from that Guy as well. 


We are friends. you just need to stop lying to me, you already know your 100 with me bruh.  You need to be honest with yourself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Alita said:


> You madara shills can type this on your keyboard a million times and it still won't be true. After the recent boruto chapter not only is juudara not one of the stronger god tiers he is in all likelihood one of the weaker ones. Many boruto era god tiers can kick his ass. Deal with it.


We're getting Android Saga here and these guys are saying Vegeta is still the strongest antagonist.   



Fused said:


> And Urashiki was beaten by P1 Kids, Urashiki who is stated by the canon anime promotional guide to be the strongest Otsutsuki. What do you have to say to that? Let's hear your excuse.


Urashiki is a filler character who Kodachi had a problem with, so trying to make out that he places somewhere in the manga canon when he doesn't even give out Karma, powers up by eating his own eyeballs, and has decorative rinnegan only (ninjutsu absorption where?), and even the manga author says he messes things up. Yeah no. He's not even on the Otsutsuki mural.

A character who has to time travel because he can't beat 6PSM Naruto is stronger than a character who babyshakes 6PSM Naruto+Rinnegan Sasuke?

We now have an Android Saga going on with artificial beings between Jigen/Isshiki level and you're:
1. Delusional enough to think Madara is stronger than all of these new villains, above an antagonist who stomped Naruto/Sasuke
2. Using some tv guidebook to say Isshiki is weaker than Urashiki, when anyone with eyes can see the vast gulf between them, and places Urashiki at the bottom rung as an inconsistent filler villain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> We're getting Android Saga here and these guys are saying Vegeta is still the strongest antagonist.
> 
> 
> Urashiki is a filler character who Kodachi had a problem with, so trying to make out that he places somewhere in the manga canon when he doesn't even give out Karma, powers up by eating his own eyeballs, and has decorative rinnegan only (ninjutsu absorption where?), and even the manga author says he messes things up. Yeah no. He's not even on the Otsutsuki mural.
> ...


Another sanctimonious hater who claims to be a Madara fan lol.

Also LOL at comparing Madara to Vegeta.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Another sanctimonious hater who claims to be a Madara fan lol.


It's not hating to accept the truth. You can enjoy a character without being invested in them being the strongest of all times always. It's almost as though there are other reasons to like characters  

Edit for your edit: tbh it's a generous comparison given that saiyan saga Vegeta blows planets up, I feel like you believe in the Kono Madara copy pasta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> It's not hating to accept the truth. You can enjoy a character without being invested in them being the strongest of all times always. It's almost as though there are other reasons to like characters
> 
> Edit for your edit: tbh it's a generous comparison given that saiyan saga Vegeta blows planets up, I feel like you believe in the Kono Madara copy pasta


I like characters who are smart, creative, can come up with elaborated plans and goals, and are not cowards who seek redemption. 

That being said, it's a fact that Madara reached Kaguya's power once he awakened the Rinnesharingan, as Hagoromo ominously foretold.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> I like characters who are smart, creative, can come up with elaborated plans and goals, and are not cowards who seek redemption.
> 
> That being said, it's a fact that Madara reached Kaguya's power once he awakened the Rinnesharingan, as Hagoromo ominously foretold.


*Hagoromo: *He's looking to obtain my mother Kaguya's power, if he eats the chakra fruit spawned by linking all chakra it's all over, by the way my mother's power came from eating the fruit
*You:* ALREADY OVER DOESN'T NEED CHAKRA FRUIT GOD HAS DESCENDED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> *Hagoromo: *He's looking to obtain my mother Kaguya's power, *if he eats the chakra fruit spawned by linking all chakra it's all over*, by the way my mother's power came from eating the fruit
> *You:* ALREADY OVER DOESN'T NEED CHAKRA FRUIT GOD HAS DESCENDED



Not what Hogaromo, unless you have the scan where he says the bold. Also, BZ told us Kaguya is the Jyubi, so it's power is her power.


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> *Hagoromo: *He's looking to obtain my mother Kaguya's power, if he eats the chakra fruit spawned by linking all chakra it's all over, by the way my mother's power came from eating the fruit
> *You:* ALREADY OVER DOESN'T NEED CHAKRA FRUIT GOD HAS DESCENDED


Madara and Kaguya: The only two characters in the verse who had the Rinnesharingan, which grants control over all chakra on the planet (who the fuck cares about the fruit LMAOO).

You: MADARA IS AN ANT COMPARED TO KAGUYA STFU.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Not what Hogaromo, unless you have the scan where he says the bold.






dergeist said:


> Also, BZ told us Kaguya is the Jyubi, so it's power is her power.



And the revived Juubi quite plainly did not contain anywhere close to her full chakra otherwise she could be revived by Black Zetsu implanting her will into any Juubi Jin, instead he has to wait until MT is cast so he can siphon the shinobi populace's chakra as a requirement to recreate her.

The state of her chakra pool is a funny contradiction, much like the details of how Juubi was sealed are a mess, with Kurama's account not matching the events of rikudou chibaku tensei.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara and Kaguya: The only two characters in the verse who had the Rinnesharingan, which grants control over all chakra on the planet (who the fuck cares about the fruit LMAOO).
> 
> You: MADARA IS AN ANT COMPARED TO KAGUYA STFU.


Nice headcanon son. Go fetch me the databook 4 scan that says this.

While you're at it, maybe reread the manga and realise Black Zetsu is the one who siphoned shinobikind's chakra, not Madara, and that Madara's body can't handle that chakra quantity as it was. Black Zetsu, the one who was actually manipulating the gedou mazou all along, the one who was actually retrieving the Zetsu from inside it when everyone thought they were growing them.

Eating the fruit upgrades the one consuming it, allowing them to obtain the vast chakra stolen from the planet's life/lifeforms. Hagoromo says the fruit forming after mugen tsukuyomi attaches everyone to the tree for it to steal their chakra will spell the end of the world, not just attaching people to the tree.

Maybe learn to read the scenario Hagoromo specified, and that panel where Sasuke says Madara's body can't handle the chakra being absorbed.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

Alita said:


> His feats make it clear he is not the strongest. He never fought both fate bros simultaneously unlike momo and isshiki.





Fused said:


> That's not what this anime databook says:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the Boruto anime is canon.



Pretty sure he also directly cucks to Momo and Kinshiki in the anime  

So the guide is BS anyway

It probably means hes the strongest in the O clans lower members or something 

Also yeah feats


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Nice headcanon son. Go fetch me the databook 4 scan that says this.
> 
> While you're at it, maybe reread the manga and realise Black Zetsu is the one who siphoned shinobikind's chakra, not Madara, and that Madara's body can't handle that chakra quantity as it was. Black Zetsu, the one who was actually manipulating the gedou mazou all along, the one who was actually retrieving the Zetsu from inside it when everyone thought they were growing them.
> 
> ...


Lol you shot yourself in the foot by admitting that it was Zetsu who siphoned all chakra and not Madara himself. Zetsu took over Madara's body and lowered his defences so that Madara's body couldn't handle that chakra. If it was Madara himself in control of his body who did that, he wouldn't have been overwhelmed, as he had the same power as Kaguya.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Pretty sure he also directly cucks to Momo and Kinshiki in the anime
> 
> So the guide is BS anyway
> 
> ...


The entire premise of the time travel filler is he runs to the past because he's not strong enough to extract Kurama from adult Naruto, but the guy is stronger than characters who can fight or beat both transmigrants?

It's just next level reaching. TV Guidebook hurrr, most canon source! Straight from Kishi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> And the revived Juubi quite plainly did not contain anywhere close to her full chakra otherwise she could be revived by Black Zetsu implanting her will into any Juubi Jin, instead he has to wait until MT is cast so he can siphon the shinobi populace's chakra as a requirement to recreate her.
> 
> The state of her chakra pool is a funny contradiction, much like the details of how Juubi was sealed are a mess, with Kurama's account not matching the events of rikudou chibaku tensei.



Lol, intellectual dishonesty or misreading. He meant if they enter the IT, they're all dead (end of the world) since nobody would be able to free them and they'llbe turned into a fruit (a lie, since they would actually become White Zetsu or he's mistaken). He tells you Madara is close to him, and trying to attain Kaguya's power. Then he goes onto tell you how IT works, what powers Kaguya had (Rinne-Sharingan), and what she did (cast IT) what powers she had. Do you see the Rinne sharingan on her forehead. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 




And we saw Madara already attain that power, when he awakened the Rinne-sharingan, also we learnt from BZ she is the Jyuubi.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol you shot yourself in the foot by admitting that it was Zetsu who siphoned all chakra and not Madara himself. Zetsu took over Madara's body and lowered his defences so that Madara's body couldn't handle that chakra. If it was Madara himself in control of his body who did that, he wouldn't have been overwhelmed, as he had the same power as Kaguya.


This is bullshit of the highest order. NOTHING on panel says Madara could handle that quantity of chakra without Black Zetsu taking him over. Sasuke plainly says Madara's body can't handle that chakra quantity and is swelling up because of it, it only normalises because of Kaguya taking over.

Likewise NOTHING suggests Madara can do what Black Zetsu did and just omnom chakra remotely from the tree, as Black Zetsu is literally Kaguya's Will and has been controlling the Mazou more finely than any if the Juubi Jin ever did.

Finally, NOTHING says he was on Kaguya's level. The fact her chakra pool is vastly superior to his and her ninjutsu are in a different league makes it clear he doesn't have her power. Having her eye spawn to cast mugen tsukuyomi doesn't suddenly give him a stat boost or other abilities. Imagine having a symptom of you being taken over by her and thinking it means you have comparable power to her. I guess Kawaki is Isshiki level too!

Hagoromo specifically says the world ends if Madara creates a chakra fruit. Not that it ends if he casts mugen tsukuyomi, which is as far as he went.

Read the actual manga lines and not your own twisted headcanon you invented to damage control your favourite and argue that they are the stronkest ever & always will be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- is making some really good arguments. Nice...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> NOTHING on panel says Madara could handle that quantity of chakra without Black Zetsu taking him over.



It doesn't need to be stated because he can already handle the Jyuubi's chakra (a planet equivalent) no difficulty at that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Hagoromo specifically says the world ends if Madara creates a chakra fruit. Not that it ends if he casts mugen tsukuyomi, which is as far as he went.


Complete and dishonest headcanon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

dergeist said:


> It doesn't need to be stated because he can already handle the Jyuubi's chakra (a planet equivalent) no difficulty at that.


Manga says otherwise

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

dergeist said:


> It doesn't need to be stated



Yeah, it does, otherwise you're operating on headcanon, doggo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Manga says otherwise



Nope, Sasuke says otherwise (assumes), he doesn't know Madagascar can't move because of BZ. 

You move from one dishonesty to another, the fact he handles a planets worth means he can't handle more


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Complete and dishonest headcanon.


Seeing as you can't read:



Manga says chakra fruit is endgame. GG.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Nope, Sasuke says otherwise (assumes), he doesn't know Madagascar can't move because of BZ.
> 
> You move from one dishonesty to another, the fact he handles a planets worth means he can't handle more


He quite clearly doesn't handle a planet's worth as the planet is still alive and well, and the quantity taken from the shinobi in MT was enough to cause his body to swell, which is only prevented by Kaguya taking over/rewriting his body into hers, one that can handle that chakra.

Everything you've said is directly contradicted by manga statements and events, you're all headcanon and no canon.


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Manga says otherwise


Not this again...

Madara couldn't stabilize the chakra because Kaguya's will was in control at that point.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Seeing as you can't read:
> 
> 
> 
> Manga says chakra fruit is endgame. GG.


And you learn to read the databooks.



"Holy Tree, Ten Tails being absorbed, all chakra returns to Madara's own hands!"

The end. Databooks are the ultimate canon as they explain ambiguities within the manga. Madara reunited ALL chakra in the universe within his one body. The end.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Not this again...
> 
> Madara couldn't stabilize the chakra because Kaguya's will was in control at that point.


Nice headcanon, do you have a source that says "actually, he can handle that chakra quantity" that isn't your arse?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> And you learn to read the databooks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to separate hyperbole from fact. For example, if he had all chakra in his body, then what did Black Zetsu add to his body? Why did Naruto/Sasuke etc still have chakra?

Your claim is contradicted by every fact going. This doesn't even hold up logically, let alone versus the reality of events.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Nice headcanon, do you have a source that says "actually, he can handle that chakra quantity" that isn't your arse?


"Madara decided to absorb all the IT victims chakra into his body and in the end he turned himself into Kaguya"
Yep that sounds legit...


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> hyperbole


There it is. This "debate" is over. You have no argument left.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> "Madara decided to absorb all the IT victims chakra into his body and in the end he turned himself into Kaguya"
> Yep that sounds legit...


Ignoring the fact that his body being taken over/rewritten is the only reason it didn't explode.

So again, have you got a source to say he can handle that chakra quantity without body modification that isn't your arse?


Fused said:


> There it is. This "debate" is over. You have no argument left.


Honey this was never a debate, just you refuting the manga. You think Madara has all the chakra in the universe in his body which is plainly evident as untrue, I don't need to debate that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Ignoring the fact that his body being taken over/rewritten is the only reason it didn't explode.


LOOOOOL Is this forum the Fan-writing forum? That's nice fanfiction you got there, you have some work ahead of you to complete it, but you're doing good so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> LOOOOOL Is this forum the Fan-writing forum? That's nice fanfiction you got there, you have some work ahead of you to complete it, but you're doing good so far.


His body is about to explode as stated by Sasuke and demonstrated by him turning into a giant balloon eye'd pustule, then gets transformed into Kaguya's body, which is able to handle the chakra.

Pretty clear A->B sequence of events there buddy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> His body is about to explode as stated by Sasuke and demonstrated by him turning into a giant balloon eye'd pustule, then gets transformed into Kaguya's body, which is able to handle the chakra.
> 
> Pretty clear A->B sequence of events there buddy.


Madara would've stopped if he knew the chakra he was taking in was too much for his body don't you think?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Madara would've stopped if he knew the chakra he was taking in was too much for his body don't you think?


Oh, don't you know? Madara in this forum is considered to be a genin in intellect.

Even though he was praised as a fighting genius when he was just a child, and is 100+ years old, and is also able to devise intricate networks of plans and contingencies as well as formulate complex battle strategies in mere seconds... but of course Madara would willingly take in more chakra than he can handle LOL! HE'S THAT DUMB! OF COURSE! WHY WOULD YOU THINK THAT MADARA, THE VISIONARY GENIUS, WOULD BE ABLE TO TELL HOW MUCH CHAKRA HE CAN HANDLE?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Madara would've stopped if he knew the chakra he was taking in was too much for his body don't you think?


So you're backpedalling from "he can handle all the chakra Black Zetsu took in for Kaguya to revive" to "actually he couldn't handle all that chakra", in turn agreeing with me.

Thank you, it took a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> So you're backpedalling from* "he can handle all the chakra Black Zetsu took in for Kaguya to revive" to "actually he couldn't handle all that chakra"*, in turn agreeing with me.
> 
> Thank you, it took a while.


He couldn't handle the chakra because he wasn't in control.
Without Kaguya's will hax and plot he could.
Obito and Kaguya were able to stabalize the chakra so what would prevent Madara from doing the same thing?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

Yay for more stupid shit

how low can this troll go



MYGod000 said:


> Says the guy who can't tell the difference from


You cant tell the difference between 3 and 4

Considering you kept fucking flip floping on what you found more ridiculous in your last post


MYGod000 said:


> Don't worry I Helped you.


No you emabarassed yourself

As youre gonna continue to do with every inane argument you make


MYGod000 said:


> Remember when I asked you to post About the Seals Being meant for Kaguya? still haven't gotten back to me on that one


Remember when I clapped you with it and you ignored it?

Cuz I do

Want the scans again so you can ignore it again like a cuck?

here ya go 



No skin off my nose 



> 4th DB Page 55 said:
> (Otsutsuki Kaguya) As Sasuke was the reincarnation of Indra, his was a person with *a destiny that was attached to the seal of Kaguya. From the Rikudou Sennin, he awakened the Rinnegan and the key to the seal*…That was the evidence of Sasuke's heartfelt (effort) and desire in wanting to rescue the world. While jointly struggling for a long time, outstanding cooperation was shown for the children of prophecy. As expected, it was Naruto and Sasuke, similar to being half (of eachother’s) bodies. Naruto and Sasuke. The power of the two of them, piercing a God…





MYGod000 said:


> I can literally go look for other things I've asked you for that you ran from...but I digress.


And youll find that i creampied you and any of your other troll friends on the topic and you all just ignored it

Cuz all you guys know how to do when it comes to debating...Is not actually fucking debate 


MYGod000 said:


> Lol irrelevant


Nope

Really not


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke Charging up a chidori


Sasuke did no such thing 

As I said the Chidori was barely fucking functional and literally gave out on him

Same with Narutos rasengan

Read the fucking manga they were nowhere near at full power or "charged up"

Fucking troll ass arguments 


MYGod000 said:


> That nice, It doesn't negate the fact that Naruto took a Direct Ameno+Chidori strike while off guard


> Literally watches Naruto guard Sasuke in 2 panels before Ameno is used
> "lel thats nice Naruto was off guard'

Moronic

Actually moronic 


MYGod000 said:


> Sure i do


No

No you dont

You literally just fucking lied about Naruto being off guard to my fucking face

You are worthless to talk to 


MYGod000 said:


> Manga now is opinion?


Dont kid yourself

You have yet to make a proper manga citation


MYGod000 said:


> using Ameno not his actually speed


Never said it was


MYGod000 said:


> which is crap when compared to God tiers.


JJ Post Shinju Madara fucking disagrees 

So eat shit here bud


MYGod000 said:


> in speed sure Sasuke's Strike is a different Story.


"JJ Post Shinju Madara fucking disagrees 

So eat shit here bud"

Hey look an echo


MYGod000 said:


> So you are going to lie right right now LMFAO.


Its not a lie

Theres literally a fucking arrow pointing to a panel that has uncloaked SPSM Naruto in it that states "equals or surpasses Madaras reactions!" right in the fucking scan you listed

Here

Ill help your blind troll ass see it with some quick edits 



the entire fucking entry is about SPSM on its own

its not gonna talk about what an amped SPSM can do genius  

Use your brain


MYGod000 said:


> No where does it say uncloak Naruto=JJ Madara in reaction speed it clearly shows Cloak SPSM Naruto stop Trying to lie.


Already stuffed you into the mattress on this one chief

the article directly references a scene with uncloaked SPSM in it when it makes the statement

And the entire article is about SPSM mode, not SPSM + the powers of other shit added on to SPSM

Get a clue


MYGod000 said:


> That was a 1 rinnegan JJ Madara without the God Tree as well


See?

Its real funny how you will argue with me when i say it refers to the pictured Naruto in the scans and not cloaked SPSM, but youre allowed to say that the comparison only holds between the pictured Madara and SPSM 

Huge hypocritical double standard youve got there

Fucking useless talking to trolls man


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke only has 2-3 uses of the move before he is Tired


No

he has several uses of it before his ability needs to recharge

he doesnt get fatigued

This is like arguing that when a SM timer is up, the users base is now fatigued

Doesnt fucking work that way


MYGod000 said:


> you've not even told me how is he getting in range of Madara


By literally blitzing him with foot speed thats faster than even JJ Shinju Madaras

Ameno isnt fucking needed to creampie DRSM Madara

Sasukes physical stats are more than enough

Dont you kid yourself 


MYGod000 said:


> Says the guy I literally had to walk through what Plot Point was.


No you havent walked me through anything except what a fucking joke you are as a debater 


Your idea of "it was a plot point" is liteerally you arguing that Sasuke is fucking omniscient and is planning to be trapped in kaguyas dimensions when he doesnt even fucking know that Kaguya can do that yet, because he hasnt fucking MET her

your argument is shitty

And you should feel shitty for having thought of it


MYGod000 said:


> you see how you're at the bottom of the barrel now? now you're focusing on Sasuke ameno Because it his only saving grace


No actually Im not

Literally said that Sasuke can blitz his ass without ameno

Dont fucking strawman me troll


MYGod000 said:


> sasuke Stats are below Naruto by a lot


Doesnt need to outstat Naruto to outstat DRSM

Stop with the fucking non sequiturs troll


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto can tank hit BPS Sasuke


NARUTO CAN DO NO SUCH THING HOLY SHIT DUDE SHUT YOUR MOUTH  


MYGod000 said:


> You were talking about how Sasuke power would be too much now you went from that to talking solely about Ameno will blitz.


No 

Im talking about Ameno because you said some stupid shit about Ameno that I took issue with

Ameno isnt my only argument for why Sasuke wins

Im just creaming your argument that Sasuke wont use Ameno is all



MYGod000 said:


> a Nerfed JJ Madara?


> Shinju amped JJ Madara 
> "nerfed"

Yeah no

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> He doesn't need to be in the same tier as him to fight Sasuke.


yes

yes he does

DRSM needs to be at least JJ tier to fight Rinnegan Sasuke who has better feats and scaling than fucking JJs do 

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> The Edo Kages weren't in the same tier as Juubi Obito


Juubito who was jobbing and lost all but on purpose you mean 

Juubito whos also the weakest God tier 


MYGod000 said:


> I said he used it 3 times


Then you said he used it 4 times




MYGod000 said:


> I never said he wouldn't use it


No

You only admitted he used it 3 times in a single fight after you said the stupid shit about him not using it at all

And then I creampied your argument there and you conceded and said he used it at least 3 times in one fight

Your timeline of events here is really shitty 


MYGod000 said:


> I even said Madara healing Negg it anyway.


Which is retarded and you should feel bad for believeing it  


DRSM Madaras healing cant even regrow a limb but you think hes gonna survive bisection and whatever else Sasuke feels like doing to him???

trash

trash on fucking fire

Feel bad for this




MYGod000 said:


> It relevant to my argument


It isnt

Your argument is stupid

Nothing is relevant to your argument aside from that fact

You argued that Ameno is OOC for Sasuke

I proved it wasnt

the fact that Sasuke uses it in every fight hes fucking in isnt relvant to your stance

it debunks it

Cry more


MYGod000 said:


> Their was no concession because I never said he would never use it


yes

yes you did



MYGod000 said:


> People here really need to stop being Delusional. VOTE 2 Sasuke had a 24 hour fight, and in that 24 hours Sasuke used Ameno once against Naruto, but Apparently we are suppose to believe that He spamming Ameno on Madara






MYGod000 said:


> You do Because you said 4


No 

I said "like/about" 4

Like I said before

Learn to fucking read 


MYGod000 said:


> now, you're getting upset because I corrected you.


No

Im running out of patience waiting for you to learn to read at a 1st grade level 


MYGod000 said:


> I didn't say he doesn't use it


Yeah ya did actually


MYGod000 said:


> think what you want the manga points out the truth.


The manga at no point shows Sasuke or any fucking RInnegan user "charging up" their rinnegan

What you said was stupid and wrong 


MYGod000 said:


> he did Absorb the Bijuu into his PS to jump over Naruto's power.


Not before he slapped him with a Chidori he didnt 

Cry more


MYGod000 said:


> Bruh...you acting like you haven't read the manga time and time again in these same debates. You were exaggerating the number to make the feat look more impressive


I was exxagerating to make my argument more impressive?

Really?

Are you that fucking dishonest and insecure that this is what you believe?

You seriously fucking think that my intention was to inflate the number 3 all the fucking way up to the astronimical heights of the number fucking 4??????

You think THATS what i was trying to do?

You are really gonna make this fucking retarded attempt at damage control rather than fucking adnit that you cant read properly and dont know what the word "about" means?

Wow

What trash

Jesus


MYGod000 said:


> don't lie to yourself or to me.


Cant cover up much you revolt me with your inane projections my guy


MYGod000 said:


> It was 3 times


Then whyd you say 4  


MYGod000 said:


> You posted one time where I accidentally clicked the wrong number on my keyboard then I went to correct it.


I like how youre allowed to have typing errors but when someone else is off by a single number for whatever reason, they are stupid and cant count

When really the problem here is that you didnt fucking read what you replied to

Fucking hypocrite 


MYGod000 said:


> you're using Boruto to argue now?


Sure am


MYGod000 said:


> Kinshiki isn't above Kage


He sure is


MYGod000 said:


> p1 Base Jiraiya took a hit can Urashiki


Urashiki who is fodder


MYGod000 said:


> Stated to be above Base Momoshiki and Kinshiki


Literally cucks to them actually 


MYGod000 said:


> He doesn't


He does


MYGod000 said:


> Madara healing factor is par with Naruto with Kurama


No

No it isnt

Show me Madara ever regrowing an organ in an instant at 12 years old


MYGod000 said:


> Madara will just Swap with Limbo clones.


"Pre JJ madara will just react and use Limbo in a situation where JJ Shinju Madara couldnt react at all"

Stop saying stupid shit


MYGod000 said:


> you've yet defend your Previous asinine arguments you have said in threads. People are still waiting for you to respond.


Bitch plz Ive stuffed all comers on every fucking topic until THEY ran 

The fact that I dont stop replying is well fucking known 

Theres literally 1 fucking exception to this and thats because hes on my ignore list 

Which youre fast approaching btw

Your about the same level of "bashing my head into a wall" to talk to 


MYGod000 said:


> I don't downplay Sasuke


> Has literally spent this entire thread arguing that Sasuke, who got a Juubi Jin sized amp, isnt Juubi level
> "i Dont downplay Sasuke"

yes

yes actually you do

By a lot in fact


MYGod000 said:


> I tell the truth and tell it like it is.


No

no you dont

You literally lie and make shit up to make Madara look better and his opponents look worse

you have spent this entire thread arguing that DRSM Madara is better than JJ Shinju Madara and succeeds where he fails against Sasuke

Cuz you dont know what the fuck youre talking about 


MYGod000 said:


> I can make an argument for Naruto's Shadow Clones>Rinnegan Sasuke using just manga.


No

No you cant


MYGod000 said:


> So, because the manga States Sasuke& Madara both have Rikudou chakra...their Rinnegans are equal i'm downplaying?


Like I said

"hurr durr dey both have Rikudo chakra" doesnt mean they are both equals or even close to each other in ability

by that logic, Nagato is Kaguya tier because both have Rikudo chakra

Stop saying stupid shit




MYGod000 said:


> I am a Fan of Sasuke he is literally my top favorite character with Madara. You think I enjoy saying Naruto>Sasuke


Stop with the fucking non sequiturs 

Naruto being > Sasuke doesnt mean Sasuke doesnt creampie DRSM 

Get a clue


MYGod000 said:


> I dislike Naruto with a passion,


Not as much as you dislike whoever Madaras opponent happens to be in any given thread 


MYGod000 said:


> That not how being Objective works


You have yet to be objective even a single time in this thread

Dont kid yourself 

DRSM > Shinju JJ is about as far from fucking objective as it gets 

And its what your entire argument is based on 


MYGod000 said:


> Narrative of the Story is Both Naruto, Sasuke, Madara non jj have Six path chakra


Narraitive of the story is so does Nagato

Doesnt mean all these names are comparable

Stop saying stupid shit


MYGod000 said:


> No, Because JJ Madara uses the Ten tails for it regeneration.


Regen isnt durability 

SO stupid attempt at damage control

Sasuke negged Shinju JJ Madaras durability with a weak Chidori variant 

He will as a result creampie diff anything DRSM has 



MYGod000 said:


> meaningless Ameno strikes are not helping anything here


Nothing meaningless about an ameno strike that can bisect a Shinju JJ faster than he can fucking react 


MYGod000 said:


> I gave you a run down of Madara superior Healing which Sasuke doesn't have


Sasuke doesnt need to heal from attacks that wont fucking hurt him or touch him in the first place

madara will never tag Sasuke here because he wont live long enough

And even if Sasuke let him catch him, hed neg diff block anything with Susanoo


MYGod000 said:


> Madara Neggs with Limbo.


"Pre JJ Madara will react to something that Shinju JJ Madara couldnt react to"

Stop saying stupid shit


MYGod000 said:


> You them Brought up irrelevant Boruto content





MYGod000 said:


> Teen Sasuke


No version of Sasuke is specified in the title actually 

Which means you default to most powerful versions 


MYGod000 said:


> JJ Madara that was nerfed by plot


No

No he wasnt 

Thats just what you say to yourself after you rub one out every night so you can sleep without the nightmares of your body pillow getting cut in half by Eiso 


MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke Rinnegan Is stated to be a suitable Replacement for Madara's rinnegan


No



Nowhere does that mean that Madaras eyes are = Sasukes

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> The story implied there Rinnegan are both equals


No

no it didnt

Madara wanting Sasukes eye doesnt prove their eyes are fucking equals

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> We know that.


Then why did you just argue otherwise 


MYGod000 said:


> He was using Six path Senjutsu


And Sasuke was still faster and stronger than him

Even with a Shinju amp

And this was before Sasuke even mastered his Rikudo powers and got much stronger and faster and more potent Jutsu

How embarrassing for your boy


MYGod000 said:


> Madara stated he has both Naruto+Sasuke Power combined.


And then they beat the fucking snot out of him

All he was saying was he had similar abilities that they had, doesnt mean they are at the same levels

Example

Mitsuki and Kabuto both have the same powers...Senjutsu and Snake shit...

is Mitsuki equal or stronger than Kabuto now?

no

Same way JJ Madara doesnt scale higher than Sasuke or Naruto because he has both of their abilities 


MYGod000 said:


> Story which Stated Sasuke's Rinengan=Madara's Rinnegan


never happened even a single time

Stop saying stupid shit you lost this point already


MYGod000 said:


> If you think Sasuke hiding in the back ground while Naruto do the heavily lifting is Style




Oh thats right

Nowhere fucking near either of them

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> That was a nerf Madara


Nothing nerfed about a JJ amped by the Shinju

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> That was the first time he Touched him


Irrelavant

You said Sasuke cant touch DRSM Madara even with ameno 

meanwhile you just admitted he did touch and fucking humiliate even Shinju JJ Madara without ameno 

Your stance is retarded and makes no sense, and you entirely contradicted it



MYGod000 said:


> That was a plot point


No

No it wasnt

Again

Stop arguing Sasuke is omniscient and planning for things that he doesnt even know exists genius 


MYGod000 said:


> Him cutting Madara in half was a plot point in the story for Hagoromo to bring them back from Kaguya's dimension


No


MYGod000 said:


> Nope, he doesn't as we just went over this, Sasuke isn't going to Be spamming Ameno.
> *Distance: 100M*


Distance is irrelvant 

Sasuke still blitzes with footspeed alone let alone Ameno




MYGod000 said:


> No, He didn't Madara didn't even Get DR until he was JJ.


1 Rinnegan isnt a greater amp than JJ status and the fucking Shinju

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> No tF he isn't.


yes

Yes he is

The dude who outspeeds Shinju JJ Madara and fucking cuts him in half and takes hits from 3 Eyed Madara, and later throws down with cloaked RSM Naruto in BM when uncloaked RSM without BM was kicking the shit out of JJ Madara, is easily JJ tier

Stop saying stupid shit


MYGod000 said:


> We just established that Sasuke can't even Stop 1 Rinnegan JJ Madara


No

Thats your inference 

Not the actual conclusion 


MYGod000 said:


> The Same Hagoromo who Stated Madara's Rinengan Was a Derivative of his own power


Madaras Rinnegan even when amped by the Juubi and the Shinju doesnt touch Hagoromos

Stop saying stupid shit 


MYGod000 said:


> NAGATO isn't a original user of Rinnegan.


Literally irrelvant 

he still has Six Paths chakra

You said that Madara and Sasuke are comparable solely because of the fact they both have Six Paths chakra

I then pointed out that using your logic, this means that Nagato is comparable to DRSM Madara as well because he also has Rikudo chakra

This was to show you how stupid your logic was

And it worked


MYGod000 said:


> Before we get any Further Sasuke used a* Chidori enhanced Sword* to cut JJ Madara


Literally doesnt matter

Chidori >>> Chidori Eiso





Cry more 


MYGod000 said:


> False equivalent fallacy.


Thats not what those words mean

i already stated that Sasuke used a different form of Chidori to cut Madara

I also already pointed out that it was a WEAKER form


WorldsStrongest said:


> He literally negs Post Shinju JJ level durability with a weaker variant of fucking Chidori which is nowhere near his most powerful attack




Nowhere did I equalize them

> genius tries to hit me with afallacy
> Is literally employing a fallacy as he strawmans me with the accusation

Nice moves troll 


MYGod000 said:


> He doesn't JJ Madara with Light Fang can bisect anything Naruto has or can Make.


This is retarded and you should feel bad


MYGod000 said:


> It not opinion it facts.


Nothing you have said YET has had any factual information behind it actually 


MYGod000 said:


> It does because you're using False equivalent to debate here


No Im not

you just cant read

And also dont know what a false equivalence is 


MYGod000 said:


> then you need to stop spewing Fallacies while debating.


Ironic af considering you have yet to make a single post where you dont strawman me AND perform an egregious amount of non sequiturs 

I havent commited a single fallacy yet 

You cant fucking help yourself from spamming them tho



MYGod000 said:


> I can't trust what you say you need to screen shot it and show mere where I mention that


I quoted it

Literally just scroll up 

Also you performed the same non sequitur repeatedly in this post




MYGod000 said:


> 1) you tried to Argue Naruto's Durability> JJ Madara


Because it is

he literally tanked a stronger attack than what cut Shinju JJ in half

Cry more


MYGod000 said:


> because Sasuke Chidori+ameno Strike didn't Damage Naruto while Sasuke with an ENHANCED CHIRODI blade was able to cut Madara.


Its not an enhaced version of Chidori its a weaker variant

Already stuffed you on this 


MYGod000 said:


> ^ Fallacy of false equivalent


Nope

You just cant read

Already pointed out that the Chidori used on Madara was a weaker variant 

At no point did I say Chidori has equal power to that...i said it has BETTER power...Because it does

no false equivalence here 


MYGod000 said:


> 2) Then You Tried to Argue Crazy Ten tails Obito Having Rikudou chakra=Kaguya=3 eyed Madara


No

Thats what you were doing

You said that by simply having Rikudo chakra, both Sasuke and DRSm were comparable 

I just brought up Juubito to show you why your logic was stupid

As he also has Rikudo chakra and yet doesnt compare to Madara or Kaguya

Meaning your logic is flawed


MYGod000 said:


> ^Silly on your part.


Its your own stupid logic that you find silly dude

All i did was follow your logic and provide an analogous example 


MYGod000 said:


> 3) then you tried to argue Nagato who isn't even a original user of Rinnegan since he never awakened it


Literally irrelvant 

Same as above

Brought Nagato up because of your stupid "lel rikudo chakra on both so they equal" point


MYGod000 said:


> ^Silly point on your part.


Again

Its your own stupid logic 


MYGod000 said:


> 4) then you tried to use Boruto content


Cuz thats how you debate with no specified version in the title 


MYGod000 said:


> has no relevancy at all for this debate.


Yes it does



MYGod000 said:


> 5) Then you admitted Sasuke was gifted His Rinnegan so he never actually even Awakened with his potential


Literally irrelevant to how strong he is so cool


MYGod000 said:


> This damaged your point more then helped you because Madara awakened Rinnegan.


No it didnt

As Sasukes Rinnegan is stronger than Madaras even with a fucking Juubi amp


MYGod000 said:


> 6) then you argued Sasuke is going to Ameno Blitz Madara from the start.


No

i argued that he doesnt need ameno at all to blitz actually


MYGod000 said:


> ) then you argued a plot point which Was shown to you Hagoromo saved Sasuke and Co from being trapped in Kaguya's Dimension for eternity.


Its not a plot point thats just your own retarded damage control

As Ive already gone over


MYGod000 said:


> I can show you more


And embarass yourself at the same time

As thats all you did with this post


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Mar 19, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> He couldn't handle the chakra because he wasn't in control.
> Without Kaguya's will hax and plot he could.
> Obito and Kaguya were able to stabalize the chakra so what would prevent Madara from doing the same thing?


Obito had LESS chakra than Juubi Jin Madara, what are you on?

That chakra is the chakra from every living thing on the planet tied to the tree, nit thr chakra of the tree Obito separated from his body.

Holy crap. His body can't handle that quantity of chakra, this is clearly illustrated and stated on panel. You even turn around and say he'd know when to stop if he were absorbing it himself, now you go back to "actually he can handle all of it."

No he can't, there isn't even proof he csn gather the chakra that way as only BZ/Kaguya do. Hagoromo says the world ends if Madara creates a new chakra fruit by tying everyone to the tree long enough. He also says Kaguya's power came from the fruit.

This is very clear to anyone not making shit up. Kaguya's power came from the fruit. Madara knows of the fruit. Hagoromo says he's now seeking mother's power. Hagoromo then says the chakra fruit's creation must be stopped as it will signal the end of the world. He then says he would like them to stop Madara.

Somehow you read this as "he's already got Kaguya level power and can handle everyone's chakra in his body without the fruit, my word > Hagoromo & Sasuke!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Obito had LESS chakra than Juubi Jin Madara, what are you on?
> 
> That chakra is the chakra from every living thing on the planet tied to the tree, nit thr chakra of the tree Obito separated from his body.
> 
> ...


Kaguya was fighting naruto and sasuke with the same quantity of chakra that Madara managed to collect from IT victims. She was not operating on a higher level than what Madara made possible.

“all chakra returns to madara’s own hands” is not a hyperbole..it might not be TECHNICALLY correct but it’s basically ALL when he has 99.99%. Juuustt enough for the world not to end.

We saw kaguya’s power without the fruit during the war. Madara doesnt need to eat the fruit to control the power since him and the divine tree are merged hence immortality and Rinneisharingan. If we go by the databook, kaguya gained the rinneisharingan and (obviously immortality) only after she ate the fruit of the tree. In other words madara is already one with the tree as appose to kaguya who had to consume the fruit to merge. How do you control a bijuus power? You merge with it, become jinchuriki. It’s the same here. All he had to do was now bring it all back_ “with shinju absorbed, all chakra returns to madara’s own hands!”_ Notice the context? I didnt need the databook to tell me this, but it’s a good reference point for the people that dont get it.

Hagoromo is well aware of the quantity of chakra his mother had and implied madara is very capable of reaching her power with the divine tree. Nuff said. So why couldnt madara handle it? The obvious factor: *black zetsu*. Whom nobody predicted. Kaguyas power isnt unreachable. She just happened to eat the chakra fruit in one go, whereas Madara was eating it bite by bite- so to speak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yay for more stupid shit
> 
> how low can this troll go
> 
> ...


I already told you that was a Typo.  You're so desperate to be right your using a ease mistake. I even said I went and corrected it when I saw it said 4 instead of 3.  This is the second Time I said to tell you this


WorldsStrongest said:


> No you emabarassed yourself
> 
> As youre gonna continue to do with every inane argument you make



The only person embarrassing themselves here is you continuing to use Typo's, Where I said I made simple error because I was typing fast because it was Late  as Me agreeing with you in some desperate attempt to get a win.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Remember when I clapped you with it and you ignored it?
> 
> Cuz I do
> 
> ...



So...Hagoromo Awakened and Gifted Sasuke with the Rinnegan Not Sasuke on his own potential.
The only thing that Proves is Madara, and Hagoromo were the only ones who Legitimately  awakened the Rinnegan.

Black Zetsu Disagrees since he stated  Hagoromo was ignorant of his plan and even Had time to Rewrite his own Teaching on the uchiha stone tablet.   when both sources conflicted with one another which do you go with?


WorldsStrongest said:


> And youll find that i creampied you and any of your other troll friends on the topic and you all just ignored it
> 
> Cuz all you guys know how to do when it comes to debating...Is not actually fucking debate



you know Nothing of what you speak of.  If using typing error is your definition of Cream pie someone then you have seriously falling standards when it comes to winning debates.  LMFAO stop it,  you and all your Boruto elitist saying Black Zetsu>Madara in every debate isn't Trolling?  Then you're upset with me when I'm bring brutally honest...You'd rather i lie


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope
> 
> Really not



It was relevant You know what funny, in that Databook you used for Sasuke not once where it stated that  Surpassed Madara or even was relevant towards him while for Naruto it at least said they have equal Reaction speed.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke did no such thing
> 
> As I said the Chidori was barely fucking functional and literally gave out on him
> 
> ...



Naruto was Weakened as well, so they were on the same Tier in fighting at that point. stop making excuses.


WorldsStrongest said:


> > Literally watches Naruto guard Sasuke in 2 panels before Ameno is used
> > "lel thats nice Naruto was off guard'
> 
> Moronic
> ...



What he did prior is irrelevant because the end Result is what we are looking at just like you people ignore Prior what Madara was doing but continue to use Black Zetsu  which was a Deus Ex Machina as the end result.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> No you dont
> 
> ...



When your Back is turned to your opponent while they are attacking you that is called off guard.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Dont kid yourself
> 
> You have yet to make a proper manga citation



I've made several and you still ignored that because of your bias and inability to be objective.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Never said it was


Then we have no Proof out side of ameno that Rinnegan Sasuke movement speed>EMS Sasuke movement speed.


WorldsStrongest said:


> JJ Post Shinju Madara fucking disagrees
> 
> So eat shit here bud


I don't need to eat anything, Because none of that was actual Movement speed.


WorldsStrongest said:


> "JJ Post Shinju Madara fucking disagrees
> 
> So eat shit here bud"
> 
> ...



You see where it showed Cloaked SPSM Naruto not Base SPSM Naruto Like you tried to claimed  awhile ago.

It literally shows PRe- God Tree JJ Madara.

For the most part the scale is this:

Ameno>Cloaked SPSM Naruto reaction speed>Pre- God Tree JJ Madara

you see how much more sense it makes when you are truthful about stuff?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Already stuffed you into the mattress on this one chief
> 
> the article directly references a scene with uncloaked SPSM in it when it makes the statement
> 
> ...



It didn't Stuff me at all, because Madara only Gained immortality from Absorbing the God Tree.

Naruto had a hard time even trying to blitz him even when his attention was averted elsewhere.


Naruto Couldn't even blitz him, the same guy who admitted to only gaining complete immortality


WorldsStrongest said:


> See?
> 
> Its real funny how you will argue with me when i say it refers to the pictured Naruto in the scans and not cloaked SPSM, but youre allowed to say that the comparison only holds between the pictured Madara and SPSM
> 
> ...



You talking about me being Hypocrite, then you called me a Troll...yet the only person who trolls in debates is you and your group of misguided individually. In the Thread, you have yet to Cite any source that would validate your argument for Sasuke's Foot movement speed.

You're so big on citations, sources, but I haven't seen evidence from you proving anything just your baseless assumptions.

You will still argue That Sasuke one shots Pre-God Tree JJ Madara even those he is weaker than DRSM Madara, SPSM Naruto, 8th Gate Gai.

Cite a source that validates your Argument for Sasuke Being faster in movement speed than any of the names i just mention here.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> he has several uses of it before his ability needs to recharge
> 
> ...




Sasuke was Fatigued here and needed time to gain more chakra to use his Rinnegan?


WorldsStrongest said:


> By literally blitzing him with foot speed thats faster than even JJ Shinju Madaras
> 
> Ameno isnt fucking needed to creampie DRSM Madara
> 
> ...



Where is it stated in the Databook, or Manga that Sasuke's Foot speed is faster than JJ shinju Madara, DRSM Madara?  Madara said he was quick. I'll wait




WorldsStrongest said:


> No you havent walked me through anything except what a fucking joke you are as a debater
> 
> 
> Your idea of "it was a plot point" is liteerally you arguing that Sasuke is fucking omniscient and is planning to be trapped in kaguyas dimensions when he doesnt even fucking know that Kaguya can do that yet, because he hasnt fucking MET her
> ...



If you want to play dumb i'll walk you through it like your dumb, It doesn't hurt me any at all.  Just helping you out to understand.


WorldsStrongest said:


> And you should feel shitty for having thought of it
> 
> No actually Im not
> 
> ...



You've yet to show any thing to support this claim.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Doesnt need to outstat Naruto to outstat DRSM
> 
> Stop with the fucking non sequiturs troll



I'm waiting for those Citations, sources.  You have too much pride  to even admit defeat when you've lost.


WorldsStrongest said:


> NARUTO CAN DO NO SUCH THING HOLY SHIT DUDE SHUT YOUR MOUTH






He did he took his attack even the clones did.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> Im talking about Ameno because you said some stupid shit about Ameno that I took issue with
> 
> ...



Just like you said I claimed Sasuke will never use Ameno but  when I asked you to show me where I said this at you yet to post when and where I said this at. You had time to cite where I had a typo in my argument, but you have yet to show me where i said what you're claiming I said.


WorldsStrongest said:


> > Shinju amped JJ Madara
> > "nerfed"
> 
> Yeah no
> ...



You didn't even comprehending why I was saying he was Nerfed kid but you written it off as Me saying "Stupid shit"  I said he was nerf because he wasn't even using half his arsenal which would have easily killed Naruto or Sasuke.


WorldsStrongest said:


> yes
> 
> yes he does
> 
> ...



Since you wanted to use Adult Sasuke i'll Do this Shin wasn't JJ Tier and he was able to Fight Rinnegan Sasuke.

Obito Wasn't JJ tier and he was able to react to JJ Madara.  He even Had Madara worried and Thinking about using Limbo until he decided not to because Obito had his Rinnegan.  Obito while weakened did all this right after Stabbing JJ Madara...so Yes, DRSM Madara can Slice JJ Madara in half as long as he has a Sword.

7th Gate Gai wasn't JJ tier when he attacked JJ Madara.

Madara was literally making up a plan on how he was going to attack them. If Being JJ tier make your speed soo far ahead of everyone else what was the point in making a plan when you can blitz them casually?  You are wanking Sasuke too much, literally any Top Tier Kage can react to God tiers as well as damage them.  The difference is *All* JJ can Negate all jutsu attack into nothingness excepted Senjutsu base Jutsu attacks.


Even Base SM Naruto was able to Damage a JJ with a Senjutsu based attack.





WorldsStrongest said:


> Juubito who was jobbing and lost all but on purpose you mean
> 
> Juubito whos also the weakest God tier



He isn't the Weakest well if you're comparing him to Madara, Kaguya, and Hagoromo then sure.  but I can argue he is above Hamura and pre-JJ Hagoromo by a Good Margin Supported by the Fact it took both Pre-Jj Hagoromo and Hamura to defeat the Ten tails.    This Ten tails in the 4th War is Much more powerful than the one back then.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Then you said he used it 4 times


You're concession is accepted Because I already explained to you Multiple times on here  It was a typo it was meant 3 but I accidentally click 4, and didn't realize that until After i sent it so i went and Edited it and i even told you I made a Mistake and you still trying to use that as a way to win such a petty argument.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> You only admitted he used it 3 times in a single fight after you said the stupid shit about him not using it at all
> 
> ...



Like I said ad nauseam  at this point.  you're concession is still accepted.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Which is retarded and you should feel bad for believeing it
> 
> 
> DRSM Madaras healing cant even regrow a limb but you think hes gonna survive bisection and whatever else Sasuke feels like doing to him???
> ...



Healing factors are irrelevant when you don't have a counter for it?   Naruto can't Regrow a limb Neither so what your point?  Nor can Sakura or Tsunada who healing is arguably better than Naruto's and Hashirama.

It doesn't change the fact that they have healing TF.

How is he going to Bisect him for 100 meters away?


WorldsStrongest said:


> It isnt
> 
> Your argument is stupid
> 
> ...



I never argued that your concession is accepted because I asked you to show me where said he isn't not using Ameno in this battle, and you've yet to post this source at all.  I simply said he isn't spamming it given what we seen in the story he used it a maximum of 3 time in each battle except Kaguya fight, and VOTE 2 fight where he only used it twice if even that many time.


WorldsStrongest said:


> yes
> 
> yes you did



OMG this guy still talking about this when I already explained it, Nice attempt at Red Herring where is the coherency at? you're literally going off topic when I just explain that whole situation to you.
So you're Conclusion is...Because I said  He isn't Spamming Ameno=Me saying He can't use it?



You literally Asserted that I said He can't use it period just because I said he isn't going to be spamming the move????


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> I said "like/about" 4
> 
> ...



You're the only one who is having Trouble read here. I explained this already, in detail.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> Im running out of patience waiting for you to learn to read at a 1st grade level



Don't deflect your struggles on me, I explained this to you already and you still having a hard time comprehending what was said.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Yeah ya did actually


No, if you can Read, i said he not spamming it, doesn't imply or infer that He can't use it.


WorldsStrongest said:


> The manga at no point shows Sasuke or any fucking RInnegan user "charging up" their rinnegan
> 
> What you said was stupid and wrong


Well, the manga then changes that when Sasuke stated he doesn't have enough chakra to use his left eye.




WorldsStrongest said:


> Not before he slapped him with a Chidori he didnt
> 
> Cry more


which did 0 damage.


WorldsStrongest said:


> I was exxagerating to make my argument more impressive?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



Because you said he used It 4 times, Which he never did.  with Madara he used it 3 times, against Kaguya he used it 2 times, against Naruto he used it once maybe twice.  Then you tried to Lie and say you said you was giving out a ballpark number in your post which you never even implied the number maybe off.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Cant cover up much you revolt me with your inane projections my guy
> 
> Then whyd you say 4


I explained it already. I told you out right it was Late at night  I was typing as fast i could so i can pass out and go to sleep.  I even told you mistakes are about to happened.  I mentioned it in full detail  4 was meant to be 3.  I didn't look over it until It was already sent out when I went to change it.


WorldsStrongest said:


> I like how youre allowed to have typing errors but when someone else is off by a single number for whatever reason, they are stupid and cant count
> 
> When really the problem here is that you didnt fucking read what you replied to
> 
> Fucking hypocrite


some time I don't read what I reply to but that only when It a whole novel, I already told you i don't like to reply to long messages.

Regardless at least I  am able to admit to things like this,  you would rather live a lie until someone calls you out on it.  then you won't reply back or admit you were wrong.  Just like with the Sasuke stuff you would rather I lie and exaggerate his feats to put him up higher tiers. as much as i love sasuke as a character i can't do that, but me telling the truth about Sasuke is downplaying and trolling according to you.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sure am
> 
> He sure is
> 
> ...



Kinshiki isn't above Kage he was stomped by them, and they were taking hits from him like nothing.

Too bad urashiki is stated to be strongest in the clan out side of Transformed Momoshiki.

Naruto in part 1 regrowing Organs then he should have been able to regrow his arm then.


WorldsStrongest said:


> "Pre JJ madara will just react and use Limbo in a situation where JJ Shinju Madara couldnt react at all"
> 
> Stop saying stupid shit


PIS moment you act like Substitution jutsu doesn't exist, Madara is able to substitute his Limbo clones when ever he wants.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Bitch plz Ive stuffed all comers on every fucking topic until THEY ran
> 
> The fact that I dont stop replying is well fucking known
> 
> ...



no need to get hostile.  Just like I had to tell you repeatedly the same thing stop it. again you claim I was trolling, the only one who is trolling is you.  I don't put people on ignore list,  I like to give everyone the Opportunity  to debunk me.  I can understand why you would put someone on there.


WorldsStrongest said:


> > Has literally spent this entire thread arguing that Sasuke, who got a Juubi Jin sized amp, isnt Juubi level
> > "i Dont downplay Sasuke"
> 
> yes
> ...



Rinnegan Sasuke didn't Get a Juubi amp, the Databook you Cited doesn't even Validate your claim that Sasuke Got more powerful than  Juubi jin or even on the level of a juubi jin. I mean that type of stuff will definitely be Noted, implied, Mentioned  in some form or fashion in the story since that was a pivotal moment in the series.

If you're Talking about BPS Sasuke, then I'll Concede that he got a near Juubi amp however...

The Ten tails is stated to be beyond the combined chakra of all tailed Beast.

If were being honest That was just talking about Ten tails in general, so it can easily be talking about the first form Ten tails.

Like I just cited in this thread Naruto only has small pieces of each tailed beast.  He is a psudo Juubi Jin not a perfect Juubi Jin.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> no you dont
> 
> ...



Well, First off I don't lie i'm truthful about everything.

secondly,  I don't make his opponents lost worse boruto Made Naruto and Sasuke look worse if anything I just show the truth. I don't hold information and if I'm wrong on it I'll admit i'm wrong like any normal human would and should do.

No, I never said He was better stop Strawman Fallacy me.  I said he can damage him and if he has a sword with the right Jutsu he can slice him in half:



If JJ tier was so vastly beyond the rest Madara should easily be able to just blitz everyone  i Just showed here.

At least i cite  my sources to validate my arguments you've not shown one piece of evidence that supports your Dubious claims of Sasuke being able able to ameno blitz from the start of the battle especially from 100 meters away.



WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> No you cant



I actually can,  Just going off his VOTE 2 battle  you can. weather you want to accept that is another thing.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Like I said
> 
> "hurr durr dey both have Rikudo chakra" doesnt mean they are both equals or even close to each other in ability
> 
> ...


First off, Kaguya is stated by the Story to be>PRe-Jj Hagoromo who created the moon.

By default she is>Nagato, even if she was feat-less.

secondly, You've not made really any attempts to disprove that. so far, all we've gather is Sasuke and Naruto have Higher reaction speed than a DRSM Madara, but nowhere in that argument does it imply they are more powerful than him.

I conceded that SPSM Naruto>DRSM Madara.   Because he has all the tailed beast+SM. while Madara has a PS which rivals the Tailed Beast+SM.  in the story the narrative States Sasuke's Rinnegan= 1 of Madara's Rinnegan.
Obito stating Madara's Rinnegan was so strong that he almost lost himself.

We have Statements here that each of Madara's Rinnegan holds Strong amounts of charka.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Stop with the fucking non sequiturs
> 
> Naruto being > Sasuke doesnt mean Sasuke doesnt creampie DRSM
> 
> Get a clue


Both of them are Weaker than SPSM Naruto,  However, DRSM Has SM on top of his Six paths chakra, while Sasuke just has Six paths chakra.  I also admitted if this is Sasuke with the Seals then he wins. but if this is non seal Rinnegan Sasuke than Madara win.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Not as much as you dislike whoever Madaras opponent happens to be in any given thread



I actually dislike Naruto the most in the series...(well i may like him more than sakura the useless ninja that she is), because everything came to him too easy.

there was a time I actually Liked Neji from Part 1 more than Sasuke, but after that VOTE fight when It showed him doign a Modified Liger Bomb Busting Naruto's Head on that bolder I changed and started my road to being a Huge Sasuke fan.

and to this very day I'm still a bit salty that Sasuke should have Gained MS then since he Killed that dude and broke his neck.
Neji still my secrete Favorite with Madara&sasuke.



WorldsStrongest said:


> You have yet to be objective even a single time in this thread
> 
> Dont kid yourself
> 
> ...


I literally Said  on this page or the last page If This is Sasuke with the Yin Seal which is SPS than Sasuke wins.  How is that not being Objective? If this is Sasuke Without the Seal than Madara wins Because he has SM on top of his Six paths Chakra which sasuke Lacks After the Seals were gone.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Narraitive of the story is so does Nagato
> 
> Doesnt mean all these names are comparable
> 
> Stop saying stupid shit



Because He has Madara's Rinnegan.   Don't be silly i just told you Madara and Sasuke are original users of Rinnegan. Nagato isn't.

You wouldn't assume If Tsunada took Sasuke Rinnegan and transplant it as meaning she is now Above Obito would you?

Stop with these Stupid Examples to prove a a baseless point.  the narrative also stats Original Rinnegan users>>>Transplanted Rinnegan users.




WorldsStrongest said:


> Regen isnt durability
> 
> SO stupid attempt at damage control
> 
> ...



Where was it stated it was weak Variant?  Because if he used that Against Naruto he is defeated.

That same Variant Chopped Kinshiki blades in half.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nothing meaningless about an ameno strike that can bisect a Shinju JJ faster than he can fucking react
> 
> Sasuke doesnt need to heal from attacks that wont fucking hurt him or touch him in the first place
> 
> ...



You're the one who isn't being Objective here.  Look at This dubious Argument...Seriously so he is going to No sell  All of Madara's Attacks stop...Get some help.  Even Kage could Damage Kinshiki and base Momoshiki.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No version of Sasuke is specified in the title actually
> 
> Which means you default to most powerful versions



If we are using the Most powerful Version of Sasuke then he wins.  If this is Rinnegan VOTE 2 Sasuke then Madara wins.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> No he wasnt
> 
> Thats just what you say to yourself after you rub one out every night so you can sleep without the nightmares of your body pillow getting cut in half by Eiso



He was nerfed because He didn't even use half his arsenal. Again, you argued I'm not being Objective, when in fact you're the one who isn't being Objective here. Madara has a whole  Prethra of attack that he didn't even use.  were suppose to pretend like He just forgot them.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't Read then...Madara verbatim Says: *We and Sasuke Share the Same Relationship beyond just blood, then I think Your eye will suit me Quite fine!!!

^*How does that not imply they eyes Are Equals when He concluded that Sasuke's eye would be a Suitable replacement for his own eye? Which is Stated to have Strong enough chakra to make Obito nearly go insane and lose him? come on now common sense


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> no it didnt
> 
> ...



It do if you want to do semantic that fine but the fact is Madara concluded Sasuke eye would be a nice Replacement for his own.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Then why did you just argue otherwise


What exactly did I argue against...since you didn't clarify.  in the future let shorting these type of Debates because i really don't like typing long crap like this at all.


WorldsStrongest said:


> And Sasuke was still faster and stronger than him
> 
> Even with a Shinju amp
> 
> ...



What are you even Arguing here? you need to clarify your point here as to in what way did Sasuke get faster if you're talking about in the Ability to use a S/T then okay. I don't see how that implies Sasuke movement speed or travel speed is anywhere near DRSM Madara let alone JJ Madara.

I disagree that Sasuke got Stronger since he no longer has SPS, and Boruto literally has Sasuke running swamping dimensions in every chapter almost.


WorldsStrongest said:


> And then they beat the fucking snot out of him
> 
> All he was saying was he had similar abilities that they had, doesnt mean they are at the same levels
> 
> ...



You really can't Debate without using Fallacies can't you?  Mitsuki is a 12 year old Kid ofc someone just learning snake Sage  senjutsu isn't going to be stronger than Adult with the same Jutsu who had it for years.

How does that correlate to Madara who has Rinnegan  since he was 80-90 years old? The  First thing he did was undid Hagoromo Seal on the Juubi as an old man.  useless you think anyone random guy with a Rinnegan can  just undo Hagoromo's Jutsu then i seriously think you need to rethink your arguments.


WorldsStrongest said:


> never happened even a single time
> 
> Stop saying stupid shit you lost this point already


It did, and His conclusion was Sasuke's Rinnegan= Good Replacement for his. It would need to be at least equal in power for Madara to even want to attempt to use it.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh thats right
> 
> Nowhere fucking near either of them
> 
> Stop saying stupid shit




He was busy hold down the Limbo clone which Took SPS Sealing+3 TSB jammed in him just to keep him in place as well as Naruto+His clone working together to do it.

Limbo is weaker than the real Madara, and We know Sasuke is weaker than Naruto...you see where i'm  going with this.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nothing nerfed about a JJ amped by the Shinju
> 
> Stop saying stupid shit


he was nerfed because he wasn't using any of his prethra of Jutsu .


WorldsStrongest said:


> Irrelavant
> 
> You said Sasuke cant touch DRSM Madara even with ameno
> 
> ...


I said he is having a hard time touching  not that he can't touch him.




WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> No it wasnt
> 
> ...


I never argued he was omniscient.    I said the slice was a served as a plot device to save them later on in the series.

You keep piggy backing off of that feat as if it actually proved anything when JJ rely on their healing and regeneration

regardless, Sasuke with his Movement speed isn't bending space, nor did he came close to killing Madara.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No


are you disagreeing that Hagoromo didn't save them after he came out from Madara's lower body?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Distance is irrelvant
> 
> Sasuke still blitzes with footspeed alone let alone Ameno


With what Foot speed?  You've yet to prove his foot speed is even Faster than Gai, Naruto,  anyone of note so far. All you're doing is saying nope to everything and calling everything you don't understand stupid.

His movement speed is slower than Naruto's who is only a equal to JJ Madara in reaction speed.



WorldsStrongest said:


> 1 Rinnegan isnt a greater amp than JJ status and the fucking Shinju
> 
> Stop saying stupid shit



Never said it was, I did say It was great enough to make obito go insane, and nearly lose himself.


WorldsStrongest said:


> yes
> 
> Yes he is
> 
> The dude who outspeeds Shinju JJ Madara and fucking cuts him in half and takes hits from 3 Eyed Madara, and later throws down with cloaked RSM Naruto in BM when uncloaked RSM without BM was kicking the shit out of JJ Madara, is easily JJ tier


He didn't out speed him, Otherwise he would have  stopped him from reaching Kakashi and getting his other eye.

Sasuke Speed isn't even Greater than Naruto's who is only equals Madara in reaction speed.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Stop saying stupid shit
> 
> No
> 
> ...


well I asked you with what Jutsu can Sasuke by himself do stop God Tree JJ Madara when HAgoromo needed Six paths CT to seal the Ten tails?


Your concession is accepted.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Madaras Rinnegan even when amped by the Juubi and the Shinju doesnt touch Hagoromos
> 
> Stop saying stupid shit


The databook Stated Madara showed the true power of the Sage of the six paths.  That implies it was above Hagoromo's.

Hagoromo+His brother was needed to do Six paths CT.

He didn't get that ability until he became a JJ.

The tailed Beast  have all gotten stronger since Hagoromo's been gone.
Also, Sasuke Never touched Hagoromo either so stop it.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally irrelvant
> 
> he still has Six Paths chakra
> 
> ...



Because they are original users of the Rinnegan.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally doesnt matter
> 
> Chidori >>> Chidori Eiso
> 
> ...


all this Really does is support my argument that Sasuke Slicing JJ Madara with a Chidori Eiso was a Plot point when a Black Chidori can't even Pierce or damage Madara prior.


All you've done is reinforced my argument

Since black chidori>>>Normal chidori Their is no point in you trying to argue against it so your concession is accepted.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats not what those words mean
> 
> i already stated that Sasuke used a different form of Chidori to cut Madara
> 
> I also already pointed out that it was a WEAKER form


I pointed out that Tanked a black chidori which is stronger than the one Sasuke used against Naruto as well as Mixed with Six paths Senjutsu.  You lost on that one buddy.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nowhere did I equalize them
> 
> > genius tries to hit me with afallacy
> > Is literally employing a fallacy as he strawmans me with the accusation
> ...



It doesn't matter because as I proved Madara can easily tank Sasuke normal chidori and his black Version which is Drenched in six paths sage powers.


WorldsStrongest said:


> This is retarded and you should feel bad


how is it retarded? because you don't like the truth...Because this is truth.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nothing you have said YET has had any factual information behind it actually


I did,  I just dislike Posting things and people ignoring what was posted makes you feel like you wasted your time.  you know like hitting a brick wall. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> No Im not
> 
> you just cant read
> 
> And also dont know what a false equivalence is


I do know what it is, and the fact is Madara has tank 2 Vastly more powerful Attacks. so the fact that he would be affected by a vastly weaker attack is PIS when it was shown  far superior Attack did nothing to him. You didn't even Try to mention it which goes back to what I said about your character, hate that I post the Truth and want me to lie about things to help wank Sasuke and I can't do that.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Ironic af considering you have yet to make a single post where you dont strawman me AND perform an egregious amount of non sequiturs
> 
> I havent commited a single fallacy yet
> 
> You cant fucking help yourself from spamming them tho



you made many Fallacies, but the fact you're unable to see the flaws that you are committing  is a character flaw.

you straw man, You literally asserted that I said Sasuke won't use Ameno Because I said he won't spam it as if that meant he will never use it. come on you can't be this far gone in anger towards me that you will blatantly lie.
you've committed many other fallacies as well but I don't have all day to type this and won't.


WorldsStrongest said:


> I quoted it
> 
> Literally just scroll up
> 
> Also you performed the same non sequitur repeatedly in this post



I know what I said i screenshot it.  Me saying he isn't going to spamming doesn't=Me saying he never going to use it like you been implying.

Stop stawman me.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Because it is
> 
> he literally tanked a stronger attack than what cut Shinju JJ in half
> 
> Cry more



Like I said PIS, Madara tanked 2 Vastly more powerful Attack then the on Sasuke used on Naruto.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Its not an enhaced version of Chidori its a weaker variant
> 
> Already stuffed you on this


black Chidori is an enhanced Version of chidori and is mixed with Six paths sage chakra.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope
> 
> You just cant read
> 
> ...


I can read, You the last person who should be talking about someone reading Mr not spamming an attack=Not being able to use the attack.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> Thats what you were doing
> 
> ...


No, I said Madara and Sasuke are original users of the Rinnegan.  Nagato isn't, his Six path Powers comes from using Madara's Rinnegan.  No he isn't as powerful as either of them.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Its your own stupid logic that you find silly dude
> 
> All i did was follow your logic and provide an analogous example


You didn't provide anything but a silly logic.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally irrelvant
> 
> Same as above
> 
> Brought Nagato up because of your stupid "lel rikudo chakra on both so they equal" point


I said they are both original users of the Rinnegan which counters you anyways.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Again
> 
> Its your own stupid logic


No, that was your logic not mine Because I told you why they were equals.  I also said if this is Seal Sasuke then he wins Because Madara Doesn't have Six paths Sage chakra he has Six paths chakra+Sage charka mixed with it.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Cuz thats how you debate with no specified version in the title


That fine, and Boruto sasuke fodder anyways those.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Yes it does


that fine,  but those people you named were not above Madara sorry, Teen Sasuke would destroy them.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally irrelevant to how strong he is so cool


It Relevant because Sasuke can't beat him so using a PIS which was a plot point to summon Hagoromo and have him S/T them out of KAguya doesn't isn't a good Argument. when I just showed you  before that Scene Madara Tanked Sasuke's black Chidori which is>>>>the chidori Sasuke used in VOTE 2 to hit Naruto with.  Hell at the end of VOTE when Sasuke used his Black Chidori Naruto lost Arm while Madara Tanked it. there goes your whole Argument about Naruto being more durable out the window just that Fast.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No it didnt
> 
> As Sasukes Rinnegan is stronger than Madaras even with a fucking Juubi amp



Hell no it isn't.  Madara showed the True power of the sage of Six paths which includes Hagoromo.   Sasuke CT Wasn't even close to Madara's.  If this is Adult Sasuke then He has no way to attack Limbo which  you need Six paths Sage chakra to even touch. Sasuke no longer has that.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> i argued that he doesnt need ameno at all to blitz actually



Well, then you're foolish because you're Assuming With no evidence to validate your claim that his Movement speed Faster than When nothing from the story supports that at all.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Its not a plot point thats just your own retarded damage control
> 
> As Ive already gone over


I just took Dump on your argument and now I'm smoking on it. I explained to you why it was a Plot point because Madara tanked Two jutsu that vastly Beyond what Sliced him in half.  that like Sasuke Tanking a Susanoo blade(which is stated to be one of the sharpest things in the naruto world)  then Panels later getting cut in half  by a normal Sword.


WorldsStrongest said:


> And embarass yourself at the same time
> 
> As thats all you did with this post


I this point I crapped on you in this response. I'll be shocked if you even make a Proper rebuttal or explain how Weak Variant of chidori was able to cut Madara when We both Just Established  That normal Chidori>>>Chidori Eiso

Black Chidori>>>Normal chidori

Good luck trying to Explain that without sounding like a Hypocrite.  again your concession is accepted.

If you do reply please make it shorter because this was hell for me to reply to such a long post. I get distracted easy so it make it even worse to reply to such a long post.

Edit: made some more typo which i just corrected.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't mind me, but isn't this thread supposed to be Sasuke vs Sage Mode Rinnegan Madara, i.e, the version of Madara that's _not_ a Juubi Jinchuriki? Why is the thread essentially 8 pages of TL;DR's of JJ Madara discussions? How is that pertinent to how a non-Juubi Jinchuriki Madara performs against Sasuke in any way? 

Like, how is saying Sasuke cutting a JJ Madara in half doesn't count because lol plot, or that JJ Madara is as strong/stronger than Kaguya or any of the other inane points... indicating in any way whatsoever that the vastly inferior Madara in the thread title is winning this? 

I'm preaching to the choir at this point since it's already been said, but the fact that Sasuke can hang with a vastly superior Madara means the inferior version he's up against in this thread has no business being pitted against him, and this thread immediately becoming a Sasuke vs JJ Madara thread ironically enough is proof of that.



Mar55 said:


> Five pages of people arguing a version of Madara that isn’t a Jūbi Jin can hang with Rinne Sasuke?


If only they would. They'd be wrong but at least they'd be talking about the version of Madara that's actually in the thread title.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Kage 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

Blu-ray said:


> Don't mind me, but isn't this thread supposed to be Sasuke vs Sage Mode Rinnegan Madara, i.e, the version of Madara that's _not_ a Juubi Jinchuriki?


Yes 

yes it is  


Blu-ray said:


> Why is the thread essentially 8 pages of TL;DR's of JJ Madara discussions?


Because multiple people in here genuinely think DRSM can outperform JJ Madara

Ive seen a handful of the Madara stans in here genuinely argue that Madara has "the full power of Six Paths" even before becoming a JJ

TLDR The prevailing belief seems to be that he barely felt the Juubi or something, and that the Six Paths boost he got from the Rinnegan is more than enough to carry him to Sasukes tier of ability (because both have Rinnegan you see, therefore this means both are dead even in every way...No no no you cant bring up Pain or Nagato because reasons) and then when you throw Hashis SM on top of that, he massively outstats Sasuke (as hes basically a SM Rinnegan Sasuke now right?) and therefore how can Sasuke possibly win against his SM amped self.

Basically its dog shit wrapped in cat shit that also happens to be on fire in terms of credibility


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

@Blu-ray I agree that this shouldn't Be solely about JJ Madara and Kaguya It's crazy that it went eight pages. However, My arguments about Obito being able to Pierce JJ Madara should be Significant evidence that DRSM Madara would be able to accomplish the same feat and Much better, being Vastly more powerful than Rinnegan Obito that was able to accomplish said feat Against JJ Madara. 

We have clear evidence that Even High Kages tiers can fight against God tiers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

Also @MShadows @FlamingRain @LostSelf 

Where da lock at

Really shouldnt have taken this long fam

You know that

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

Blu-ray said:


> Don't mind me, but isn't this thread supposed to be Sasuke vs Sage Mode Rinnegan Madara, i.e, the version of Madara that's _not_ a Juubi Jinchuriki? Why is the thread essentially 8 pages of TL;DR's of JJ Madara discussions? How is that pertinent to how a non-Juubi Jinchuriki Madara performs against Sasuke in any way?
> 
> Like, how is saying Sasuke cutting a JJ Madara in half doesn't count because lol plot, or that JJ Madara is as strong/stronger than Kaguya or any of the other inane points... indicating in any way whatsoever that the vastly inferior Madara in the thread title is winning this?
> 
> ...


Sage mode rinnegan Madara was implied to be  capable of taking down Juubito, right?? Thats straight from the manga, not fanboys making power levels up. So keeping this in mind..obviously this madara would give juubito (juudara level strong let’s say) a difficult time too. He probablyy wouldnt win, but he’d give him trouble for sure ..as in he’d “hang” with him as you put it.

do you now see why SM rinnegan madara and rinnegan sasuke are there there? They aren’t far off when you look at it this way. They’re both capable of doing some serious damage to juubi’s jinchuriki’s, which means theyre they’re roughly equal in prestige, give or take

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Sage mode rinnegan Madara was implied to be  capable of taking down Juubito, right?? Thats straight from the manga, not fanboys making power levels up. So keeping this in mind..obviously this madara would give juubito (juudara level strong let’s say) a difficult time too. He probablyy wouldnt win, but he’d give him trouble for sure as in he’d “hang” with him as you put it..
> 
> do you now see why SM rinnegan madara and rinnegan sasuke are there there? They aren’t far off when you look at it this way. They’re both capable of doing some serious damage to juubi’s jinchuriki’s, which means theyre they’re roughly equal in prestige, give or take



Exactly, That was Edo Madara who said that.


Alive Madara>Edo Madara as per Canon.

For the most part, The only Argument here is that Sasuke was able to Damage JJ Madara. No argument has been stated that Sasuke could single-handled defeat JJ Madara.

Edo Madara doesn't have His 4-5 Limbo clone. This easily put him in contention here if the only Argument the Opposition is saying is Well he can hurt a JJ Tier fighter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Exactly, That was Edo Madara who said that.
> 
> 
> Alive Madara>Edo Madara as per Canon.
> ...


A lot of users here are applying dbz logic in the sense that if x character can touch their enemy this must mean they are the same level...sasuke vs jjmadara..delta vs naruto..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 20, 2021)

Blu-ray said:


> Don't mind me, but isn't this thread supposed to be Sasuke vs Sage Mode Rinnegan Madara, i.e, the version of Madara that's _not_ a Juubi Jinchuriki? Why is the thread essentially 8 pages of TL;DR's of JJ Madara discussions? How is that pertinent to how a non-Juubi Jinchuriki Madara performs against Sasuke in any way?
> 
> Like, how is saying Sasuke cutting a JJ Madara in half doesn't count because lol plot, or that JJ Madara is as strong/stronger than Kaguya or any of the other inane points... indicating in any way whatsoever that the vastly inferior Madara in the thread title is winning this?
> 
> ...


He had someone stronger than him as backup in Naruto against JJ Madara.

Naruto and Sasuke> 1 Rinnegan Madara with Shinju> Naruto(by his own admission)> Sasuke( he needed Bijuu to stalemate Naruto)
Shinju absorbed Madara > Sasuke 
He had to rely on Naruto to deal with Limbo. 

Why would Sasuke who could see Limbo want Naruto who couldn't see it to fight it? 

Naruto fighting something he could see like real Madara and Sasuke dealing with Limbo would've made sense.

How does Sasuke bypass Limbo when he is alone?

He couldn't repeat his blitzing feat at a closer range when Madara came back and was swatted away like a fly by Limbo clones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

Sasuke and naruto vs a villain who’s weaker than them even as individuals.

imagine the suspense...


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I already told you that was a Typo.  You're so desperate to be right your using a ease mistake. I even said I went and corrected it when I saw it said 4 instead of 3.  This is the second Time I said to tell you this
> 
> 
> The only person embarrassing themselves here is you continuing to use Typo's, Where I said I made simple error because I was typing fast because it was Late  as Me agreeing with you in some desperate attempt to get a win.
> ...


This is the longest reply post i’ve ever seen in my entire life. I couldnt even finish it. Maybe i went half way. Youre fucking crazy, but one dedicated mf. Lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 20, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Also @MShadows @FlamingRain @LostSelf
> 
> Where da lock at
> 
> ...



Running to mods, poor form, old bean.

I doubt they're going to lock a thread were civil discussion is taking place.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 20, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> This is the longest reply post i’ve ever seen in my entire life. I couldnt even finish it. Maybe i went half way. Youre fucking crazy, but one dedicated mf. Lol



He did hand out a solo though

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 20, 2021)

The mods should lock this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 20, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Sasuke and naruto vs a villain who’s weaker than them even individually.
> 
> imagine the suspense...


Yeah, people here don't understand basic storytelling.

It's a common problem of VS battles nerds when you think about it. They are so obsessed with their pretty scalings and imaginary numbers about a show with flying rabbits, that they ignore basic storytelling and authorial intent. 

For the sake of an entertaining story, the two protagonists wouldn't be stronger individually than the main antagonist. That's just not how storytelling works. 

And that's the reason why you have nerds claiming that these no-name robots with 2 minutes of screentime can somehow "neg shit diff" (did I get the term right?) Madara.


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 20, 2021)

Wtf

I was thinking this was Juudara. How is this a fight?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 20, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> The mods should lock this thread.


No, it sparked so much replies

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> This is the longest reply post i’ve ever seen in my entire life. I couldnt even finish it. Maybe i went half way. Youre fucking crazy, but one dedicated mf. Lol


Oh, Trust me that was hard. I actually hate replying to long Messages, because I get too easily distracted from it. It took me over an hour to type that. If he ever replies back to that rebuttal I hope he does us all a favor and shorten it or something. I wouldn't even hold it against him if he did.

@AnbuHokage63 I agree.  Sasuke would have been the Best choice to fight Limbo since he could see it at least.  The Implication was pretty obvious that Sasuke couldn't beat 4 Madara which he can't even Touch without Six paths Sage chakra.  Sasuke being the better fighter between Naruto and him, but he also much more Vulnerable since he doesn't have anywhere near the healing that Naruto has.  Limbo would have Ate Sasuke Alive.

Both Rinnegan Sasuke And alive DRSM Madara has the power and Skill to fight  Juubi jin, but they would obviously Lose the fight. Like I just pointed out to my previous opponent Hagoromo needed his Brother just to seal the Ten tails.

Both JJ Madara and JJ Obito>Ten tails; But Somehow  Rinnegan Sasuke going Solo Style is suppose to replicate a feat that Took the combined  might of Pre-JJ Hagoromo+Hamura.




It's complete Asinine logic. Both of them are in the Same tiers. I still stand by what I said, if this is Seal Sasuke then he wins High diff. If it Sasuke without the Seal than Madara wins.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> Wtf
> 
> I was thinking this was Juudara. How is this a fight?



Because DRSM Madara is able to fight JJ just like Sasuke can.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Yeah, people here don't understand basic storytelling.
> 
> It's a common problem of VS battles nerds when you think about it. They are so obsessed with their pretty scalings and imaginary numbers about a show with flying rabbits, that they ignore basic storytelling and authorial intent.
> 
> ...


Because they ignore the _narrative_ and completely focus on "feats" which obviously distorts the message the author is driving home.
So for example, while it's made clear in the manga Madara > = Naruto and Sasuke, they'll point out how Sasuke stabbed madara as to say "hey look Sasuke > Madara!". Just completely taking "feats" out of context/story narrative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 20, 2021)

Still find it hilarious how 40+ people think someone with 1 Rinnegan beats someone with *2 Rinnegan and nigh-perfect regeneration capabilities (Hashirama's cells).*


T-Bag said:


> Because they ignore the _narrative_ and completely focus on "feats" which obviously distorts the message the author is driving home.
> So for example, while it's made clear in the manga Madara > = Naruto and Sasuke, they'll point out how Sasuke stabbed madara as to say "hey look Sasuke > Madara!". Just completely taking "feats" out of context/story narrative.


And when they do take the "feats" into account they are disingenuous.

Like when they claim Naruto > Madara just because he made him retreat, ignoring the fact that Madara then got a massive power boost from the Divine Tree, 2nd Rinnegan, and Rinnesharingan.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Still find it hilarious how 40+ people think someone with 1 Rinnegan beats someone with *2 Rinnegan and nigh-perfect regeneration capabilities (Hashirama's cells).*
> 
> And when they do take the "feats" into account they are disingenuous.
> 
> Like when they claim Naruto > Madara just because he made him retreat, ignoring the fact that Madara then got a massive power boost from the Divine Tree, 2nd Rinnegan, and Rinnesharingan.


oh, the...
1 rinnegan Madara *= *2 rinnegan + immortal Madara *=* 2 rinnegan  + immortal + "Perfect Doujutsu " Madara


yeah..


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

What I find Hilarious is that even looking at the Databook On Sasuke...it doesn't imply or State Sasuke surpassed Madara. 




Working together they can Piece a God.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blk (Mar 20, 2021)

How is it possible that this thread went on for 9 pages 


Rinnegan Sasuke is more or less on par if not stronger than JUUBIDARA.

Let alone this version...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

blk said:


> How is it possible that this thread went on for 9 pages
> 
> 
> Rinnegan Sasuke is more or less on par if not stronger than JUUBIDARA.
> ...



no he isn't on par with any form of JuubiDara.  He can only  get  meaningless strikes on him, Which even Obito who is leagues weaker than this Madara can also react to and pierce him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

blk said:


> How is it possible that this thread went on for 9 pages
> 
> 
> Rinnegan Sasuke is more or less on par if not stronger than JUUBIDARA.
> ...


Nah, even Juubito would beat Sasuke.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Because DRSM Madara is able to fight JJ just like Sasuke can.


Sasuke has JJ levels speed. Madara wouldn’t be able to perceive him.

Sasuke is better than Madara in ever feasible way at this point(Rinnegan Madara that is)


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> "Madara doesn't have Rikudou chakra without Ten Tails"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rinnegan isn’t Rikudo chakra, it’s his Dojutsu.

Edo Madara, blind Madara, 1R transplanted Madara - none of them possessed Rikudo Chakra. This is specifically why Madara absorbed Hashirama’s SM, it was his plan to use it to fight a JJ (Obito) but thanked Naruto for doing it for him, a non issue for anyone with Rikudo chakra as Sasuke showcased by splitting a Juubi Jin in half with ease.

Neither does EMS Sasuke or EMS Madara who awakened Indra’s Dojutsu, Indra possessed Rikudo Chakra from literal birth.


----------



## Fused (Mar 20, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Rinnegan isn’t Rikudo chakra, it’s his Dojutsu.
> 
> Edo Madara, blind Madara, 1R transplanted Madara - none of them possessed Rikudo Chakra. This is specifically why Madara absorbed Hashirama’s SM, it was his plan to use it to fight a JJ (Obito) but thanked Naruto for doing it for him, a non issue for anyone with Rikudo chakra as Sasuke showcased by splitting a Juubi Jin in half with ease.
> 
> Neither does EMS Sasuke or EMS Madara who awakened Indra’s Dojutsu, Indra possessed Rikudo Chakra from literal birth.


Lol.

Following that logic, Jiraiya has Rikudou chakra because his Senjutsu arts can hurt a Ten Tails Jinchuuriki.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Rinnegan isn’t Rikudo chakra, it’s his Dojutsu.
> 
> Edo Madara, blind Madara, 1R transplanted Madara - none of them possessed Rikudo Chakra. This is specifically why Madara absorbed Hashirama’s SM, it was his plan to use it to fight a JJ (Obito) but thanked Naruto for doing it for him, a non issue for anyone with Rikudo chakra as Sasuke showcased by splitting a Juubi Jin in half with ease.
> 
> Neither does EMS Sasuke or EMS Madara who awakened Indra’s Dojutsu, Indra possessed Rikudo Chakra from literal birth.



??

Asura + Indra = _Rikudou_ which translates to "Six paths", via this chakra you awaken the Rinnegan (hello Sasuke, hello madara)
Sage mode is not Rikudou , only "Six paths Sage mode" which is next level.

So sage mode is to Six Paths Sage mode as Sharingan is to Rinnegan...


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 20, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Rinnegan isn’t Rikudo chakra, it’s his Dojutsu.
> 
> Edo Madara, blind Madara, 1R transplanted Madara - none of them possessed Rikudo Chakra. This is specifically why Madara absorbed Hashirama’s SM, it was his plan to use it to fight a JJ (Obito) but thanked Naruto for doing it for him, a non issue for anyone with Rikudo chakra as Sasuke showcased by splitting a Juubi Jin in half with ease.
> 
> Neither does EMS Sasuke or EMS Madara who awakened Indra’s Dojutsu, Indra possessed Rikudo Chakra from literal birth.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> Sasuke has JJ levels speed. Madara wouldn’t be able to perceive him.
> 
> Sasuke is better than Madara in ever feasible way at this point(Rinnegan Madara that is)



Why wouldn't he be able perceive his Movements When Rinnegan Obito was able to perceive JJ Level speed?  Sasuke movement speed isn't above Rinnegan Madara's speed Movement speed.













However, Ameno speed is but that is irrelevant if he is unable to Spamm it.


even Edo Madara has Statements of being able to Weakened JJ Obito.

Sasuke isn't Beating JJ, unless your arguing that Rinnegan Sasuke>Pre JJ Hagoromo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Rinnegan isn’t Rikudo chakra, it’s his Dojutsu.
> 
> Edo Madara, blind Madara, 1R transplanted Madara - none of them possessed Rikudo Chakra. This is specifically why Madara absorbed Hashirama’s SM, it was his plan to use it to fight a JJ (Obito) but thanked Naruto for doing it for him, a non issue for anyone with Rikudo chakra as Sasuke showcased by splitting a Juubi Jin in half with ease.
> 
> Neither does EMS Sasuke or EMS Madara who awakened Indra’s Dojutsu, Indra possessed Rikudo Chakra from literal birth.




So Madara Getting the Rinnegan was just for decorations then? 

Madara already had *Six paths chakra*, what he didn't have was *six paths Senjutsu chakra *which is what you gain from  Absorbing the ten tails. 


He absorbed SM From Hashirama because SM is the only way to Harm Juubi Jin.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 20, 2021)

The kids were humiliating juubi jin madara.....non cloaked naruto 3 paneled the fucker and lold limbo blindisde even without knowledge. This sasuke is significantly stronger then said version of naruto. He was legit blitzing shunjudara left and right , and we have people arguing a non jin version stands a chance  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 21, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Why wouldn't he be able perceive his Movements When Rinnegan Obito was able to perceive JJ Level speed?  Sasuke movement speed isn't above Rinnegan Madara's speed Movement speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be honest with your self dude...

Do you seriously think Rinnegan Madara can react to Rinnegan Sasuke’s speed when it was praised by JJ Madara who is miles faster than Pre- JJ Madara???

I agree that Sasuke can’t beat JJ Madara without Naruto’s help. But no way in hell is Pre JJ Madara.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 21, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> Be honest with your self dude...
> 
> Do you seriously think Rinnegan Madara can react to Rinnegan Sasuke’s speed when it was praised by JJ Madara who is miles faster than Pre- JJ Madara???
> 
> I agree that Sasuke can’t beat JJ Madara without Naruto’s help. But no way in hell is Pre JJ Madara.


I am always Honest with himself.

JJ Madara comment about Sasuke's Speed didn't go past: *But Sasuke still is pretty quick*.

Sasuke can't Beat JJ Obito as well, let not wank him.  The Ten tails alone is>Pre-JJ Hagoromo+Hamura


unless you think Teen Rinnegan Sasuke>Pre-JJ Hagoromo+Hamura he is losing against any JJ.

He is power enough that he can fight Against them, but Like I was saying here to you so is Rinnegan Madara.

Madara Prior to Rinnegan was already equal to SM Hashirama while in EMS.

EMS Madara=Alive SM Hashirama>Edo SM Hashirama>=BSM Naruto


This with the minimal of Scaling here, you're overrating things Here. Even Rinnegan Obito could react to Jj Madara's Attack.

I'll Admit That Ameno Faster, but the Fact is Sasuke needs to get in range to even use that he is starting out 100 meters away.   Madara can literally just Spam Clones out which Sasuke isn't beating 25 wood clones of  Madara +4 or 5 Limbo clones At once. he doesn't have the stamina to do it.

It's fair to Say Both Teen Rinnegan Sasuke and Madara have the power to weaken JJ but they are not beating it. I also admitted in the thread several times That if this is Teen Rinnegan Sasuke with the Yin Seal then he wins.  If this is Sasuke without the Seal then Madara wins.


the Seals were a Juubi Like Amp. 

Edit: Ameno is Faster than Madara, but Sasuke Movement speed isn't,  We see Sasuke's Moments and compared it to Blind Madara's Movement speed from the same distant and Madara's was much faster.  Madara still has leagues better Healing on the same tier as Tsunada+Limbo which he can swap with at any time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

